# 190 Visa Gang Lodged in Jan/Feb 2015



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

_I invite all the people who have applied for 190 visa in January/ February 2015 onto 1 platform and share there common problems as well as anxiety !:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:_


----------



## sbal (Mar 16, 2015)

*Visa 190 lodged feb 2015*

I applied on 12 January and my CO contacted me on 12 Feb for more documents which I uploaded within couple of days but since then no progress. I am feeling stressed as well


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

_*Bal Sahib....... There is no reason to worry......Its a positive sign if they needed some documents and you provided them......... Hopefully you will get the grant in few days........I suggest that you give them a call and ask if they need any more documents......!:behindsofa::hat::yield::smow:*_


sbal said:


> I applied on 12 January and my CO contacted me on 12 Feb for more documents which I uploaded within couple of days but since then no progress. I am feeling stressed as well


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Visa lodged on 7th Feb.. 190 Vic SS... No sign of CO yet... Anyone lodged their visa in Feb got contacted by CO?


----------



## sbal (Mar 16, 2015)

spikersandhu said:


> _*Bal Sahib....... There is no reason to worry......Its a positive sign if they needed some documents and you provided them......... Hopefully you will get the grant in few days........I suggest that you give them a call and ask if they need any more documents......!:behindsofa::hat::yield::smow:*_


Thanks for the encouraging comments Sandhu Saab.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sbal said:


> Thanks for the encouraging comments Sandhu Saab.


Call them tomorrow...you will get your grant tomorrow itself. Sometimes they need a gentle reminder as they normally starts looking at other cases once they request further documents.


----------



## sbal (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks buddy. I will give them a call tomorrow. I was not contacting them as they have advised not to contact because it can delay the progress.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Any one who has been allocated CO or been contacted by the DIBP....... from Jan/Feb people ?
*


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not sure how accurately I read it, but one of us did get the visa already after having lodged the visa request on 3rd of Feb per his/her profile signature.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Wow..! That's lightning fast !:eyebrows:*


scorpio_79 said:


> Not sure how accurately I read it, but one of us did get the visa already after having lodged the visa request on 3rd of Feb per his/her profile signature.


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

Lodged visa on 25 Feb, PCC & Medicals uploaded...
As of now, no communication..
I am expecting it early going by the statement made in the Invite email "DIBP provides priority processing for state sponsored individuals"
I dont know till what extent they mean it...


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*I too hope for a early decision Sahil..........but its been noted that 190 takes a backseat when it comes to April May.......Don't know why exactly ! May be DIBP gives priority to 189 in these two months......! Hoping for the best.....:fingerscrossed::juggle:*


sahilsharma said:


> Lodged visa on 25 Feb, PCC & Medicals uploaded...
> As of now, no communication..
> I am expecting it early going by the statement made in the Invite email "DIBP provides priority processing for state sponsored individuals"
> I dont know till what extent they mean it...


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Case Officer assigned and requested docs: (19 Mar 2015)
Primary applicant: USA PCC & Employment evidence during years 2008-2011
Dependent : Transcripts, Birth Certificate and USA PCC
Child: None

I travelled to USA and middle east and submitted both PCC but CO asked for Wife USA PCC. She didnt travel to USA or any other country before. I sent my wife's full passport scanned copies.

Did anyone encounter the same questions from CO?



Visa Applied Jan 30, 2015 ::fingerscrossed::


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

update your status using this link
190 Visa timelines

if you already know it, please ignore this message
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like zero activity amongst 190 gang... Has anybody who lodged their visa in February been contacted atleast by CO or has seen any changes to your visa profile?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

scorpio_79 said:


> Looks like zero activity amongst 190 gang... Has anybody who lodged their visa in February been contacted atleast by CO or has seen any changes to your visa profile?


Seems there wont be many grants now until july specially for 190. Its frustrating but again we cant do much about it.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Seems there wont be many grants now until july specially for 190. Its frustrating but again we cant do much about it.


*The show will go on Singh Sahib...... 190 may be slow but isn't completely shelved...... January people are being contacted by CO's..... so we won't be too late......I believe..:wave::scared:*"]


----------



## Yukishih (Mar 20, 2015)

No grants for 190. That's too bad.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

I lodged my visa on 20th Feb and the wait is really killing me.I dont see any grant in 190 after 2nd March.Hope we all get soon.


----------



## DGR (Feb 16, 2014)

Lodged 190 visa on 29th Jan. Recieved delay email on 19th March. Not holding much hope of a grant before July. Does anyone reccomend that I email or phone them for clarification? My medicals and PCC are showing as recieved, so I assume this is all ok. Or should I just wait paitently like everyone else?


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

DGR said:


> Lodged 190 visa on 29th Jan. Recieved delay email on 19th March. Not holding much hope of a grant before July. Does anyone reccomend that I email or phone them for clarification? My medicals and PCC are showing as recieved, so I assume this is all ok. Or should I just wait paitently like everyone else?


Does the delay happen to only to few ANZCO code or to all who have applied on 190.


----------



## punjabiann (Feb 13, 2015)

As per my knowledge they have slowed down 190 because of the 2014 -2015 limits are almost full. Though there is no need to worry cauz they will make the decision and reserve it until 1st July.

It usually happens in March onward.


----------



## punjabiann (Feb 13, 2015)

_A reply to some of the 190 applicant._

*Case Officer's update below:*

""Each year visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category each year.
The Direction specifies that Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.
As of February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:
· decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
· family sponsored subclass 489 applications ; and
· any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.""


----------



## punjabiann (Feb 13, 2015)

Any one got Queensland state sponsorship, as I got mine from Queensland, so we can share some other details.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

punjabiann said:


> Any one got Queensland state sponsorship, as I got mine from Queensland, so we can share some other details.


Please tell me about, I am interested..


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Hello.........No activity yet.....? Anyone from Jan/ Feb been contacted by DIBP or Co's allocated ?*


----------



## punjabiann (Feb 13, 2015)

spikersandhu said:


> *Hello.........No activity yet.....? Anyone from Jan/ Feb been contacted by DIBP or Co's allocated ?*


I applied on 18 Jan and CO assigned on 6 March


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Any update, anyone? Any Feb 190 applicants got visa granted or been contacted by CO. Its heartnening to see some positive updates coming through from 189 visa applicants.


----------



## Yukishih (Mar 20, 2015)

I received delay message yesterday. This is frustrating.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yukishish, when did you lodge Ur visa? Don't loose hope as you may get your grant soon... Last year many who got the delay emails got their grants within a week or so...


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

I got a delay mail today...Now I am sure we will get the grant only in July which is a 3 month wait:frusty::frusty:

Visa Lodged on 20th Feb 2015.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rednam,

Even I am bit confused as I lodged my visa on 7th Feb night and I am yet to be even contacted by CO.

Last year to many were served with delay email however some of them were granted visas with a week going all the way to June. However majority had to waitvfor first week of July to get the grants..


----------



## Squeak99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I just read this on sortmyvisa.com and now I'm freaking out that my grant will be delayed!! 

"The Department has advised that Skilled Nomination visa places for visa sub-classess 190 and 489 are close to being filled for the 2014 – 2015 migration programme year (which runs from July to June each year.) This means that although skilled nominated applications will continue to be processed until the start of the new migration year in July, any final decisions on visa applications may be delayed." Dated 4 days ago.

Anyone offer any info? I searched the web and cant find anymore info

__________________


----------



## Yukishih (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi everyone. I got our visa grant today about 1630 hours to be exact. I wasn't expecting this big news due to the fact that I have received the delay message yesterday. Indeed, GOD has a better timing for everything. 
To everyone who are waiting don't lose hope even if you get the delay message you can still get your visa.
Keep the faith.
Thank you for making me feel good eventhough I was losing hope and was frustrated. 

That in all things GOD may be glorified!


----------



## Yukishih (Mar 20, 2015)

To scorpio_79 big thank you!


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yukishih,

Congrats to you and your loved ones.. Wishing you the very best


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Yukishih said:


> Hi everyone. I got our visa grant today about 1630 hours to be exact. I wasn't expecting this big news due to the fact that I have received the delay message yesterday. Indeed, GOD has a better timing for everything.
> To everyone who are waiting don't lose hope even if you get the delay message you can still get your visa.
> Keep the faith.
> Thank you for making me feel good eventhough I was losing hope and was frustrated.
> ...


Congratulations to you and your loved ones.


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

This is a copy of the post I made in another thread but i think it is relevant.

This is an email my friend received from DIBPS:



> Dear XXX
> 
> I confirm that you have met all the requirements for the visa. However, I am unable to grant your visa at the moment due to a temporary hold on 190 STN (Skilled-Nominated) visa grants. This means, there are currently no visas available in this category. If further visas become available, we will re- commence granting , but I am unable to advise whether this will be possible before the end of this financial year (July 2014-June 2015).
> 
> ...


----------



## Akotas (Feb 10, 2015)

I lodged my application on 23rd Feb. No CO yet. Delays can be frustrating! I guess we all just have to wait it out.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I have applied on 30.01.15 but no CO yet.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Yukishih said:


> Hi everyone. I got our visa grant today about 1630 hours to be exact. I wasn't expecting this big news due to the fact that I have received the delay message yesterday. Indeed, GOD has a better timing for everything.
> To everyone who are waiting don't lose hope even if you get the delay message you can still get your visa.
> Keep the faith.
> Thank you for making me feel good eventhough I was losing hope and was frustrated.
> ...


Congrats for the golden email...pls share your timeline also...when did you lodged the application with DIBP


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

_Got a mail from adelaide.gsm.team2....... They have requested some documents.....would mail them in a week or so...... Its only been 43 days.....not bad when people are getting delay mails.......!:israel::rofl::lalala::santa:_


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

spikersandhu said:


> _Got a mail from adelaide.gsm.team2....... They have requested some documents.....would mail them in a week or so...... Its only been 43 days.....not bad when people are getting delay mails.......!:israel::rofl::lalala::santa:_


Congratulations.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Its really very surprising how the imm dept works, some have got delay mails some have been contacted by CO and some have got the grant in spite of the delay mail. 

Do you think its advisable to call and ask them indicative timeline for the grant since I have the delay mail or should I just wait.


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Case officer contacted on March 19th 2015, asked for documents n sent all the documents to agent n agent forwarded the same on 24th march 2015. So far no response. Yesterday it was weeks time and sent a follow up email but still no reply. ::fingerscrossed::


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

I am perplexed.. Skarri1 (30th Jan) though contacted is yet to get a grant.. Spikersandhu (18th Feb) got contacted and was rqstd for addnl docs... Rednam (20th Feb) got contacted but was handed out a delay email... And then few others who lodged their visa between 1st of Feb and 10th of Feb are yet to hear from our COs... Not sure how things work... Let's all hope for the best and continue waiting for the good news...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

yea thats correct. 

We definitely cannot come to a conclusion on their working pattern. 

Hopefully our turn will come sooner or later.



scorpio_79 said:


> I am perplexed.. Skarri1 (30th Jan) though contacted is yet to get a grant.. Spikersandhu (18th Feb) got contacted and was rqstd for addnl docs... Rednam (20th Feb) got contacted but was handed out a delay email... And then few others who lodged their visa between 1st of Feb and 10th of Feb are yet to hear from our COs... Not sure how things work... Let's all hope for the best and continue waiting for the good news...


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Called the CO today, and spoke to some lady there and she has mentioned that the visa will come only in July, so its a long wait for us for sure.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Rednam said:


> Called the CO today, and spoke to some lady there and she has mentioned that the visa will come only in July, so its a long wait for us for sure.


Looong Wait.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Rednam said:


> Called the CO today, and spoke to some lady there and she has mentioned that the visa will come only in July, so its a long wait for us for sure.


Rednam...did you got delay mail also or anyother communication since the visa lodgement ?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I applied on 30.01.15 still no co contacted. Any idea?


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

@rednam...when did u lodged ur visa?


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yup, Rednam was a recipient of the infamous delay mail...


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

sahilsharma said:


> @rednam...when did u lodged ur visa?


20th Feb lodged and delay mail on 31st March


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

homeme said:


> Rednam...did you got delay mail also or anyother communication since the visa lodgement ?


No Just a delay mail


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

that's strange, i lodged visa on 25 feb.
No communication from the department...


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

sahilsharma said:


> that's strange, i lodged visa on 25 feb.
> No communication from the department...


Here is more strange. I lodged on 30th Jan


----------



## DGR (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I contacted Immi today, having recieved the delay email on the 19th March. They do still have some 190 available but are issuing them based on when your PCC or medicals expire. So if your PCC or medical expires in 2015 then hopefully the wait wont be too long. Those of you who like myself have only just completed the PCC or medicals then it seems more likely like July for a grant. 
It was a positive conversation thou, i do not need to submit any further documnets and need to wait patiently until July. I guess I need to focus my attentions elsewhere for the next few months.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*The visa scene is quite slow.......even Expat forum has gone silent...fewer comments and fewer suggestions.......Hope for the best Gud Luck !*


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes it seems so, however there are some movements in *189 & 190 visa applicants* thread



spikersandhu said:


> *The visa scene is quite slow.......even Expat forum has gone silent...fewer comments and fewer suggestions.......Hope for the best Gud Luck !*


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

DGR said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I contacted Immi today, having recieved the delay email on the 19th March. They do still have some 190 available but are issuing them based on when your PCC or medicals expire. So if your PCC or medical expires in 2015 then hopefully the wait wont be too long. Those of you who like myself have only just completed the PCC or medicals then it seems more likely like July for a grant.
> It was a positive conversation thou, i do not need to submit any further documnets and need to wait patiently until July. I guess I need to focus my attentions elsewhere for the next few months.


Thanks for the update


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Yes it seems so, however there are some movements in 189 & 190 visa applicants thread


Looks like 190 is on hold as of now and remainning visas for this year will be granted to 189.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Anthony B & Kirk, did you get to hear from CO or got any updates from DIBP??


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Guys,

I am freaking out after learning about extended waiting period !! 

I lodged my Visa on 20th Feb. Yesterday status in my immi account changed to "Processing.. wait for CO to contact".. Can someone shed some light as what it means ?? When can i expect CO contact ?? 

Cheers


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am freaking out after learning about extended waiting period !!
> 
> ...


If i am not wrong "Processing..wait for CO to contact" is the default status...if CO is assigned it should change to just "Processing"...

I applied for 190 on 23rd Feb and status changed to "Processing" on 31st March and i also received delay mail from my CO. God knows what will happen next. I am an onshore applicant.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

As per my knowledge the processing time for onshore applicants will much lesser right?



Danav_Singh said:


> If i am not wrong "Processing..wait for CO to contact" is the default status...if CO is assigned it should change to just "Processing"...
> 
> I applied for 190 on 23rd Feb and status changed to "Processing" on 31st March and i also received delay mail from my CO. God knows what will happen next. I am an onshore applicant.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> As per my knowledge the processing time for onshore applicants will much lesser right?


Till now i dint found any example to prove this....i read all last year forum posts and few onshore members also got grant after 1st july. So i think onshore applicants dont have any advantage except they get bridging visa which many like me dont even need.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*April is too early for a full stop....... We will see things moving around.... next week hopefully..... I have requested for a VAC2 invoice since 2nd April...... but still no reply...... IF they have stopped 190........what are they so busy with......!!!!!!!!! lane:*


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> April is too early for a full stop....... We will see things moving around.... next week hopefully..... I have requested for a VAC2 invoice since 2nd April...... but still no reply...... IF they have stopped 190........what are they so busy with......!!!!!!!!! lane:


But fact is not even a single 190 grant in last 10-12 days. Seems its a complete freeze on 190....


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Is there any thread where people shared their rejection experience? As so many people come in this forum but go out without end result of their application.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

_Tahanpaa, what's troubling you bro, If you have positive skill assessment and have given true and relevant experience proofs, you can never get straight rejection........ If the case officer have any doubts he will request additional documents. People who have honestly lodged the applicatoin never get rejection......don't worry and chill out man........!:heh:_


tahanpaa said:


> Is there any thread where people shared their rejection experience? As so many people come in this forum but go out without end result of their application.


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Have submitted EOI on 27th March 2015 in the state of NSW as Engineering technologist. But no invite as on today. I am nervous..:confused2::confused2:


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> Have submitted EOI on 27th March 2015 in the state of NSW as Engineering technologist. But no invite as on today. I am nervous..:confused2::confused2:


Hi we are on the same boat. Im a structural enginneer.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Ive paid and send my docs to NSW last March 27th. No invites so far. Bit it say 12 weeks processing. So lets give it a break.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Anthony B & Kirk, did you get to hear from CO or got any updates from DIBP??

No 190 grants for Feb applicants as yet... However dibp has considered direct grants for 189 Feb applicants (16th Feb was the last reflecting in the tracker)


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> _Tahanpaa, what's troubling you bro, If you have positive skill assessment and have given true and relevant experience proofs, you can never get straight rejection........ If the case officer have any doubts he will request additional documents. People who have honestly lodged the applicatoin never get rejection......don't worry and chill out man........!:heh:_


Nothing wrong. I just got panic as no CO contacted still now. I expected co will ask for my pcc and medical but no symptom. Thats why i have submitted pcc and medical. So little bit frustration is normal. Is it not my friend


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Ive paid and send my docs to NSW last March 27th. No invites so far. Bit it say 12 weeks processing. So lets give it a break.


Which country are you from? And what is your IELTs score? Do share the update when you receive the invite.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

55+ nsw ss 5 = 60
Ielts 6
Work experience 8
Nsw invitation March 27,2015
Structural engineer
Philippines
Status: waiting for tge invite to lodge a visa


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Spikersandhu....any updates from you?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

punjabiann said:


> Any one got Queensland state sponsorship, as I got mine from Queensland, so we can share some other details.


Hi Punjsbiann

I wana apply for QLD SS, can you please share your details profession and score and how much time it took you to get SS?

Thanks


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Yes sir, Got VAC2 invoice..I will pay tomorrow Hopefully *


Rednam said:


> Spikersandhu....any updates from you?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> Tahanpaa, what's troubling you bro, If you have positive skill assessment and have given true and relevant experience proofs, you can never get straight rejection........ If the case officer have any doubts he will request additional documents. People who have honestly lodged the applicatoin never get rejection......don't worry and chill out man........!:heh:


Dont understand the logic to stop 190 grants....till date 9182 invitations are issued for territory visas and assuming everybody eventually applied for visa and average number of applicant is 2.3... total grants will be 9182 x 2.3 = 21000(2.3 per application is still on higher side as i think average should be 1.8 per application). Add another 3k for previous year applicants who were given grant in last july.

The number can't be more than 24000 at any cost. So they should still left with atleast 4k visas. 

Can anyone think of anythung else?


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

Applied on 26th March, Waiting CO to contact


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Danav_Singh said:


> Dont understand the logic to stop 190 grants....till date 9182 invitations are issued for territory visas and assuming everybody eventually applied for visa and average number of applicant is 2.3... total grants will be 9182 x 2.3 = 21000(2.3 per application is still on higher side as i think average should be 1.8 per application). Add another 3k for previous year applicants who were given grant in last july.
> 
> The number can't be more than 24000 at any cost. So they should still left with atleast 4k visas.
> 
> Can anyone think of anythung else?


Your calculation seems to be correct but still don't understand their excuse for the delay. I have lodged on 18th Feb. till date no change of status "Processing- Please wait for department to contact you" all documents uploaded, don't know how long we'll have to wait. Though I have not received any delay mail yet.


----------



## anthony b (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys,
Update from us.... we applied vic ss 190 feb 5th. Uploaded everything. No contact at all. So frustrating. 
Keep posting your progress everyone.


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

anthony b said:


> Hey guys,
> Update from us.... we applied vic ss 190 feb 5th. Uploaded everything. No contact at all. So frustrating.
> Keep posting your progress everyone.



What is your skill-set? And How much time did it take for your to get a reply on your EOI? I have submitted EOI for NSW on 27th March under 233914 (Engineering Technologist) but there has been no response till date.


----------



## punjabiann (Feb 13, 2015)

ILY said:


> Hi Punjsbiann
> 
> I wana apply for QLD SS, can you please share your details profession and score and how much time it took you to get SS?
> 
> Thanks


Just make a new EOI and select Queensland as state, they will call you after some time

In my case they called me after 2 months and waived the registration criteria( Registered company auditors only) .


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

punjabiann said:


> Just make a new EOI and select Queensland as state, they will call you after some time
> 
> In my case they called me after 2 months and waived the registration criteria( Registered company auditors only) .


Thanks, Punjabian

I am just confused about the requirement of Settlement Funds for QLD SS 190.

What proof, did they ask you for this and at which stage.

Honestly, I don't have that much money AUD 30,000. Can we take bank loan to manage this requirement?

Can I have your personal ID, so that we can collaborate in the future. 

Thanks


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

punjabiann said:


> Just make a new EOI and select Queensland as state, they will call you after some time
> 
> In my case they called me after 2 months and waived the registration criteria( Registered company auditors only) .


As QLD mentions that they will give preference to the applicants who specify QLD than the one who select 'Any' in SS option of the EOI.

Can we make more than 1 EOI, one for NSW & other for QLD. Is it allowed by DIBP.

Thanks


----------



## punjabiann (Feb 13, 2015)

homeme said:


> Your calculation seems to be correct but still don't understand their excuse for the delay. I have lodged on 18th Feb. till date no change of status "Processing- Please wait for department to contact you" all documents uploaded, don't know how long we'll have to wait. Though I have not received any delay mail yet.


The 24000 limit is including Regional sponsor and State sponsor apart from 190


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

punjabiann said:


> The 24000 limit is including Regional sponsor and State sponsor apart from 190


You are right but the limit is 28,650 not 24,000. And that's my point....even if they have given away 24k visa this year they should still left with 4.5k visas.


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

Long wait for everyone


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

This my timeline:

Aug 2014 - Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Application Submitted
08/01/2015 - ACS Outcome Positive
27/03/2015 - ILETS Results (L-9, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-7 | Overall - 8)
28/03/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 points with NSW as preference.

Next Steps
XX/xx/2015 - Invite |
XX/xx/2015 - Application submitted
XX/xx/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/xx/2015 - Visa Grant


*CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW MUCH AVERAGE TIME DOES IT TALK FOR A RESPONSE OF THE EOI?? I AM GETTING VERY NEVEROUS*
My skill select is 233914 Engineering Technologist.


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

janidhimant said:


> This my timeline:
> 
> Aug 2014 - Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Application Submitted
> 08/01/2015 - ACS Outcome Positive
> ...


I lodged it on 27th March with NSW. LEts wait n c


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Please don't loose hope...... Some of us will be able to secure visa before July...... Have Faith !*


----------



## punjabiann (Feb 13, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> You are right but the limit is 28,650 not 24,000. And that's my point....even if they have given away 24k visa this year they should still left with 4.5k visas.


They have not completely stopped the process but just slow down till June as they have less visa limit


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

no co is it normal? I have applied on 30.01.15


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

tahanpaa said:


> no co is it normal? I have applied on 30.01.15


I believe you'll get to know if CO is appointed only if they contact you for any requirement after prcocessing and before finalising your case or we may draw inference from the change of status to "Processing".


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

homeme said:


> I believe you'll get to know if CO is appointed only if they contact you for any requirement after prcocessing and before finalising your case or we may draw inference from the change of status to "Processing".


My status showing Processing since last 1 month


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi everyone

i want to know what is a delay email? bec since my med has been sent to the department i only received an email containing the following

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.




-----------------------------------
Invitation received:10/1/2015,visa application lodged:7/1/2015,Med:1/4/2015,


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

A delay mail suggests your visa cannot be granted now, even though a CO is assigned as the ceiling for the visa for the financial issue is reached. You're in the queue until the start of next financial year.



shamtah said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i want to know what is a delay email? bec since my med has been sent to the department i only received an email containing the following
> 
> ...


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> A delay mail suggests your visa cannot be granted now, even though a CO is assigned as the ceiling for the visa for the financial issue is reached. You're in the queue until the start of next financial year.


Thank you rameshkd

But to clarify more: the delay e mail tells you that you will be granted a visa and your prcessing is finalised but the time for visa grant is not now

i want also to know when does the financial year begins?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

shamtah said:


> Thank you rameshkd
> 
> But to clarify more: the delay e mail tells you that you will be granted a visa and your prcessing is finalised but the time for visa grant is not now
> 
> i want also to know when does the financial year begins?


Australian financial year is from 1Jul-30Jun. So expect a grant in the first week of July.
Actually, what DIBP does is, they save the last few visas and provide the grant to those whose PCC or medicals will be expiring soon.


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Australian financial year is from 1Jul-30Jun. So expect a grant in the first week of July.
> Actually, what DIBP does is, they save the last few visas and provide the grant to those whose PCC or medicals will be expiring soon.


thank you very much rameshkd.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Applied on 20th feb and status in immi changed to "processing" yesterday and at the same time my agent received a communication from CO confirming for VAC 2 payment? Now we are waiting for VAC 2 invoice from the department to pay the same.. 

There's still light at the end of the tunnel....

Seniors pls confirm :

Is our application cleared for grant as they ask for VAC 2 when all OK ?
Can we expect to get the grant in this month or it will be pending till July ??

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, your application is cleared for Grant subject to VAC2 payment.

You should get your GRANT most probably by end of this month/early next month as ALL other check and edits have already been carried by the assigned CO.

They ask for VAC2 payment IF and ONLY IF they have positively finalized any case.

Congratulations!!!
ALL THE BEST!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



shivmani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Applied on 20th feb and status in immi changed to "processing" yesterday and at the same time my agent received a communication from CO confirming for VAC 2 payment? Now we are waiting for VAC 2 invoice from the department to pay the same..
> 
> ...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Applied on 20th feb and status in immi changed to "processing" yesterday and at the same time my agent received a communication from CO confirming for VAC 2 payment? Now we are waiting for VAC 2 invoice from the department to pay the same..
> 
> ...


You application might get finalized but i doubt you will get grant now. No one who applied on feb got grant for 190 yet....i applied on 23rd feb and CO assigned on 31st March. But nothing after that happened.

190 visas are almost exhausted for this year. And most of us will get grant in July.


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello shivmani

i wish you will hear the good news soon

i want to know what is meant by VAC?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

English Tuition Fee for dependants (age 18 and over) in case they don’t satisfy English requirements.

Amount - AUD 4885

Dependent applicants age above 18yrs need to meet at least functional English requirements- 12 years of schooling/ 3yrs Bachelors/2yrs Diploma or masters full time qualifications in English medium or IELTS 4.5 overall score. )+ additional surcharges may be applicable

Regards,
Jeetendra




shamtah said:


> Hello shivmani
> 
> i wish you will hear the good news soon
> 
> i want to know what is meant by VAC?


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you Jeeten#80

wish you the best


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you!

Regards,
Jeetendra



shamtah said:


> Thank you Jeeten#80
> 
> wish you the best


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Hearing the delay emails breaks my heart. I was just invited by NSW for state nomination and have submitted my application. Now the big question is:

Will this also affect the issuance for state nominations in skill select invitations? I'm afraid they will also delay or stop this.

Unfortunately my bday is in the month of july and i will be losing points by then .

The irony of it all. Nothing you can do but have a huge sigh of stress


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

R0yalcards said:


> Hearing the delay emails breaks my heart. I was just invited by NSW for state nomination and have submitted my application. Now the big question is:
> 
> Will this also affect the issuance for state nominations in skill select invitations? I'm afraid they will also delay or stop this.
> 
> ...


Don't worry your age will be calculated till the day of invitation..


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

shivmani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Applied on 20th feb and status in immi changed to "processing" yesterday and at the same time my agent received a communication from CO confirming for VAC 2 payment? Now we are waiting for VAC 2 invoice from the department to pay the same..
> 
> ...


That's good...your case is assigned to which team and CO initials ??


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Applied on 20th feb and status in immi changed to "processing" yesterday and at the same time my agent received a communication from CO confirming for VAC 2 payment? Now we are waiting for VAC 2 invoice from the department to pay the same..
> 
> ...


Any correspondence by co should reflect in my immi acc; am i right as i am afraid if i missed any mail from co.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> Hearing the delay emails breaks my heart. I was just invited by NSW for state nomination and have submitted my application. Now the big question is:
> 
> Will this also affect the issuance for state nominations in skill select invitations? I'm afraid they will also delay or stop this.
> 
> ...


Can anyone confirm the from which mail id you guys received the delay mail. I received it from gsm.brisbane but there is no Team number mentioned in it. Is this normal?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Can anyone confirm the from which mail id you guys received the delay mail. I received it from gsm.brisbane but there is no Team number mentioned in it. Is this normal?


Did this delay mail reflected in your immi account under view correspondence tab?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Did this delay mail reflected in your immi account under view correspondence tab?


NO....I only got Fee received and Bridging visa granted notification there....what about you?


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi tahanpaa

when i am assigned a co, does this reflect in my immi account under view correspondance tab?


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

*Did you hear anything fresh from you CO?*



shamtah said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i want to know what is a delay email? bec since my med has been sent to the department i only received an email containing the following
> 
> ...


I got the same email today. Did you hear anything fresh from DIBP?

Regards,
RB


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

rajababu said:


> I got the same email today. Did you hear anything fresh from DIBP?
> 
> Regards,
> RB


Check this link for Migration programme statistics . The number of State/Regional nominated visas is limited to about 29K. Is it quite possible that the number of grants are close to the ceiling. Hence these delay mails are sent for current applicants, you can expect your grant in Jul '15.

Since numbers for skilled independent is much more, the 189 grants are still continuing.


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

hello rajababu

i did not hear anything new from the DIBP

do you have a co assigned for you?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello. Im confused what to do first. I have been invited my to lodge for visa 190 and i wanted to do medicals before visa application. Is this the process i am to follow
1. Fill up online myhealth decleration then submit.
2. Do medicals.
3. Fill up online elodgment then submit.
4. Pay visa fee.
5. Attach docs
6. Wait wait wait for visa grant

Any help will be most welcome..
Thank u


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

cocomart said:


> Hello. Im confused what to do first. I have been invited my to lodge for visa 190 and i wanted to do medicals before visa application. Is this the process i am to follow
> 1. Fill up online myhealth decleration then submit.
> 2. Do medicals.
> 3. Fill up online elodgment then submit.
> ...


Do not not do your PCC or Medicals before you lodge your visa. Hold it until you've lodged and if you plan to lodge your visa before July '15, then do your meds and PCC only in July. Reason being, 190 visa grants are on hold now, completing meds now will mean very less time between your grant and IED, since IED is 1 yr from the earliest date of Med/PCC.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Hello. Im confused what to do first. I have been invited my to lodge for visa 190 and i wanted to do medicals before visa application. Is this the process i am to follow
> 1. Fill up online myhealth decleration then submit.
> 2. Do medicals.
> 3. Fill up online elodgment then submit.
> ...


Congrats. 

Glad to hear your SS is approved. Now at least we know they didn't stop inviting in skillselect even with visa 190 nearing its cap.

We are almost in the same boat. I just applied for NSW SS yesterday . Hoping for invite before July as I will lose points due to age. Fingers crossed.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Did this delay mail reflected in your immi account under view correspondence tab?


After CO, I only received this delay email in my email box, not in correspondence tab. Do you have any recommendations for me? What should I do now?


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

homeme said:


> That's good...your case is assigned to which team and CO initials ??


Hi Homeme,

Don't know CO or team allocated details as my Aussie agent is handling the scene and i am forbidden from contacting the department directly as per the contract..

However, i have imported my application into my immi account. I can see last updated date changed to 14th April but can't see any correspondence details sent to my agent..

As i haven't received any delay mails from them so i guess they will issue Visas to few applicants in next few weeks.. 

Will keep you guys updated with any developments..


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Jeeten and Danav for your inputs..


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

shivmani said:


> Hi Homeme,
> 
> Don't know CO or team allocated details as my Aussie agent is handling the scene and i am forbidden from contacting the department directly as per the contract..
> 
> ...


Same is with me mate...my agent got mail of co allocation and forwarded me the same...it says will contact if further documents required with under signing of Adelaide.gsm.team2....do delay mail yet.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

*no delay mail yet


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

homeme said:


> Same is with me mate...my agent got mail of co allocation and forwarded me the same...it says will contact if further documents required with under signing of Adelaide.gsm.team2....do delay mail yet.


Hi homeme,

what's the status in your immi account ? has it changed to just "processing" and what is the "last updated on" date in the homepage of your immi account ? it will show the date when CO did any activity in your account.. 

you mentioned self employed- is it business or professional ?


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

shamtah said:


> hello rajababu
> 
> i did not hear anything new from the DIBP
> 
> do you have a co assigned for you?


Yes, I got CO assigned.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

shamtah said:


> Hi tahanpaa
> 
> when i am assigned a co, does this reflect in my immi account under view correspondance tab?


Not actually but some members said when the status changed to only "processing" from " Processing- Dept will contact with you" meaning the file conducted by CO. 
I believe the people all assume anything in this forum not from their experience. However you should follow only that members suggestion who are long time in this forum as well as got their grant. Otherwise ignore their comments as these are value less.
As for example someone only applied for their assessment but starting make suggestion on total grant procedure.... its really funny.
avoid them very carefully.
Thanks!


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

shivmani said:


> Hi homeme,
> 
> what's the status in your immi account ? has it changed to just "processing" and what is the "last updated on" date in the homepage of your immi account ? it will show the date when CO did any activity in your account..
> 
> you mentioned self employed- is it business or professional ?


My status changed to processing....the same day CO allocation mail received with the same date updated..


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

I am self employed professional


----------



## Solidmac (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi guys, any idea on how long CO takes after asked for some docs like payslip and appointment letter. Please share experience....


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

rajababu said:


> Yes, I got CO assigned.


Wish you and all of us good luck


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Not actually but some members said when the status changed to only "processing" from " Processing- Dept will contact with you" meaning the file conducted by CO.
> I believe the people all assume anything in this forum not from their experience. However you should follow only that members suggestion who are long time in this forum as well as got their grant. Otherwise ignore their comments as these are value less.
> As for example someone only applied for their assessment but starting make suggestion on total grant procedure.... its really funny.
> avoid them very carefully.
> Thanks!


Yes you are right especially if the question is about a major step like what documents to upload or what step to begin with so we must be careful who to follow.

thank you tahanpaa.


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I applied for 190 NSW nomination on 21/03/2015, received it on 26/03/2015 (External Auditor). I lodged PR same day & uploaded all documents including Medicals next day (Indian PCC pending)

Today my application status changes to "Assessment in progress" but no email about delay or CO yet

Any suggestions what could be happening? Is CO assigned to my case?


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

kb181185 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 190 NSW nomination on 21/03/2015, received it on 26/03/2015 (External Auditor). I lodged PR same day & uploaded all documents including Medicals next day (Indian PCC pending)
> 
> ...


Same happen to me


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

kb181185 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 190 NSW nomination on 21/03/2015, received it on 26/03/2015 (External Auditor). I lodged PR same day & uploaded all documents including Medicals next day (Indian PCC pending)
> 
> ...





subi said:


> Same happen to me


Dear friends,
You both have advanced in your process. Request you to update your details in below excel to help others.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

I have created an immi account on the website. There was a question that, please provide details have you ever travelled to Australia or applied for any visa.

I marked it 'No' but actually I applied for Australian immigration in 2005 which was rejected because of the low level of 'work experience' then the required one. But I have no details or information about that process because all emails were about 9 years old deleted from my account, there was no paper correspondence with the immigration department.

Now what to do, how to correct this detail whereas I have not even reference number of my case.

Can someone advice?


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Why do not you try to submit it without page 5. When CO askes for the inof you can provide it. I am not sure about deleting the application. 

Or may be upload all the Australia travel details after submitting the application in a separate page or form 80.

Ram



sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am still not been able to fill my application as I posted earlier. I am not been able to access page 5 of 189 visa application which requires previous travel history to Australia. (tried all best possible ways )
> Please let me know if I delete the current application can I restart and fill new application with the same TRN?
> ...


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Today my application status in homepage changed from "in progress" to "Assessment in progress" :confused2: 

What does this mean as CO is already allocated to my case last week and we are now waiting for VAC 2 docs from him to pay same..


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Today my application status in homepage changed from "in progress" to "Assessment in progress" :confused2:
> 
> What does this mean as CO is already allocated to my case last week and we are now waiting for VAC 2 docs from him to pay same..


Dont worry about it...they updated the system on saturday and changed the message.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Dont worry about it...they updated the system on saturday and changed the message.


Thanks Danav for the info


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Another day without CO. In which number should I call as I sill not contacted by co. Any idea?


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

kb181185 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 190 NSW nomination on 21/03/2015, received it on 26/03/2015 (External Auditor). I lodged PR same day & uploaded all documents including Medicals next day (Indian PCC pending)
> 
> ...


Its due to the system upgrade they carried out. Few workflow definitions did change after that.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I see one 190 applicant got VISA yesterday.

subclass:190 lodge: 09 Feb. 2015, 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-7953.html


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> I see one 190 applicant got VISA yesterday.
> 
> subclass:190 lodge: 09 Feb. 2015,
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-7953.html


What is IED?


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*IED is Initial Entry Date! i.e One year from your medical or PCC whichever is earlier !*


ILY said:


> What is IED?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

spikersandhu said:


> *IED is Initial Entry Date! i.e One year from your medical or PCC whichever is earlier !*



Is it maximum limit or is it the date when you can fly. Does it means we can't fly to Australia even after getting grant till 1 year?


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

ILY said:


> Is it maximum limit or is it the date when you can fly. Does it means we can't fly to Australia even after getting grant till 1 year?


IED is the last date- by which all applicants in your application have to enter OZ for validation of their PR.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Couple of hours ago I have received a verification call from local embassy. They called my previous employer also. They talked with my HR and then ask for me. I also talked with them.
Gods knows what will happen next.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Couple of hours ago I have received a verification call from local embassy. They called my previous employer also. They talked with my HR and then ask for me. I also talked with them.
> Gods knows what will happen next.


@ tahanpaa- no need to worry if you provided all details honestly to the department. They conduct telephonic/physical verifications to few cases. It's a norm and nothing to be tensed about.. 

Moreover, this means that CO is allocated to your case and it's progressing 

Best wishes for your speedy grant..


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

shivmani said:


> @ tahanpaa- no need to worry if you provided all details honestly to the department. They conduct telephonic/physical verifications to few cases. It's a norm and nothing to be tensed about..
> 
> Moreover, this means that CO is allocated to your case and it's progressing
> 
> Best wishes for your speedy grant..


Thanks Dear for your support.
Actually today i was in office so they can talk with me as well as my HR. Is there any possibility to come physically again? As I sometimes out of my office due to service. Moreover I also little bit worried about my previous employer weather they talked positively? If they not all thing will be go wrong.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks Dear for your support.
> Actually today i was in office so they can talk with me as well as my HR. Is there any possibility to come physically again? As I sometimes out of my office due to service. Moreover I also little bit worried about my previous employer weather they talked positively? If they not all thing will be go wrong.


@ tahanpaa- i can understand that ex-employers can be a pain.. So does department understands.. They are experienced people in such matters..

Be assured about 1 thing, that department will always give you an opportunity to explain your situation on any negative information that they receive.. They will never take a negative call on your case without giving you a chance to prove yourself right..

Relax and don't get tensed.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Any Grants Today,,,,,, Dear All, I have paid VAC2 since 18 April..... Should I give a call to GSm Adelaide and ask that they have received it ...... or not ! I have read that if we give a call after VAC2 payment they release the grant in few hours !:spit::spit:*


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

spikersandhu said:


> *Any Grants Today,,,,,, Dear All, I have paid VAC2 since 18 April..... Should I give a call to GSm Adelaide and ask that they have received it ...... or not ! I have read that if we give a call after VAC2 payment they release the grant in few hours !:spit::spit:*


Sure Spikarsandhu, you should go ahead. and call them...

we are travelling in same boat,
Same visa lodged date, same team, same day of CO assigned (in your case VAC2 payment, mine case front uploaded documents)


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Another coincidence homeme..... our PCC and Medical are also of same date......hahahah......should we also travel along to Australia??? :spit: :spit: *


homeme said:


> Sure Spikarsandhu, you should go ahead. and call them...
> 
> we are travelling in same boat,
> Same visa lodged date, same team, same day of CO assigned (in your case VAC2 payment, mine case front uploaded documents)


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

spikersandhu said:


> *Another coincidence homeme..... our PCC and Medical are also of same date......hahahah......should we also travel along to Australia??? :spit: :spit: *


I will also have to say yes for this as first I am going to my sisters in SA then to ACT...hahahaha


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*I called this number.0061451877670... for Adelaide team 2........but a male voice replied that he is not available right now......please leave a message....... It was a caller machine.... at 3 pm Australian Standard time....will try tomorrow again !:spit::spit:*


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

spikersandhu said:


> *I called this number.0061451877670... for Adelaide team 2........but a male voice replied that he is not available right now......please leave a message....... It was a caller machine.... at 3 pm Australian Standard time....will try tomorrow again !:spit::spit:*


Keep fingers crossed....


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Verification call part of External Security Check? As i saw if any file go under ESC it took a long period even more than one year.
Still no CO contacted with me yet verification call is it normal?


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Guys, I told you earlier that I gave a call to the GSM Adelaide and only the caller machine replied....... but yesterday to my surprise one of the case officer gave me a call and asked about my whereabouts...... He said he is in hospital so will call in few minutes again.......... and after 10 minutes he called again.........then he said that due to internal policies 190 visa has been slow.....I asked him that do i have to wait till July for the outcome and he said no.....you will get your grant in next week......... His english was not fluent and very hard to understand..... but they are very caring and devoted to their work (from what I have perceived).....:cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1:hone:hone: *


----------



## anthony b (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that. Fingers crossed we start getting some grants for feb.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> *Guys, I told you earlier that I gave a call to the GSM Adelaide and only the caller machine replied....... but yesterday to my surprise one of the case officer gave me a call and asked about my whereabouts...... He said he is in hospital so will call in few minutes again.......... and after 10 minutes he called again.........then he said that due to internal policies 190 visa has been slow.....I asked him that do i have to wait till July for the outcome and he said no.....you will get your grant in next week......... His english was not fluent and very hard to understand..... but they are very caring and devoted to their work (from what I have perceived).....:cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1:hone:hone: *


Congrats Spikersandhu.. it's great news and stress releaser for you.. 

Did you receive any delay mails from them in the past ??


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

No Shiv........from my expereince......i think delay mail is 50% formality...... one can get grant even if he has received the delay mail......!:spit::spit:


shivmani said:


> Congrats Spikersandhu.. it's great news and stress releaser for you..
> 
> Did you receive any delay mails from them in the past ??


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> No Shiv........from my expereince......i think delay mail is 50% formality...... one can get grant even if he has received the delay mail......!:spit::spit:


That's great news....best of luck for your grant next week


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

shivmani said:


> Congrats Spikersandhu.. it's great news and stress releaser for you..
> 
> Did you receive any delay mails from them in the past ??



Hi Shivmani

I have received invitation from NSW for nomination application, I need your help as you have already submitted application.

Can you please tell me, what documents must be ready to upload with the application for Nomination to NSW? Is it the same as mentioned in the EOI, as given below, or some other documents.

Experience
Education
Skill Assessment
Passport
Photo
IELTS/PTE

Any thing else?

Further, it is not mentioned in the invitation email from NSW, that after how many access attempts, the link will be blocked, Can you tell about that also?

How long is the application, does it take say 10 minutes or 45 minutes?

Thanks for your kind responses.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

spikersandhu said:


> *Guys, I told you earlier that I gave a call to the GSM Adelaide and only the caller machine replied....... but yesterday to my surprise one of the case officer gave me a call and asked about my whereabouts...... He said he is in hospital so will call in few minutes again.......... and after 10 minutes he called again.........then he said that due to internal policies 190 visa has been slow.....I asked him that do i have to wait till July for the outcome and he said no.....you will get your grant in next week......... His english was not fluent and very hard to understand..... but they are very caring and devoted to their work (from what I have perceived).....:cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1:hone:hone: *


Congrats,that's some good news.is the number you called specific to your CO or anyone can call. I am also planning to call them but what do you think I should ask for...I mean any specific way to put across things.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Spikersandhu-did you leave your number on the answering machine for them to call you?


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

I am planning to apply for NSW nomination but they have mentioned *"We will be selecting candidates to apply for NSW nomination between February adn June 2015."*

What does this mean? What will happen after June. Wont they consider applicants after June?


----------



## thiyagu2501 (Mar 20, 2013)

spikersandhu said:


> *Guys, I told you earlier that I gave a call to the GSM Adelaide and only the caller machine replied....... but yesterday to my surprise one of the case officer gave me a call and asked about my whereabouts...... He said he is in hospital so will call in few minutes again.......... and after 10 minutes he called again.........then he said that due to internal policies 190 visa has been slow.....I asked him that do i have to wait till July for the outcome and he said no.....you will get your grant in next week......... His english was not fluent and very hard to understand..... but they are very caring and devoted to their work (from what I have perceived).....:cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1:hone:hone: *


all the best bro!!!
i lodged the 190 visa (NSW) application on 5th feb, CO assigned on 1st apr, grant: staus quo.... CO is from adelaide team... do they prioritze the grant based on ANZ code...


----------



## Akotas (Feb 10, 2015)

Got contact by CO on 15th April and sent the only remaining document ie PCC last week. No delay email. Patiently waiting....Apparently in Fiji the PCC is sent directly by the Fiji Police Force by courier and severe weather in NSW last week caused delays. I am still waiting for updates. Patiently waiting!


----------



## Akotas (Feb 10, 2015)

Immi website down!


----------



## Akotas (Feb 10, 2015)

Akotas said:


> Immi website down!


Sorry please ignore this post. Thanks.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Hello Guys ! No chit chat these days.......... I haven't received any information regarding grant !!!! hope they have not shelved 190 completely till July ...... Things should move atleast....... however slow maybe.....!!!! :spit::spit:lane:lane:*


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

spikersandhu said:


> *Hello Guys ! No chit chat these days.......... I haven't received any information regarding grant !!!! hope they have not shelved 190 completely till July ...... Things should move atleast....... however slow maybe.....!!!! :spit::spit:lane:lane:*


Hi Spikersandhu,

I was hoping to hear your grant news this week !!

May be you are guessing it right that they have delayed the 190 Visa. Though they have not yet sent any delay notification to me. 

Case officer is assigned on 15 Apr. and sent me mail to notify her allocation, but no further communication.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Homeme, some things are not in our hands......Thats where luck, heavenly powers and nature comes into play ! Hope for the best ...........lane:lane:lane:*


homeme said:


> Hi Spikersandhu,
> 
> I was hoping to hear your grant news this week !!
> 
> ...


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

spikersandhu said:


> *Homeme, some things are not in our hands......Thats where luck, heavenly powers and nature comes into play ! Hope for the best ...........lane:lane:lane:*


Yes true...

I think we punjabis will get even the Grant together !!


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Yes infact Homeme, I think we should both write to DIBP...... that we should be given grants on the same day......or delay it till July !!!!!!!! JAI and VEERU story ....! hahhahahaha*


homeme said:


> Yes true...
> 
> I think we punjabis will get even the Grant together !!


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I called the department and lady looked at my case and said that they are not progressing any 190 cases now as quota is almost exhausted. They have stranded all cases as-is-where-is basis. They are waiting for some ministerial go-ahead to grant further 190s in this financial year. Regarding wait time she said- might be June end or July beginning.. Or might be earlier 

Hope this helps..


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I called the department and lady looked at my case and said that they are not progressing any 190 cases now as quota is almost exhausted. They have stranded all cases as-is-where-is basis. They are waiting for some ministerial go-ahead to grant further 190s in this financial year. Regarding wait time she said- might be June end or July beginning.. Or might be earlier
> 
> Hope this helps..


Thanks for the update...this really helps....but i am pretty sure ministerial go-ahead will never come. It seems We all have to wait till july.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Yeah Danav even i feel so..

But you never know, they might scramble some extra Visas from other unused cateogery to our 190.. 
They can't get 190 to a complete standstill for over 2 months !!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Yeah Danav even i feel so..
> 
> But you never know, they might scramble some extra Visas from other unused cateogery to our 190..
> They can't get 190 to a complete standstill for over 2 months !!


They can mate...even last year there were almost no 190 grants in may and june.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Where is the maximum quota and current number of visas approved mentioned on the DIBP website, please provide link.

Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Yeah Danav even i feel so..
> 
> But you never know, they might scramble some extra Visas from other unused cateogery to our 190..
> They can't get 190 to a complete standstill for over 2 months !!


I think this is absolute stupidity to freeze 190 grants. The only purpose of this is to show this year remaining applicants grants into next financial year data. 
This can be done even now. Why to wait till july? Anyways, we are not 2015-16 applicants as we all lodged in 2014-15 so its all about their balance sheet.....


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

shivmani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I called the department and lady looked at my case and said that they are not progressing any 190 cases now as quota is almost exhausted. They have stranded all cases as-is-where-is basis. They are waiting for some ministerial go-ahead to grant further 190s in this financial year. Regarding wait time she said- might be June end or July beginning.. Or might be earlier
> 
> Hope this helps..


hi mate
which state have you selected and have already been invited/sponsored?


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I called the department and lady looked at my case and said that they are not progressing any 190 cases now as quota is almost exhausted. They have stranded all cases as-is-where-is basis. They are waiting for some ministerial go-ahead to grant further 190s in this financial year. Regarding wait time she said- might be June end or July beginning.. Or might be earlier
> 
> Hope this helps..


Even I Rang the dept, GSM Brisbane. 

I was told the similar thing and they are waiting for some ministerial go-ahead to grant further 190s in this financial year. 

They told from my side they have already received all the documents and cant do much at this moment.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

subi said:


> Even I Rang the dept, GSM Brisbane.
> 
> I was told the similar thing and they are waiting for some ministerial go-ahead to grant further 190s in this financial year.
> 
> They told from my side they have already received all the documents and cant do much at this moment.


I rang then up yesterday. After an hour of wait/hold time I was told to wait till end of 3 months (from Visa Lodged date : 07th Feb 2015) which is just a week away. When I informed that no CO ever contacted me and its been close to 3 months, was told that they were within the committed Processing time and our Visa application is still in progress. And the person at the other end did not give a definitive answer when I asked if I need to wait till July for my Visa.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

scorpio_79 said:


> I rang then up yesterday. After an hour of wait/hold time I was told to wait till end of 3 months (from Visa Lodged date : 07th Feb 2015) which is just a week away. When I informed that no CO ever contacted me and its been close to 3 months, was told that they were within the committed Processing time and our Visa application is still in progress. And the person at the other end did not give a definitive answer when I asked if I need to wait till July for my Visa.


Yesterday my 3 months have passed. I eagerly except for my grant today but no sign. As no co contacted with me before, I am unable to contact with anybody.
It become heavy load (waiting) now.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Yesterday my 3 months have passed. I eagerly except for my grant today but no sign. As no co contacted with me before, I am unable to contact with anybody.
> It become heavy load (waiting) now.



Tahanpaa, 

From what I was told, if your Visa Processing Time have exceeded 3 months with No CO contact, you can call General GSM Helpline and ask for further details which include an email ID for you to write to the team handing your case directly and seek clarification.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I think this is absolute stupidity to freeze 190 grants. The only purpose of this is to show this year remaining applicants grants into next financial year data.
> This can be done even now. Why to wait till july? Anyways, we are not 2015-16 applicants as we all lodged in 2014-15 so its all about their balance sheet.....


Agreed.. It's all Games of Thrones


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

189190aus said:


> hi mate
> which state have you selected and have already been invited/sponsored?


Hi 189190aus,

I am waiting for grant now..


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Hi 189190aus,
> 
> I am waiting for grant now..


Looks to me all 190 visas are on hold.


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey guys, is it really true that 190 grants are on hold. I have applied for my on the 4th of April, NSW in particular. My code is 261112 with min IELTS score 7.5 and work experience 4.5 years.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

naveenoronha said:


> Hey guys, is it really true that 190 grants are on hold. I have applied for my on the 4th of April, NSW in particular. My code is 261112 with min IELTS score 7.5 and work experience 4.5 years.


If you applied on 4th April, don't even bother checking the status until Mid Jun. As for 190 being on hold, yes it's very much possible, keep an eye on Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications, this is due to be updated this week, you'll get an idea on how the files have moved.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

scorpio_79 said:


> Tahanpaa,
> 
> From what I was told, if your Visa Processing Time have exceeded 3 months with No CO contact, you can call General GSM Helpline and ask for further details which include an email ID for you to write to the team handing your case directly and seek clarification.


Hi,

Do you know the General GSM contact no: I can't find it on DIBP web. I am also running 11th week. So I am also thinking to call up them in next week.

Thanks.


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey, coincidentally, i just got my state sponsorship approved today!  Lodging the main file tomorrow.


rameshkd said:


> If you applied on 4th April, don't even bother checking the status until Mid Jun. As for 190 being on hold, yes it's very much possible, keep an eye on Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications, this is due to be updated this week, you'll get an idea on how the files have moved.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

naveenoronha said:


> Hey, coincidentally, i just got my state sponsorship approved today!  Lodging the main file tomorrow.


What is your Code:, How many days it took since you applied for NSW SS?

Are you on this sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...iRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=1232725633


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Completed 75 days of visa lodgement......Got CO assigned mail......paid VAC2 but ......waiting......waiting.........n still waiting for the golden mail....!!!!!!*


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

It too me a month to get my approval. Yes i am on this sheet, it seems like my info has already been updated 



ILY said:


> What is your Code:, How many days it took since you applied for NSW SS?
> 
> Are you on this sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...iRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=1232725633


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

gsena33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know the General GSM contact no: I can't find it on DIBP web. I am also running 11th week. So I am also thinking to call up them in next week.
> 
> Thanks.


 hi you can call them at +61731367000.

Best of luck !


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

naveenoronha said:


> It too me a month to get my approval. Yes i am on this sheet, it seems like my info has already been updated


I did it for you, best of luck for the next stages...Man

I think we should add further columns to this sheet, such as Visa Lodg date, PCC, Medical Visa Grant etc.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

shivmani said:


> hi you can call them at +61731367000.
> 
> Best of luck !


Thanks for the info:

I believe this is general contact no:. Am I correct ?


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

gsena33 said:


> Thanks for the info:
> 
> I believe this is general contact no:. Am I correct ?


Yeah this is general contact no. 
Keep your application details handy before calling..


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Yeah this is general contact no.
> Keep your application details handy before calling..


Thank you so much shivmani.


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh, thanks chief! All the best with yours! 


ILY said:


> I did it for you, best of luck for the next stages...Man
> 
> I think we should add further columns to this sheet, such as Visa Lodg date, PCC, Medical Visa Grant etc.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

spikersandhu said:


> *Completed 75 days of visa lodgement......Got CO assigned mail......paid VAC2 but ......waiting......waiting.........n still waiting for the golden mail....!!!!!!*



I want to know for which skill did you apply ?
I hope you will be getting final call before 90 Days. Best wishes

Thanks


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*If DIBP have reached the annual limits of 190 visa........I doubt that anyone would get visa before July.....but Hope for the best Varun !*


varundev said:


> I want to know for which skill did you apply ?
> I hope you will be getting final call before 90 Days. Best wishes
> 
> Thanks


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Any Good news Guys ???*


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi, where did you get this information from?


spikersandhu said:


> *If DIBP have reached the annual limits of 190 visa........I doubt that anyone would get visa before July.....but Hope for the best Varun !*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There isn't any source for such information, other than experiences shared by people in various forums.

Also as lately NOT many people have received VISA GRANT for 190 as compared to 189.

Hence this is assumed/derived.




naveenoronha said:


> Hi, where did you get this information from?


----------



## humboldt (May 6, 2015)

Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.

Time line:
EOI Lodged : 20 Feb
QLD SS: 23 Feb
Invite: 26 Feb
Visa 190 Lodged: 3 Mar
Delay Mail: 16 Apr
Visa Grant: 6 May

To all visa 190 applicants... keep the faith.


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow congrats!


humboldt said:


> Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
> Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.
> 
> Time line:
> ...


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

humboldt said:


> Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
> Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.
> 
> Time line:
> ...


Congrats !! 

Hope is still there..... For 190 visa


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

spikersandhu said:


> *Any Good news Guys ???*


One from Philippines got 190 visa...lodged on 3 Mar. With delay mail on 16 apr.

Keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Congrats Mate


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

homeme said:


> One from Philippines got 190 visa...lodged on 3 Mar. With delay mail on 16 apr.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed!!


How it works guys? January applicants are still waiting. Not even case officer assigned. And out of no where a lucky march applicant got grant...many many congratulations for those who got grants


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

Any more 190 NSW approvals guys? I just got a delay mail  
See my timeline below

EOI: 21/03/2015 for External Auditor (Onshore applicant)
NSW NOMINATION: 26/03/2015
CO CONTACTED (for Spouse English evidence): 21/04/2015
CO CONTACTED (for medicals): 23/04/2015
Medicals Updated: 28/04/2015
Delay Mail: 04/05/2015


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Is there a report published by DIBP to indicate how many visa's have been granted each category each month?


----------



## humboldt (May 6, 2015)

Hi guys...thanks for the well wishes. Keep your fingers crossed because definitely the "golden mail" will come in your way (when you least expect).
Cheers


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

humboldt said:


> Hi guys...thanks for the well wishes. Keep your fingers crossed because definitely the "golden mail" will come in your way (when you least expect).
> Cheers


Congrats mate. I applied mar 10. Got delay mail April 21. Hoping the trend tallies and it brings me d grant..lol.

When does ur pcc expire?


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not to dampen the spirit but I am just guessing... Humboldt being an Onshore QueensLander, he/she might have been given preference over offshore applicants.. Just a guess and could stand to get corrected soon :fingerscrossed:



izykvision0 said:


> Congrats mate. I applied mar 10. Got delay mail April 21. Hoping the trend tallies and it brings me d grant..lol.
> 
> When does ur pcc expire?


----------



## izykvision0 (Nov 9, 2014)

scorpio_79 said:


> Not to dampen the spirit but I am just guessing... Humboldt being an Onshore QueensLander, he/she might have been given preference over offshore applicants.. Just a guess and could stand to get corrected soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

humboldt said:


> Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
> Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.
> 
> Time line:
> ...


Congratulations!
It is showing light for us. So we can expect our platinum mail before july.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all
Now i answer all questions related to health after that i print out referral letter but there are i form its contact as fallow (MY NAME declare that the information that I have provided in terms of my medical history and during my immigration health
examinations as recorded in eMedical is true and correct.
I understand that:
• my personal details and health information are being collected in the eMedical system to enable to the Department of
Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) officers to determine whether or not they are satisfied that I meet the health criteria for
an Australia visa(s);
and so on -at the end of this form show Signature:__________________________so how can i use it.


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

*Change in processing dates*

There is a change in the processing dates on this page. Check:

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

It seems, visa processing and subsequent grants are moving forward. Lets hope for the best


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

Congratulations Mate!


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

The difference between 189 and 190 allocation dates is almost 3 weeks! Normally it's a week. I guess that's because as less grants are being processed, it gives more room for other employees to focus on other applications.


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi, does this mean that all invites before 31st March only have been allotted to teams for processing?


rajababu said:


> There is a change in the processing dates on this page. Check:
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> It seems, visa processing and subsequent grants are moving forward. Lets hope for the best


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi, does this mean that all invites before 31st March only have been allotted to teams for processing?


rajababu said:


> There is a change in the processing dates on this page. Check:
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> It seems, visa processing and subsequent grants are moving forward. Lets hope for the best


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

naveenoronha said:


> Hi, does this mean that all invites before 31st March only have been allotted to teams for processing?


yes, definately !


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Going by the trend it's clearly visible that currently only onshore applicants are getting grants.. I wish my analization is wrong.. 

Moreover, it's clearly showing in dept's site that all applicants till 31st March have been allocated COs.. So what's holding them back for so longgg to not to give even a single offshore grant in past 1 month


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Going by the trend it's clearly visible that currently only onshore applicants are getting grants.. I wish my analization is wrong..
> 
> Moreover, it's clearly showing in dept's site that all applicants till 31st March have been allocated COs.. So what's holding them back for so longgg to not to give even a single offshore grant in past 1 month


Completed 79 days of agony today !


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> Completed 79 days of agony today !


Hi Spiker, Did you try contacting your CO again ? You have a much brighter chance and a valid reason as CO confirmed that he will release your grant last week..


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Going by the trend it's clearly visible that currently only onshore applicants are getting grants.. I wish my analization is wrong..
> 
> Moreover, it's clearly showing in dept's site that all applicants till 31st March have been allocated COs.. So what's holding them back for so longgg to not to give even a single offshore grant in past 1 month


I can only see 1 onshore grant...i dont think there is any preference given to onshore applicants for grants.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

spikersandhu said:


> Completed 79 days of agony today !


Yes I agree with shiva mani....you already had a word with your CO and he said he'll be releasing your grant next week. It would be better to confirm with them about what's going on. And when you wil get your grant, I personally don't see any harm in it.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I can only see 1 onshore grant...i dont think there is any preference given to onshore applicants for grants.


I remember there was 1 more onshore applicant from Melbourne and he requested CO for an early grant to visit his family in Africa.. And he got it last month.. Though don't remember exact details..


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

Is everybody receiving the *"Acknowledgement of Application Received" *upon lodge the Visa.
I did not receive such a e-mail. Even can not see under the *Correspondence *


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes gsena33, you should get the acknowledgement email.
If you have filed your case via an agent, check with them as they might have received it for you.

Subject contains- [File/Some number XXX] - Your Name - "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received"

I have lodged my 190 visa on 25-Feb-15, PCC/Medicals uploaded..
No Contact yet..saw the update on Allocation Dates on IMMI website. Somewhat Hopeful


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

sahilsharma said:


> Yes gsena33, you should get the acknowledgement email.
> If you have filed your case via an agent, check with them as they might have received it for you.
> 
> Subject contains- [File/Some number XXX] - Your Name - "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received"
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

In immi account shows application submitted on 24th Feb.
Are you able to see this acknowlaadgement under *correspondences* ?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xtk3hh8q6dauwva/photo 8-5-15 3 32 59 pm.png?dl=0


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

I cant find it under Correspondences. but the status on the Top Right corner should shows 
Status: LODGED


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

sahilsharma said:


> I cant find it under Correspondences. but the status on the Top Right corner should shows
> Status: LODGED


Status is *Lodge* or *Assessment in Progress* ?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2do38lxhrpn68yj/1-1.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7ih8l2dijlx8l1p/2-1.jpg?dl=0


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

sahilsharma said:


> sry for the confusion...I was referring to SkillSelect Account not IMMI Account.
> My agent has done all the uploads for me and i do not have credentials


Okay.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

homeme said:


> Yes I agree with shiva mani....you already had a word with your CO and he said he'll be releasing your grant next week. It would be better to confirm with them about what's going on. And when you wil get your grant, I personally don't see any harm in it.


okay shiv and homeme.... as you say guys.......! 

Should I call them or just send them a mail...... They don't like to be called again and again...... I think calling them is the only option where I can get their feedback.... !


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

spikersandhu said:


> okay shiv and homeme.... as you say guys.......!
> 
> Should I call them or just send them a mail...... They don't like to be called again and again...... I think calling them is the only option where I can get their feedback.... !


I think mailing them would be an addition to the present frustration as they take at least 10 business days to reply (or even no reply). 

You can call the receptionist or front desk and ask for progress and let her reply first to get their formal response. 

Only after that tell her what you have spoken to your CO when he called. Then you would be put on hold and you will get an actual reply. This is what I feel...Good Luck !!


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Today 14 weeks have passed. From immi site its very clear that all file upto 31st March 2015 has allotted to CO for 190. But I am Jan applicant no CO contacted with me.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just hang in there and have Patience!!!

Although it is very easy to say.

BUT MAY BE they are working on a DIRECT GRANT for you.




tahanpaa said:


> Today 14 weeks have passed. From immi site its very clear that all file upto 31st March 2015 has allotted to CO for 190. But I am Jan applicant no CO contacted with me.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Spiker,

Best of luck for your next talk with CO.. Wish you an instant grant :fingerscrossed:

Do keep us posted about the conversation..


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

Any good news friends? No movement since last few days


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

sasa2014 said:


> Thanks very much for the no.
> Will it take for an hr before anyone pick up?
> 
> as for the 1300xxxx line....everytime it took me an hr b4 someone pick up...
> =(


The direct number is instant unlike the 1300


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> The direct number is instant unlike the 1300



realllllyyy....thanks mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

I have got NSW nomination recently. I am about to submit the online visa lodgement today and have couple of doubts in filling the application and need help to take it forward.

Question 1 :

Duration of overseas employment

Less than 3 years in the past 10 years
3 years in the past 10 years
5 years in the past 10 years
8 years in the past 10 years

I have selected the option 3 years in the past 10 years though I have 7.7 years experience ACS deducted 4 years experience as I am from ECE background. So please let me know whether this selected option is right or worng.

Question 2:

I have been to australia in 2009 for 9 months on student visa and after first semester I returned back to India due to health problems discontinuing my studies. I have a pending vodafone mobile bill payment of 900AUD in Sydney which I am going to pay in August 2015. Will this debt be a problem for my visa grant.

Please help appreciate your time.


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

hey mates, i read from other threads that some people's status changed from "assessment in progress" to "application received"...

However, mine is still "assessment in progress" ever since i lodged my application in feb...

*has anyone experienced that ? does it mean that those people are getting their grant very soon ? or is it a generic change?*


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

sasa2014 said:


> hey mates, i read from other threads that some people's status changed from "assessment in progress" to "application received"...
> 
> However, mine is still "assessment in progress" ever since i lodged my application in feb...
> 
> *has anyone experienced that ? does it mean that those people are getting their grant very soon ? or is it a generic change?*


Mine is changed today to "Application Received". Not sure what's going on

Regards,
RB


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

sasa2014 said:


> yours changed?
> may i know your timeline pls?
> 
> mine didnt change ...and i start to worry a lot...


Visa 190 applied on 18th Feb 2015.
CO allocated on 17th April 2015.
PCC and Med done in March.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

rajababu said:


> Visa 190 applied on 18th Feb 2015.
> CO allocated on 17th April 2015.
> PCC and Med done in March.


Mine also no change from the lodgement date assessment in progress.


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Mine also no change from the lodgement date assessment in progress.


Not sure if status getting changed to "application received"is good or bad. Its making me nervous


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

rajababu said:


> Visa 190 applied on 18th Feb 2015.
> CO allocated on 17th April 2015.
> PCC and Med done in March.



i also lodged 190 application on 18 Feb ..frontload everything...no CO ... no contact at all
but till now ....its still assessment in progress..

so obviously ...we lodged on same day ...but different status...thats strange....
what does it mean ....


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

sasa2014 said:


> i also lodged 190 application on 18 Feb ..frontload everything...no CO ... no contact at all
> but till now ....its still assessment in progress..
> 
> so obviously ...we lodged on same day ...but different status...thats strange....
> what does it mean ....


I lodged on 26th march.

Case officer contacted on 22 april for PCC which was uploaded then and there.

Still has assessment in progress.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

rajababu said:


> Not sure if status getting changed to "application received"is good or bad. Its making me nervous


Its my assumption regarding today's issue. Hopefully the members who's immi account showing "application received" are ready for grant any time. As they may produce this for grant queue.
Others who's showing "assessment in progress" they may be still under assessment for final decision.


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Guys, 
Please go through the below link regarding application status
1. Application received 
2. Information requested
3. Assessment in progress

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/resources/immiaccount-enhancements/


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

skarri1 said:


> Guys,
> Please go through the below link regarding application status
> 1. Application received
> 2. Information requested
> ...



GREAT JOB!!!
thanks for that !!

*Application Received* – indicating your application has been successfully submitted and will be assessed within advertised application processing timeframes.

*Assessment in Progress* – You have provided all the requested information. _We might proceed to make a decision on your application_. We could also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested.

so which one do you think will get the grant sooner?...
its kinda confusing...


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

sasa2014 said:


> GREAT JOB!!!
> thanks for that !!
> 
> *Application Received* – indicating your application has been successfully submitted and will be assessed within advertised application processing timeframes.
> ...


But in some case its changed from assessment in progress to application received.


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Its my assumption regarding today's issue. Hopefully the members who's immi account showing "application received" are ready for grant any time. As they may produce this for grant queue.
> Others who's showing "assessment in progress" they may be still under assessment for final decision.


I hope this is the way of operations in background but haven't heard of any such case whose status changed to "application received" and the visa was granted after that. 

Are you guys aware of any such cases? 

@SASA2014 - can you please share threads with similar experiences?


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

sasa2014 said:


> i also lodged 190 application on 18 Feb ..frontload everything...no CO ... no contact at all
> but till now ....its still assessment in progress..
> 
> so obviously ...we lodged on same day ...but different status...thats strange....
> what does it mean ....


Can you please share the threads with similar experience where the status was changed from "assessment in progress" to "application received"?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

rajababu said:


> I hope this is the way of operations in background but haven't heard of any such case whose status changed to "application received" and the visa was granted after that.
> 
> Are you guys aware of any such cases?
> 
> @SASA2014 - can you please share threads with similar experiences?


I also agree with you how this status change possible but some member shared today this experience.
I think they stated wrongly and keeping people in more anxiety its should not be.
Thanks!


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

tahanpaa said:


> But in some case its changed from assessment in progress to application received.


What I infer is, now that we've reached the end of financial year, DIBP is aware of the limited number of grants it can release. Hence they must be pushing back few of the applications to "Application Received" which is say Stage 1 of processing.
I could be wrong, but from all the posts yest, I see most of the 190s have gone back to "Application Received".


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> What I infer is, now that we've reached the end of financial year, DIBP is aware of the limited number of grants it can release. Hence they must be pushing back few of the applications to "Application Received" which is say Stage 1 of processing.
> I could be wrong, but from all the posts yest, I see most of the 190s have gone back to "Application Received".


Just for the benefit of others - this change in status happened after I sent them an email inquiring about the progress. I think, it irks them and probably they should have pushed my case back to stage 1. So don't send them reminders or don't call them. It may irritate the officials.


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi
Thanks Rajababu for the heads up !
Normally it would take 3 months to process but now prepare for 4-5 months. I know it's hard to digest but we have to wait till July. I applied on 30jan 2015 ;CO march 19; USA PCC march 24; delay email on April 9 sent to my agent when asked about the status.
Mentally prepared to wait till July if anything before is much appreciated


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

My status also changed to application received...and the last updated date changed to the day I received the delay mail. I did not send any update enquiry mail either.


----------



## Akotas (Feb 10, 2015)

The wait is over for me! I got my grant today...The real work begins now. 

As for the others still waiting, do not worry it will come.

All the best guys.


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

Akotas said:


> The wait is over for me! I got my grant today...The real work begins now.
> 
> As for the others still waiting, do not worry it will come.
> 
> All the best guys.


Great! Party time and ray of hope for others 
Congratulations mate!!


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a feeling that the status being reversed to Application Received is when DIBP put our Visa applications on hold.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats Akotas  

You seems to have got your medical and PCC done way back in early 2014 but lodged your visa on 23 Feb 2015. Did DIBP ask you for a new PCC or redo your medicals?


----------



## Luvenice (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Scorpio

I applied visa 476 on 14th April and the status was assessment in progress until 13th May, status reversed to Application Received. Not sure whether mine was on hold. The last updated time at first it was 14th April, then it changed to the date I upload my medical which is on 27th April. 
Was hoping this is system error though.


----------



## Akotas (Feb 10, 2015)

scorpio_79 said:


> Congrats Akotas
> 
> You seems to have got your medical and PCC done way back in early 2014 but lodged your visa on 23 Feb 2015. Did DIBP ask you for a new PCC or redo your medicals?


No Scorpio, I did the Meds and PCC this year, after I lodged the visa. LOL thanks, my dates are wrong, it should be 2015, my apologies. I have changed it now.


----------



## Akotas (Feb 10, 2015)

rajababu said:


> Great! Party time and ray of hope for others
> Congratulations mate!!


Thanks


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Akotas for confirming. Your case definitely a breath of fresh air, a glimmer of hope for sure.. I lodged mine in first week of Feb and I am yet to hear from my dear CO.


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Congratulations n celebrations Akotas!!
When is your entry date?
Thanks


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

I just got my grant!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Congratulations Akotas, happy for you. I lodged the visa on 20th feb but no luck yet.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats BossLadyMo...


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Congrats BossLadyMO.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Really wonder what is the criteria they see for granting visa...people lodged in Jan and Feb are still waiting.....this is really frustrating.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks like lot of 190 grants today, some have posted in the 189 and 190 thread.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yup... Timbuktoo - Vic SS 190 - visa lodged : 29 March


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

Akotas said:


> The wait is over for me! I got my grant today...The real work begins now.
> 
> As for the others still waiting, do not worry it will come.
> 
> All the best guys.


congrads mate, is your status "assessment in progress" or "application received" when you received the grant?


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Congrats BossLadyMo!!!


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

BossLadyMo said:


> My status also changed to application received...and the last updated date changed to the day I received the delay mail. I did not send any update enquiry mail either.


So it means my assumption come true which i stated before about changed status "assessment in progress" to "application received ".


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Its my assumption regarding today's issue. Hopefully the members who's immi account showing "application received" are ready for grant any time. As they may produce this for grant queue.
> Others who's showing "assessment in progress" they may be still under assessment for final decision.


This was my assumption.
Cheers!


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> This was my assumption.
> Cheers!


Mine is still showing assessment in progress.


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

Rednam said:


> Mine is still showing assessment in progress.



>.< mine is still assessment in progress....
if putting the observation from today...it seems that those with application received are getting grant soon.....but assessment in progress are still progressing

Oh My...
=(


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Mine is also stuck in "Assessment in Progress" since 14th April. Waiting mail from CO for VAC2 payment.. God knows how many more days it will keep progressing  

But one thing is for sure that department has got re-active and there has been some 190 grants in these days.. We all can expect some good news in cooking :fingerscrossed:

Status change is really confusing.. But seeing the trend it seems that going back to "Application Received" status looks good


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Mine also assessment in progress from the date of lodgement and may be we all have to wait till july.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

tahanpaa said:


> Mine also assessment in progress from the date of lodgement and may be we all have to wait till july.


I think "Assessment in Progress" are now on hold, as opposed to our understanding yest. The wait is killing


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Mine is also stuck in "Assessment in Progress" since 14th April. Waiting mail from CO for VAC2 payment.. God knows how many more days it will keep progressing
> 
> But one thing is for sure that department has got re-active and there has been some 190 grants in these days.. We all can expect some good news in cooking :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Status change is really confusing.. But seeing the trend it seems that going back to "Application Received" status looks good


Now we see 190 is getting some light after almost 1.5 month.
So I believe you will get your platinum mail by next week as after VAC2 payment it goes to top priority list.
Cheers!


----------



## Akotas (Feb 10, 2015)

sasa2014 said:


> congrads mate, is your status "assessment in progress" or "application received" when you received the grant?


Thanks sasa2014. Guys don't get confused. My status never changed. It remained as "assessment in progress" till the grant.


----------



## Akotas (Feb 10, 2015)

sasa2014 said:


> congrads mate, is your status "assessment in progress" or "application received" when you received the grant?


It was still "assessment in progress"


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

Akotas said:


> Thanks sasa2014. Guys don't get confused. My status never changed. It remained as "assessment in progress" till the grant.




WOAH！！！　this is really a good news for those with status "Assessment in progress" including me ,,,,thanks so much for the insight ~


----------



## Akotas (Feb 10, 2015)

skarri1 said:


> Congratulations n celebrations Akotas!!
> When is your entry date?
> Thanks


Thanks...entry date is March 2016....job hunting now.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Akotas for the head up. It is indeed a relief for us aspirants with old status..

best wishes for your Job hunt..


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

sasa2014 said:


> excuse me ..i dun know whats entry date...does it mean that you have to be in aus *before or after* march 2016?


Entry date is IED i.e. last date by which all applicants have to make a 1st entry into Oz..

In sasa2014's case before March 2016..

Hope it helps..


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

shivmani said:


> Thanks Akotas for the head up. It is indeed a relief for us aspirants with old status..
> 
> best wishes for your Job hunt..


So, in short, there is no specific meaning to the status change. Those with changed status and those without any change have been granted the PR


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey Vineet,

I have not had that issue, but may be try using a . in last name field


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

hi guys, any recent 190 grants?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

sasa2014 said:


> hi guys, any recent 190 grants?


Probably mine will be the 1st grant of this current week..............hehehe Its all word coming out from my frustration


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Probably mine will be the 1st grant of this current week..............hehehe Its all word coming out from my frustration


Called them today....they are not ready to look at the application until its 3 months after application alloatment. So they want us to wait 6 months after lodgement before calling them. Its totally rubbish!!


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> tahanpaa said:
> 
> 
> > Probably mine will be the 1st grant of this current week..............hehehe Its all word coming out from my frustration
> ...


When I called GSM general helpline last week after 3 months of lodging the visa, the person who spoke to me said a CO is yet to be assigned... After much cajoling was told the team assigned to me is Brisbane.. I also asked her if I need to wait till July and the reply was may or may not have to wait till then... So in short nothing came out of that call...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

scorpio_79 said:


> When I called GSM general helpline last week after 3 months of lodging the visa, the person who spoke to me said a CO is yet to be assigned... After much cajoling was told the team assigned to me is Brisbane.. I also asked her if I need to wait till July and the reply was may or may not have to wait till then... So in short nothing came out of that call...


Called GSM Brisbane directly just now. The lady asked for my Application Reference Number and then told me that my application is already processed but i may still have to wait till july as not many slots are available.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Danav_Singh said:


> Called GSM Brisbane directly just now. The lady asked for my Application Reference Number and then told me that my application is already processed but i may still have to wait till july as not many slots are available.


Are the slots in general for 189 or as per the ANZSCO code ? What's your ?


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> Called GSM Brisbane directly just now. The lady asked for my Application Reference Number and then told me that my application is already processed but i may still have to wait till july as not many slots are available.


Danav,

Could you tell us your times lines, please. Did you lodge your visa in Jan/Feb? Its 190 visa or is yours 189?

Also, which number did you use to call up Brisbane Team?


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

There are approvals for 189 visa. 190 appears to be stagnant! My application is assigned to Brisbane team only. Most 189 grants are from Adelaide team I guess


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi All,
I belong in this group where I am waiting to do medicals now. I have paid the money required and both husband and wife had received the HAP ID. We informed them with Form 1022 saying we have had a baby and we need HAP ID for the baby too for proceed further. Its more than 3 weeks now and there is not reply. 

Does anyone give some information on this. Please help !


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

kris299 said:


> Hi All,
> I belong in this group where I am waiting to do medicals now. I have paid the money required and both husband and wife had received the HAP ID. We informed them with Form 1022 saying we have had a baby and we need HAP ID for the baby too for proceed further. Its more than 3 weeks now and there is not reply.
> 
> Does anyone give some information on this. Please help !


Paid money in the sense - have you applied for PR 190? If YES, you need to wait for the CO to reply. What is the email ID from where you got thr HAP ID? If it is GSM Brisbane, their number is (07) 3136 7000. Good luck


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Called GSM Brisbane directly just now. The lady asked for my Application Reference Number and then told me that my application is already processed but i may still have to wait till july as not many slots are available.


Hi Danav,

Does "Already processed" means application cleared and PR ready for grant ??


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Hi Danav,
> 
> Does "Already processed" means application cleared and PR ready for grant ??



Im guessing it means "assessment in progress"...but as there are limited quota...so the grant is somehow delayed....


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

Paid money meaning: I had applied for EOI and got invitation to apply for GSM visa 190. Then they asked me 
payup the money so that we can get the HAP ID. But only after few days I told them thru 1022 form 
(change in circumstances) that I have recently had a baby and would like to get HAP ID for the baby too
for proceed with medicals. I have done with PCC also. 
So, its been 3 weeks and no reply from them.


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

When I got my +ve outcome from EA in January this year, I was 5 months short from completing 3 years work experience. Now that I have completed my three years can I add 5 points of of work ex to my EOI?? Will I need to get is my experience assessed by EA again??


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Hi Danav,
> 
> Does "Already processed" means application cleared and PR ready for grant ??


Hey Shimani,

Its not a status but after reading comments made by CO in the application she said application is already looked at but grant may not come before july.


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

kris299 said:


> Paid money meaning: I had applied for EOI and got invitation to apply for GSM visa 190. Then they asked me
> payup the money so that we can get the HAP ID. But only after few days I told them thru 1022 form
> (change in circumstances) that I have recently had a baby and would like to get HAP ID for the baby too
> for proceed with medicals. I have done with PCC also.
> So, its been 3 weeks and no reply from them.


I'm assuming you have already applied for 190 visa and have an application in ImmiGov account. Is that right? I'm sensing you are using an agent? Apologise if I'm being cold!
If you have already applied for a visa, then you need to wait for the CO to get you a HAP ID. But if you have not applied for visa yet, you can use My Health Declarations to get a HAP ID for your new born  (Congrats by the way)

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm


----------



## Albie12 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello

My application is submitted in the last week of April 2015. Does anyone know if the applications are processed and granted visa based on Points claimed/State/OCC code or purely processed/granted in the order of the application date?

Observed that March applications have received grant while Jan/Feb applications are still waiting?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered you in another thread...


*REF:* *EOI submitted club - Page 2*




janidhimant said:


> When I got my +ve outcome from EA in January this year, I was 5 months short from completing 3 years work experience. Now that I have completed my three years can I add 5 points of of work ex to my EOI?? Will I need to get is my experience assessed by EA again??


----------



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I would like to know the process for skill migration under subclass 190.

My wife's Skill Assessment done for Software Tester and her IELTS result 6/6/6/6 oveall 6.

Is the above criteria fulfills any state? Please advise.

Regards,
Vamsi


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Doesn't fulfill VIC/NSW SS Nomination.

*REF: *State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria | Information and Communications Technology


*REF:* *NSW Skilled Occupation Lists*




vamsykoundinya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know the process for skill migration under subclass 190.
> 
> ...


----------



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification. I think we need to get 7 band in each before we proceed further. Is my understanding correct?

Regards,
Vamsi



vamsykoundinya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know the process for skill migration under subclass 190.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, for VIC its true.


BUT for NSW, your occupation isn't in their list.



vamsykoundinya said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I think we need to get 7 band in each before we proceed further. Is my understanding correct?
> 
> Regards,
> Vamsi


----------



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks again. Just would like to know any other states having Software tester occupation under 190? or any chance for new list coming in July 2015 Please let me know.. 



Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes, for VIC its true.
> 
> 
> BUT for NSW, your occupation isn't in their list.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You might have to google information related to other states.


Regarding new list, no one would know until its out.




vamsykoundinya said:


> Thanks again. Just would like to know any other states having Software tester occupation under 190? or any chance for new list coming in July 2015 Please let me know..


----------



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for the information.



Jeeten#80 said:


> You might have to google information related to other states.
> 
> 
> Regarding new list, no one would know until its out.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Look at this for information regarding SA.


*REF:* South Australia is an excellent option for skilled workers




vamsykoundinya said:


> Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

kb181185 said:


> There are approvals for 189 visa. 190 appears to be stagnant! My application is assigned to Brisbane team only. Most 189 grants are from Adelaide team I guess


Hi Kb,

We both look in similar boat. 

Even i applied for NSW SS on 22 March as Accountant (General) 60+5 ponts. Got apporved on 27th MArch. Visa Lodged on same date. Case office Allocated on 22/4 requested for PCC Australia. Submitted same day. 

Rang case officer two weeks prior

Waiting for grant


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi..
Anyone recieved nomination recently?..please share.
Thanks
Ansh


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

I received Nomination recently.


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

any recent grant? people ^____^


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

rajababu said:


> So, in short, there is no specific meaning to the status change. Those with changed status and those without any change have been granted the PR


I got response to my mail from processing team. She says the application is almost processed but visa grant date cant be guaranteed as there are very few slots remaining for this year. I feel, most of us will start getting the grant only in the new year (July 2015)


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

rajababu said:


> I got response to my mail from processing team. She says the application is almost processed but visa grant date cant be guaranteed as there are very few slots remaining for this year. I feel, most of us will start getting the grant only in the new year (July 2015)


My status also changed to "Application Received" today. And Last update date changed to Yesterday's date...not sure why...however i called them yesterday...


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> My status also changed to "Application Received" today. And Last update date changed to Yesterday's date...not sure why...however i called them yesterday...


Probably you will get your grant by Friday.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Probably you will get your grant by Friday.


Not likely...yesterday the lady asked me to wait till July. there is slim chance of getting visa before that however she said it can happen..


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

subi said:


> Hi Kb,
> 
> We both look in similar boat.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised with grants. 189 thread & tracker shows almost one grant each in past 2 weeks (including accountants) for applications lodged in last week of March. Not sure what the delay is! But most approvals are from Adelaide team. Is your CO in GSM Brisbane? Keep me posted and Good Luch


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

kb181185 said:


> I'm surprised with grants. 189 thread & tracker shows almost one grant each in past 2 weeks (including accountants) for applications lodged in last week of March. Not sure what the delay is! But most approvals are from Adelaide team. Is your CO in GSM Brisbane? Keep me posted and Good Luch


Even i am observing that Brisbane Team is moving too slow.. Most of the grants are coming from Adelaide team..

Btw, my case is also with Brisbane team..

@ Danav- So status change suddenly looks like a good sign


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Danav: what's your timeline... When did you lodge your 190... 

Even my team is Brisbane.. Hopefully they would pick up pace soon...


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

There have been no grants this week which is very much inline with the delay mails people have been getting. 
My gut feel is people with changed status should get the invite soon.We'll have some answers by end of this week.


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

No, that's not the case. Mine is from Adelaide and I lodged visa application on 18th Feb. Already crossed 3 months. still no movement. Seeing few applicants who applied in April have been granted visa. So all logic are failing. It seems random to me.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

scorpio_79 said:


> Danav: what's your timeline... When did you lodge your 190...
> 
> Even my team is Brisbane.. Hopefully they would pick up pace soon...


I lodged visa on 23rd Feb. I am not sure what to expect next. My heart saying grant might come this week but mind saying i have to wait till july.


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> I lodged visa on 23rd Feb. I am not sure what to expect next. My heart saying grant might come this week but mind saying i have to wait till july.


Same with me, Danav! Heart says most of us would get the grant by Friday this week.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

How can we conduct Family Medical before Lodging the Visa Application? As there is option to have upfront medical for the main applicant is it the same?


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

*PCC from FBI (USA)*

Dear All,

Anyone here applied for a criminal background check from the USA thru FBI? 

Please advise how long it took for you to receive the clearance after sending it thru mail as I will be processing this week and is a bit worried by the 16 weeks process time, published on their website.

Thanks a lot, cheers!


______________________________________________________________________________
Hotel Manager: 141311 | EOI NSW 190 Visa: 23/03/15| 
NSW Invite: 15/04/15 | NSW Nomination: 13/05/2015 | 
Visa Lodge: 13/05/2015 | Med: 14/05/2015 | PCC: | CO: | Grant:


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear Barbelle
Yeah it took 3 months n 3 weeks for me. 
Applied :5 Dec 2014
Credit card fee: feb 25 2015
Processed: March 12, 2015
Received : March 24,2015
If you are a permanent resident you can go with channelers and can get in weeks time. If you are not you have to wait. There is no other way to expedite the process.
Let me know if you need anything like phone number or email 
Good luck
Sateesh


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Just called GSM general number. He said my one under routine check no other documents required this time. He also mentioned that he cant give any timeline for visa grant as limited number of for current financial year. 
What is the meaning of routine check is it external security check?


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Got NSW invite today.. FINALLY SOME RELIEF FOR ENGINEERS I GUESS...!!:second:


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> Got NSW invite today.. FINALLY SOME RELIEF FOR ENGINEERS I GUESS...!!:second:


Congrats!


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Just called GSM general number. He said my one under routine check no other documents required this time. He also mentioned that he cant give any timeline for visa grant as limited number of for current financial year.
> What is the meaning of routine check is it external security check?


I think it should be in the final stage of processing. Almost done kind of. Just doing sanity check before they earmark your case for visa grant. 

Should not be too far in my opinion. Worst case - July for all of us, not just you!

So relax


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Just received the delay mail. The mail also confirmed no more documents required. But limited places are available for this type of visa.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Just received the delay mail. The mail also confirmed no more documents required. But limited places are available for this type of visa.


I also got the delay mail today after contact them.


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> I lodged visa on 23rd Feb. I am not sure what to expect next. My heart saying grant might come this week but mind saying i have to wait till july.


Hi , so your status changed from "Assessment in progress" to "Application received"?
it's like a reverse or sth

of cause i hope you can get your grant soon...


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

skarri1 said:


> Dear Barbelle
> Yeah it took 3 months n 3 weeks for me.
> Applied :5 Dec 2014
> Credit card fee: feb 25 2015
> ...


Thanks a lot Sateesh, for your reply. I got the fingerprints today from Hurstville police station (NSW) and they sealed it in the envelope I brought and told me they are going to be the ones to send it.

One question mate, is it ok that the police station used their own print form instead the one I downloaded from the FBI website?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear Barbelle 
Just do it on FBI forms because they have specific forms, one for prints, one for credit card(fee), and one application form. 
Again go back to police station n get it on FBI form
Just in case I sent 3-4 copies of my finger prints because I came to know some fingerprints were rejected and they have to resend again. You never know how it works. And the most scary part is 4 months that's long wait so don't take chances. 
There is USA police certificate forum so check for current dates.
Thanks


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry it's not forum , it's thread/post 
USA police clearance certificate search for it


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes i did,


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Just received the delay mail. The mail also confirmed no more documents required. But limited places are available for this type of visa.


I have been go through Many threads and I am damn sure you will be lucky guy to get grant In couple of weeks. Delay Mail indicates that process is done on your application and there is no further query and Due to lack of slots for such subclass you will get grant soon. Now ready to throw party... your waiting time will be over soon


----------



## kabeer786 (Mar 22, 2015)

IVisa Subclass:Skilled Australian Sponsored Visa (190)
INominated occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
IStream:skilled Australian Sponsored
IIndicative Points test score:60

visa lodged on 9 december 2014
police clearance filed on 4th jan 15
medical filed on 8 jan 15 

received a call from australian high commision india enquiring about current employment on 18 feb 2015

Employement verification again done on April 20th 2015

Team, 3 days back , my visa agents forwarded a mail , which they from GSM, my visa consultant has said not to lose hope and i might get the visa by end of june....please let me know what this letter actually means........is it a rejection letter.......do i still have a chance.......and incase the capping for this skillset is reached for this year......no sooner they open it next year.......will i be given prefrence first as i have been already been waiting.........please answer

please go through the below letter they have sent and reply 

For-Official-Use-Only

I am writing to you regarding the above listed application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).

The visa which has been applied for is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.1


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

kabeer786 said:


> IVisa Subclass:Skilled Australian Sponsored Visa (190)
> INominated occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> IStream:skilled Australian Sponsored
> IIndicative Points test score:60
> ...


Hi Kabeer,

You can Relax as its just a delay email and not a rejection email... Wait for the good news.. Its around the corner...


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Kabeer
Exactly same lines- I received same email on April 9th 2015. Don't worry it's not rejection email. 
So keep ur fingers crossed and wait:wink:


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

varundev said:


> I have been go through Many threads and I am damn sure you will be lucky guy to get grant In couple of weeks. Delay Mail indicates that process is done on your application and there is no further query and Due to lack of slots for such subclass you will get grant soon. Now ready to throw party... your waiting time will be over soon


I received a delay email on 5 May 2015, no update yet! Hoping your analysis is true - I'm looking for PR tomorrow then


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Yesterday a little bit change happened in my immi account. It showed "received" my uploaded documents form lodgement date yesterday just included health. But some other which i didnt uploaded such as 1221 changed "recommended" to "not required".


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Yesterday a little bit change happened in my immi account. It showed "received" my uploaded documents form lodgement date yesterday just included health. But some other which i didnt uploaded such as 1221 changed "recommended" to "not required".


hi , can you please clarify...
status has changed from what to "received"..and for what documents?

i'm feeling that you will be getting your grant fairly soon, congrads


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello. I submitted my visa application on 20 Feb. Then CO contacted for USA PCC in early April. I uploaded USA PCC few days ago. So far nothing changes to my immiaccount status. It is still "Assessment in Progress". I also do not receive any email about delaying. I have no ideas if the CO receives my new uploaded document. Please let me know what you think. May I have the direct phone number of Adelaide team please? Thanks.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

jaykaka said:


> Hello. I submitted my visa application on 20 Feb. Then CO contacted for USA PCC in early April. I uploaded USA PCC few days ago. So far nothing changes to my immiaccount status. It is still "Assessment in Progress". I also do not receive any email about delaying. I have no ideas if the CO receives my new uploaded document. Please let me know what you think. May I have the direct phone number of Adelaide team please? Thanks.


Better you make a phone call at +61 731 367 000. Defenetly you will reveive delay mail.


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

Its Friday today! Hope few have got golden email!

-RB


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

rajababu said:


> Its Friday today! Hope few have got golden email!
> 
> -RB


It's been a sad week. None I know have got their grants! It's almost 2pm here in AU and I dont think any grants will come for this week


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks gsena33. I might wait for maybe another week before calling them. The worst is that we will all have grants in early July right?!


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

Visa Lodged : Feb 2
CO Request for docs (first contact): May 8
Docs Submitted May 19

:juggle:


----------



## anant1983brams (May 10, 2015)

neodone said:


> Visa Lodged : Feb 2
> CO Request for docs (first contact): May 8
> Docs Submitted May 19
> 
> :juggle:


Will you please enlighten us with some more information from your end?

such as your occupation & point break up....when Did you apply(Which Month) & got Invitation???

Thx


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey All,

I informed the CO thru 1022 (change of circumstance) that we have had a new born baby in our life. 
We already received HAP ID to do the medicals. But since our new born also needs to do the medicals, even after informing them that we need another HAP ID to do medicals for the baby, we have not yet received any reply from them. 

Can anyone give more information please ?


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

kris299 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I informed the CO thru 1022 (change of circumstance) that we have had a new born baby in our life.
> We already received HAP ID to do the medicals. But since our new born also needs to do the medicals, even after informing them that we need another HAP ID to do medicals for the baby, we have not yet received any reply from them.
> ...


Hey Kris, There is no movement in the Visa Team - your best bet would be to call them directly. From what I'm seeing - they may reply to you only in July


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

anant1983brams said:


> Will you please enlighten us with some more information from your end?
> 
> such as your occupation & point break up....when Did you apply(Which Month) & got Invitation???
> 
> Thx


ANZSCO: 223311 (Training and Development Professional)
VETASSESS - Jan 6 2014
VETASSESS REsult - Apr 30 2014
IELTS R:8.5 L:8.5 S:8 W:7
EOI 70 pts: Jul 9 2014
Invite for SA: Jul 25 2014
PCC: Sep 3 2014
Invite Expired: Sept 23 2014 (complication)
Reinvite: Dec 18 2014
190 Lodged: Feb 2 2015
Medicals: Apr 15 2015
CO request (first contact): May 8 2014
Docs submitted: May 19 2014

Grant: ????


----------



## Sandeep82 (May 23, 2015)

Hi every1 , i filed my visa application on 19th feb uploaded my pcc and medicals a week later , i got A mail from CO , asking for some supporting documents ( evidence of employment ) on 14th of april . 

I uploaded the documents on 26th of april , since then they never contacted me . I havnt got any mail regarding visa grant or delay in process , 

Can any 1 tell me how much time it will take as its almost over 3 months since i filed my visa application.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For 190 subclass the process has been a drag off late. People are getting DELAY emails as well.


Try calling / writing an email to your CO.


People have received GRANTS the very NEXT minute after talking with CO.


BUT don't be surprised IF your application is dragged in to July and then VISA GRANT.



*Also subscribe to this group:* *Applicants who waiting more than 3 months for decision*




Sandeep82 said:


> Hi every1 , i filed my visa application on 19th feb uploaded my pcc and medicals a week later , i got A mail from CO , asking for some supporting documents ( evidence of employment ) on 14th of april .
> 
> I uploaded the documents on 26th of april , since then they never contacted me . I havnt got any mail regarding visa grant or delay in process ,
> 
> Can any 1 tell me how much time it will take as its almost over 3 months since i filed my visa application.


----------



## Sandeep82 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks jeeten#80


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

Hello Jeeten

Do you think it is a good idea to email them or call them? Do you think it might irk the CO?


----------



## 189190toAus (Apr 26, 2015)

*NSW - 190 Visa*

Dear Friends

i have applied for NSW 190 visa. I had a question to be clarified in this valuable forum.

1.Assuming that i will get an invite in the months to come, Can my wife and kid who are the secondary applicants can move first and me do the permanent move after a period say 1 year from my current job location. We all will together go for the initial entry but my family will move first and i will join them after a certain period of time in order to close out my commitments in the current work place. is it possible ?

2.Also can my family be put up in Adelaide until i join them? This is because we are familiar with Adelaide as we visited and stayed at that place for some time and also have few friends in Adelaide. Will this anyways affect the visa rules ? Will it be checked and seen that my family has NSW sponsored 190 visa but living in Adelaide - example like enrolling for a school or looking for an apartment where we have to provide certain documents (if necessary ? not sure) and will it impact their visa and entitlements including medicare/centrelink etc if i am(primary applicant) not living with them and not in NSW?

Basically i am thinking to put up my family in Adelaide until i join them and i wish to get a feedback from the members whether if this way is fair enough legally and do not have any impacts for my family to do all day to day routines as above and also to ensure my visa is not impacted and to join them.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Give them 3 weeks of time after you have submitted your documents.

THEN call OR email them.




neodone said:


> Hello Jeeten
> 
> Do you think it is a good idea to email them or call them? Do you think it might irk the CO?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> For 190 subclass the process has been a drag off late. People are getting DELAY emails as well.
> 
> 
> Try calling / writing an email to your CO.
> ...


Hi,

I submitted my 190 NSW E Visa today and gave inormation on that 17 page tabs. Finally submitted the application and paid the Visa Fee. After that system listed all Migrant and non migrant list of applicants. I can only see "Attach Documents" button for main applicant which is myself. Under My Wife and child it does not show any link or button to attach documents for them.

I was hoping to see 2 more buttons for my dependents who are migrating with me???

Also my EOI status just still shows Apply E visa link, although when i click on it, it takes me on the same ImmiAccount account which shows my application in "Submitted" status.

Is there some glitch here?

Please help!

Amit


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IMMI account behaves strangely at times. Many people have observed this.


I would suggest, to give it some time say 2-4 hours and THEN check. AT times it takes a day as well.


Nothing to worry.




apatnia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my 190 NSW E Visa today and gave inormation on that 17 page tabs. Finally submitted the application and paid the Visa Fee. After that system listed all Migrant and non migrant list of applicants. I can only see "Attach Documents" button for main applicant which is myself. Under My Wife and child it does not show any link or button to attach documents for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered you in another thread.


*Document Checklist - Skilled Nominated visa*






vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm lodging the visa application through ImmiAccount and have following queries.
> 
> 1. Page 10 : Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> ...


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

hey guys !

I applied on 4th Feb.. was copntacted by CO - GSMBrisbane and Team 13 Adelaide on 13th March 2015 for additional info which I provided. then I received delay email in April and finally on 26th Aprile 2015 I was told that there's nothing outstanding on me, but they don't have enough slots available for this year


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

Any updates, or any information from CO's. 
Spikersandhu we are waiting to hear from you.
It has already been more than 3 months but nothing as of now (Only CO allocation, no delay mail or any other communication).


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have answered you in another thread.
> 
> Document Checklist - Skilled Nominated visa


Jeetan 

What if you have answers yes to dependent for your father and mother and both are alive. ? 

I think I have entered information of my parents and not migrating with me.

Amit


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

siddhi817 said:


> hey guys !
> 
> I applied on 4th Feb.. was copntacted by CO - GSMBrisbane and Team 13 Adelaide on 13th March 2015 for additional info which I provided. then I received delay email in April and finally on 26th Aprile 2015 I was told that there's nothing outstanding on me, but they don't have enough slots available for this year


I sent an email to my CO (after receiving the delay email) asking if there are any additional docs I need to submit. Another CO replied stating that there don't need anything from me.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I had read somewhere in this forum that, IF both Parents are alive they can't be added as dependents for VISA application.


Moreover IF we add them as dependents THEN they have to undergo PCC and MEDICALS. IF anyone of them has any MAJOR illness THEN your application would be put at risk.




apatnia said:


> Jeetan
> 
> What if you have answers yes to dependent for your father and mother and both are alive. ?
> 
> ...


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I had read somewhere in this forum that, IF both Parents are alive they can't be added as dependents for VISA application.
> 
> 
> Moreover IF we add them as dependents THEN they have to undergo PCC and MEDICALS. IF anyone of them has any MAJOR illness THEN your application would be put at risk.


I am not 100% sure if this is accurate!

I added my Mom as dependent, my wife's both parents as dependents too! I didn't have to do PCC & Medicals for them. I'm an onshore applicant - you think it may be the reason - I don't know. Anyone from onshore had any experience?

I strongly believe that adding parents as dependents isn't disadvantageous and they will not have to go to Medicals, as long as you mention that they are not accompanying you to AU. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

hi kb,

I have been reading on this since morning. And all threads seem to suggest that, try and remove parents from application because on australian grounds, they are not dependent on you unless you meet all requirements mentioned on DIAC website, which I purely not satisfy.

Moreover in my list of documents to be attached, system shows PCC/Medicals as "recommended" documents needed for non migrating dependents.

Amit


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As I said, I have read it somewhere.


May be as you are an onshore applicant your dependents didn't have to do PCC & Medicals.


BUT IF one adds parents as NON-migrating dependents, IT has been observed in this forum that they eventually have been asked to undergo PCC and Medicals. IF anyone of them has any MAJOR illness THEN your application would be put at risk.


AS there aren't any set guidelines by DIBP regarding this, we can just comment based on the observed TREND via this forum.



kb181185 said:


> I am not 100% sure if this is accurate!
> 
> I added my Mom as dependent, my wife's both parents as dependents too! I didn't have to do PCC & Medicals for them. I'm an onshore applicant - you think it may be the reason - I don't know. Anyone from onshore had any experience?
> 
> ...





Jeeten#80 said:


> I had read somewhere in this forum that, IF both Parents are alive they can't be added as dependents for VISA application.
> 
> 
> Moreover IF we add them as dependents THEN they have to undergo PCC and MEDICALS. IF anyone of them has any MAJOR illness THEN your application would be put at risk.





apatnia said:


> Jeetan
> 
> What if you have answers yes to dependent for your father and mother and both are alive. ?
> 
> ...


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

apatnia said:


> hi kb,
> 
> I have been reading on this since morning. And all threads seem to suggest that, try and remove parents from application because on australian grounds, they are not dependent on you unless you meet all requirements mentioned on DIAC website, which I purely not satisfy.
> 
> ...


Oh this is new, something I didn't know. May be it's different for Onshore or Offshore applicants. I'm onshore and declared 3 parents (1mine, 2 wife's) and wasn't asked for any docs for parents. May be, I got lucky


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As I said, I have read it somewhere.
> 
> 
> May be as you are an onshore applicant your dependents didn't have to do PCC & Medicals.
> ...


True, I agree with you. May be there's a difference between onshore and offshore requirements. Thanks guys. This forum is a wealth of knowledge. 

For all those who eventually want to bring parents here - it doesnt matter if you show them in their PR application or not. Once you have PR here - all gates open up


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

Assessment in progress
Last Updated: 21 May 2015


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

hi,

Can someone please tell what is the process of removing non migrant dependents like mother and father from application?

Appreciate it.

Amit


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think you would have to provide a VERY solid reason for excluding them now from your VISA application.



*REF:* *Notification of changes in circumstances (Section 104 of the Migration Act 1958 )*





apatnia said:


> hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell what is the process of removing non migrant dependents like mother and father from application?
> 
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I think you would have to provide a VERY solid reason for excluding them now from your VISA application.
> 
> 
> 
> *REF:* *Notification of changes in circumstances (Section 104 of the Migration Act 1958 )*


I have read somewhere just now that there is an email ID where you can send 1023 form and a request letter and seek them to remove from your application.

I will send the email and will let you know how it goes.

else I have no option but to wait for CO


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello Seniors

I have been contacted by CO on 20-May-2015, and asked to submit following documents.
Evidence of employment - Financial Evidence and further evidence of employment
with: 

1) XXX Company Period XXX - XXX
Docs: reference & payslip held

2) XXX Company Period XXX - XXX
Docs: reference held

I have already submitted, Employment references, Payslips, Tax Deductions (Form 16) etc and Bank statement.

Documents Submitted are Payslips for last 8 years + Tax Statements (Form 16- India) + Updated reference From HR + Bank statement for last 6 Years.

Received an Email from Automated system for confirmation about the Document submission.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

kb181185 said:


> True, I agree with you. May be there's a difference between onshore and offshore requirements. Thanks guys. This forum is a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> For all those who eventually want to bring parents here - it doesnt matter if you show them in their PR application or not. Once you have PR here - all gates open up


This is really a valuable piece of information . My application still under process with state and i can still edit it . 

I have passed balance of test for family , however if you parent is single only you can apply in EOI . But it you want to bring both parents together then you need to pay $45,000 per parent. 

Some one please help out .


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Congrats
But how did you know that by check your statu or they send an email to you


neodone said:


> Assessment in progress
> Last Updated: 21 May 2015


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> This is really a valuable piece of information . My application still under process with state and i can still edit it .
> 
> I have passed balance of test for family , however if you parent is single only you can apply in EOI . But it you want to bring both parents together then you need to pay $45,000 per parent.
> 
> Some one please help out .


hey guys , would anyone be able to provide more information regarding bringing parents to aus?

is it no chance that i include both of my parents (not divorced, both working, i stay in their flat) as dependent in my 190 application?

i have one sibling in aus (the only sibling and got PR) .. and the balance test must pass...is it true that i can only apply them via contributory parents visa?

how much do i have to pay for such visa? are the money treated as insurance and can get back in say 5 years or 10 years if they never use those money as medical expense?

pls help
thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Kindly refer to following excerpt from IMMI website regarding the definition of a Dependent.*


*THE FOLLOWING IMMI website excerpt proves THAT*

IF both Parents are alive they can't be added as dependents for VISA application as per IMMI rules.



***********************************************************************
A family member can be your parent, brother, sister, grandparent, grandchild, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew or step equivalent.


For any family member that you include in your visa application, you must provide evidence of their:


relationship to you
dependency on you
relationship status (whether they are married, in a de facto relationship, divorced or separated).


This evidence includes:


a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
documents showing that the relative lives in your household
documents showing that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.


*Your family member will be considered dependent if all of the following apply:*


*they do not have a spouse or de facto partner*
they usually live with you
they are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)
they are more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source
they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.


If your family member is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:


the document of legal divorce
the document of legal separation
the death certificate of the deceased partner.


*REF:* *Including family members in your application>>Other family members*

***********************************************************************








Jeeten#80 said:


> I had read somewhere in this forum that, IF both Parents are alive they can't be added as dependents for VISA application.
> 
> 
> Moreover IF we add them as dependents THEN they have to undergo PCC and MEDICALS. IF anyone of them has any MAJOR illness THEN your application would be put at risk.





apatnia said:


> Jeetan
> 
> What if you have answers yes to dependent for your father and mother and both are alive. ?
> 
> ...


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

dsachdeva said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I have been contacted by CO on 20-May-2015, and asked to submit following documents.
> Evidence of employment - Financial Evidence and further evidence of employment
> ...


@dsachdeva are the evidence being requested for the two companies for the nominated positions only (relevant for claiming points)?


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

homeme said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Any updates, or any information from CO's.
> Spikersandhu we are waiting to hear from you.
> It has already been more than 3 months but nothing as of now (Only CO allocation, no delay mail or any other communication).


homeme no contact from CO....... I am as eager to hear from them as you....... I think will have to wait till July......!


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Just one more month. Come on guys. It will be over soon. I also received a delayed email few days ago. Status of my visa application remains "Assessment in Progress".


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

Ok. So I called them today! Here's what the officer told me "It's unlikely that there's a decision on your application before July". 

______________________________________________

ANZSCO: 223311 (Training and Development Professional)
VETASSESS - Jan 6 2014
VETASSESS Result - Apr 30 2014
IELTS R:8.5 L:8.5 S:8 W:7
EOI 70 pts: Jul 9 2014
Invite for SA: Jul 25 2014
PCC: Sep 3 2014
Invite Expired: Sept 23 2014 (complication)
Reinvite: Dec 18 2014
190 Lodged: Feb 2 2015
Medicals: Apr 15 2015
CO request (first contact): May 8 2014
Docs submitted: May 19 2014


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten,

Can you also list what documents are to be submitted for dependent. In my case it is my mother and I am showing the following:

dad death certificate
visa copy (as I sponsor her visa in my country of residence for last 5 years)
proof of english

Do I also need some kind of sworn affidavit or letter mentioning family situation? I am in process of visa application at this stage.

She has not been in employment in last 10 years. Do I need to submit any documents to prove same.

Thanks for your help as always.

vixiv



Jeeten#80 said:


> *Kindly refer to following excerpt from IMMI website regarding the definition of a Dependent.*
> 
> 
> *THE FOLLOWING IMMI website excerpt proves THAT*
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Dependent*:

* One color passport photo
* Passport first and last page and any stamped pages
* Birth certificate
* Educational documents- 10th*till highest qualification
* Form 80
_* Certified copy of Death Certificate (deceased partner)
* Proof of English
* visa copy (as I sponsor her visa in my country of residence for last 5 years)
_

Other than above no other document required at this stage.


Later on IF CO asks for something specific then you can arrange (_CO might ask anything to prove the following_).


*Your family member will be considered dependent if all of the following apply:*


they do not have a spouse or de facto partner
they usually live with you
they are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)
they are more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source
they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.




vixiv said:


> Thanks Jeeten,
> 
> Can you also list what documents are to be submitted for dependent. In my case it is my mother and I am showing the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE#gid=379



update this sheet


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

feroza hudwani said:


> Dear All
> I have received NSW nomination, i have applied at given link at Skillselect apply visa.
> Where i have seen 17 pages form. Is this the only form i have to submit for visa or do i have to submit other forms as well? moreover do i have to submit any additional form for my spouse and children?
> Thx.


Hi,

You first need to fill all the pages 17. Ensure that you do not include any non migrant dependents like parents in that application.
Just you,spouse and kids(if any).

Submit the application.

Then pay the fees aroind AUD6200 and then give it 24 hours.

you should see email from Immi.gov.au that you application received. then you can go to your immi account and start uploading documents for yourself, spouse and kids(if any).

Amit


----------



## kam82 (May 27, 2015)

Hi all ,

I submitted my Vic SS on Feb 13 under 261314 (software tester) for 190. Got no reply so far.

Any idea if my application has been put on hold till july, and can I expect a positive outcome after july.

I mean, if they wanted to reject it, they would have rejected it by now, since its almost over 15 weeks now.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

kam82 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I submitted my Vic SS on Feb 13 under 261314 (software tester) for 190. Got no reply so far.
> 
> ...


I do agree with you.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for 261311 on 13feb 2015 for NSW SS with 55+5 points but haven't received any invite.

has anyone got one?

Wll we be getting one.

Please let me know

thnx


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

armanvp said:


> @dsachdeva are the evidence being requested for the two companies for the nominated positions only (relevant for claiming points)?


Yes Amanvp, these are for the nominated positions only.


----------



## Albie12 (Mar 19, 2015)

dsachdeva said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I have been contacted by CO on 20-May-2015, and asked to submit following documents.
> Evidence of employment - Financial Evidence and further evidence of employment
> ...



Hi Sachdeva

I am sure you are close to receiving a grant. 
Can you please let know the following:

1. Which documents related to employment had you submitted before the CO contacted you for evidence of Employment? I understand that you have submitted all the documents mentioned by you after the CO contacted you. 
2. Have you been asked for evidence of Employment for all previous employers OR only once you are claiming points for?
3. Updated reference from HR - Are you referring to Employment declaration here?

Rgds.
Albie


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone got the Grant in recent weeks???


Looks 190 visa is on hold now and everyone has to queue for July.


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

subi said:


> Anyone got the Grant in recent weeks???
> 
> 
> Looks 190 visa is on hold now and everyone has to queue for July.


I think all of us need to wait till July 
I've not seen any grants for 190 since 10 May and most recent 189 grant was on 20 May


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

kb181185 said:


> I think all of us need to wait till July
> I've not seen any grants for 190 since 10 May and most recent 189 grant was on 20 May


I have a feeling we both will get our golden email on the same day as ures and mine lodgement date is on one day difference.

Keep posting bud...


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't understand why 189 is not capped while 190 is? Usually 190 is nominated by a state and thus 190 is much needed for that state. It explains why 190 belongs to priority group 3. Then why do they stop 190 before 189? Just my concerns.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

jaykaka said:


> I don't understand why 189 is not capped while 190 is? Usually 190 is nominated by a state and thus 190 is much needed for that state. It explains why 190 belongs to priority group 3. Then why do they stop 190 before 189? Just my concerns.


Both 189 & 190 are capped. For 2014-15 there are 128,550 places for skilled migrants, including employer sponsored, general skilled and business categories.
Of these, 38 per cent employer sponsored, 34 per cent skilled independent, 22 per cent state, territory and regional nominated and 6 per cent business.
So there is cap for both, that's the reason why there have been hardly any grants in the last couple of weeks.
Source : https://www.immi.gov.au/News/Pages/migration-programme-2014-15.aspx


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

Albie12 said:


> Hi Sachdeva
> 
> I am sure you are close to receiving a grant.
> Can you please let know the following:
> ...


Hi Albie

CO advised to send documents to support financial evidences related to my Experience which was approved by ACS and NSW State sponsorship, Accordingly I taken a fresh Letter from my HR Head about my work responsibilities and extracted Payslips for last 90 months, Bank Statement along with Form 16A (Tax Statement) for last 10 years.

Lets c, :fingerscrossed: I am OK if i get the Visa late this year, since i need to finish lots of pending tasks.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I got the email from CO stating my application has been assessed. But, my immi account home page states that assessment in progress. what does this mean?. Any chance for me to get Visa in july?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

feroza hudwani said:


> Thx Amit
> After uploading docs will they cal for medical? what will be other possible steps after docs uploading?
> Thx


hi,

After you upload documents, as u keep uploading it will keep saying in a column, as Received. For all the VISA applicants.

Now you should yourself start collecting PCC on your own, using the VISA application acknoledgement and Invoice receipt you got via email that you paid the fee.

Take these documents and get your PCC based on how you obtain PCC specific to your country.

Then back in your IMMI account, there is a button under each applicant, Get HEalth determination....

Then click on it and generate a HAPID and a Referral Letter and print it out.

Then on Immi website, refer to the clinics where you could take the eMedical and take with you the Referral letter printed out and passports. And the eMedical report wil be uploaded in a few days by your Clinic into Immi account.

Amit


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

spikersandhu said:


> homeme no contact from CO....... I am as eager to hear from them as you....... I think will have to wait till July......!


Yes bro...I too think of July now. Have you called them too ?


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Dsachdeva,

When you say approved by ACS, do you mean including work expereiences before your skilled met date?

Thanks!
Armanvp



dsachdeva said:


> Hi Albie
> 
> CO advised to send documents to support financial evidences related to my Experience which was approved by ACS and NSW State sponsorship, Accordingly I taken a fresh Letter from my HR Head about my work responsibilities and extracted Payslips for last 90 months, Bank Statement along with Form 16A (Tax Statement) for last 10 years.
> 
> Lets c, :fingerscrossed: I am OK if i get the Visa late this year, since i need to finish lots of pending tasks.


----------



## Albie12 (Mar 19, 2015)

dsachdeva said:


> Hi Albie
> 
> CO advised to send documents to support financial evidences related to my Experience which was approved by ACS and NSW State sponsorship, Accordingly I taken a fresh Letter from my HR Head about my work responsibilities and extracted Payslips for last 90 months, Bank Statement along with Form 16A (Tax Statement) for last 10 years.
> 
> Lets c, :fingerscrossed: I am OK if i get the Visa late this year, since i need to finish lots of pending tasks.


Hi Sachdeva

The documents requested seems to be a usual process of requesting any missing documents.

I too lodged the application in the last week of April for NSW. I reckon my grant will closely follow yours. 

Kindly keep us posted. Good luck.

Rgds,
Ablie.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Albie12 said:


> Hi Sachdeva
> 
> The documents requested seems to be a usual process of requesting any missing documents.
> 
> ...


Guys is there any minimum amount DIBP expects in our bank .


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Considering a 3 month notice period in Indian jobs and getting the visa grant in July, is it worth taking the risk of resigning in June? Or waiting till we get the visa makes sense.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

We have almost pulled through May another 32 days to kill before anxiety begins.


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Rednam said:


> Considering a 3 month notice period in Indian jobs and getting the visa grant in July, is it worth taking the risk of resigning in June? Or waiting till we get the visa makes sense.


I have the same question in my mind since last few days. But I am waiting for NSW nomination before I start my notice period.


----------



## Sandeep82 (May 23, 2015)

homeme said:


> Yes bro...I too think of July now. Have you called them too ?


Buddy u n me are having almost same time line i filed my visa application on 19/2/15, got CO allocated on 14 /04/14. Would like to hear from u regarding visa grant likewise i wd b texting u if process devlops


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

WAIT until your VISA is GRANTED, before you decide to quit your job.


AS no one is Guaranteed a VISA until they actually receive their VISA.




Rednam said:


> Considering a 3 month notice period in Indian jobs and getting the visa grant in July, is it worth taking the risk of resigning in June? Or waiting till we get the visa makes sense.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> WAIT until your VISA is GRANTED, before you decide to quit your job.
> 
> 
> AS no one is Guaranteed a VISA until they actually receive their VISA.


I do agree and it will be the mature decision for us.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

DIBP doesn't expect us to show any proof of Financial capacity before filing Visa Application.


BUT financial capacity has to be proved to FEW states while applying for their SS Nomination.




andrew64 said:


> Guys is there any minimum amount DIBP expects in our bank .


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

General question, for those already planning to put down papers. How have been able to plan in advance, I can't think of even booking the tickets before my visa arrives.
Have you guys already modified your resumes, updated Linkedin profile. Curious to know the planning process.


----------



## binu26 (Dec 13, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Both 189 & 190 are capped. For 2014-15 there are 128,550 places for skilled migrants, including employer sponsored, general skilled and business categories.
> Of these, 38 per cent employer sponsored, 34 per cent skilled independent, 22 per cent state, territory and regional nominated and 6 per cent business.
> So there is cap for both, that's the reason why there have been hardly any grants in the last couple of weeks.
> Source : https://www.immi.gov.au/News/Pages/migration-programme-2014-15.aspx


Hi Ramesh is 489 fs included in this as well as I can see state and regional nominated but not sponsored.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



dsachdeva said:


> Hi Albie
> 
> CO advised to send documents to support financial evidences related to my Experience which was approved by ACS and NSW State sponsorship, Accordingly I taken a fresh Letter from my HR Head about my work responsibilities and extracted Payslips for last 90 months, Bank Statement along with Form 16A (Tax Statement) for last 10 years.
> 
> Lets c, :fingerscrossed: I am OK if i get the Visa late this year, since i need to finish lots of pending tasks.


Hi,

Can you tell me, once CO will be allocated, the immacount will changed to application received to processing. I have uploaded every thing in front. I have not been contacted by CO yet, though I lodged my visa April.

There is no clue whether CO allocated or not from imm account.

Please help to short out this matter


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

How to access the 'In Process' Visa Application from SkillSelect or Immi Account.

I have just filled certain pages of the 'Visa Application Form (15/17)" then saved and Log Out because some of the information was required which was taking time.

Now how can I access that in process application? When I login again in Skillselect there is again a link "Apply Visa". If I click that will it take me to my previous incomplete application or start a new one. In case it starts New one. How can I retrieve and cancel the previous incomplete application?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

After you Click on "Apply Visa" link, It would take you to your previous incomplete application as you had saved it before exiting last time.






ILY said:


> How to access the 'In Process' Visa Application from SkillSelect or Immi Account.
> 
> I have just filled certain pages of the 'Visa Application Form (15/17)" then saved and Log Out because some of the information was required which was taking time.
> 
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten

I have one more Q about Form 80. There is one Question about Military Trainings.

We in Pakistan had a National Cadet Core (Compulsory by Government) training of 1 month in each year of College i.e 2 months in total.

Should we mention that training or not?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes indicate that as basic military training. In the description indicate that it was for 2 months in total.


Provided you have certificate from NCC to prove it.




ILY said:


> Thanks Jeeten
> 
> I have one more Q about Form 80. There is one Question about Military Trainings.
> 
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes indicate that as basic military training. In the description indicate that it was for 2 months in total.
> 
> 
> Provided you have certificate from NCC to prove it.


No there was no certificate given for this training to anyone. Now its is finished/stopped since 1998. So what to do?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Still mention this your Application.


IF CO asks for some evidence you may tell that it has been stopped since 1998 and no certificates were issued.

Also this information would be easily verifiable by other sources.




ILY said:


> No there was no certificate given for this training to anyone. Now its is finished/stopped since 1998. So what to do?


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

hi guys, 

any 190 grants lately? ...what a long wait.....


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Jeeten

In the Visa Application there is a Question, If any applicant lived in any country other than the usual country of residence of appplicant?

This requires 'period of stay' & 'address'.

My family use to live in Pakistan on & off basis between last 5 years. Should we need to mention each period of living in Pakistan with dates or just the last stay. Does that mean we have to cover all addresses since birth for each applicant. That is almost impossible to find exact address and period of living. How to deal with this Q. 

Sometimes the visa Q are so complicated to undertsand?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Still mention this your Application.
> 
> 
> IF CO asks for some evidence you may tell that it has been stopped since 1998 and no certificates were issued.
> ...



Thanks Jeeten

Do you think, that serving in military or police force would affect any visa application?

Is it part of Criteria for giving Visa or is it just a secuirty check related question?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should answer this as yes AND provide Pakistan/any other Country STAY details for your Family/yourself (_*Even if it is for 1 day do mention this*_).


REFER to the ENTRY and EXIT stamps on their PASSPORTS, should be pretty simple BUT exhaustive.





ILY said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> In the Visa Application there is a Question, If any applicant lived in any country other than the usual country of residence of appplicant?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm answering this from my personal experience and judgement.


THIS shouldn't affect your VISA application in a negative way. They are just profiling your application in terms of Security measures.


I have seen people from ISRAEL/AUSTRIA being given PR. IN their country they have compulsory military service for their Citizens. 



ILY said:


> Thanks Jeeten
> 
> Do you think, that serving in military or police force would affect any visa application?
> 
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You should answer this as yes AND provide Pakistan/any other Country STAY details for your Family/yourself (_*Even if it is for 1 day do mention this*_).
> 
> 
> REFER to the ENTRY and EXIT stamps on their PASSPORTS, should be pretty simple BUT exhaustive.


Unlike Form 80 Question where it requires only last 10 years addresses, this Question is open ended and not specifying any period. Then should we cover all addresses since our birth some of the addresses are no more there such as there was village when I born and now that is completely vanished or even replaced by a barren land. Should we cover whole life? How to deal with this Q?

Thanks for quick response.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

THIS wouldn't be the answer that you are expecting .


Cover ALL places since your birth.


FOR international TRAVEL mention it IF its even for 1 day. WHERE AS for domestic mention the address where you lived usually during your schooling/college/employment days.


*THIS is how I read this question, OTHERS may have different views.*



ILY said:


> Unlike Form 80 Question where it requires only last 10 years addresses, this Question is open ended and not specifying any period. Then should we cover all addresses since our birth some of the addresses are no more there such as there was village when I born and now that is completely vanished or even replaced by a barren land. Should we cover whole life? How to deal with this Q?
> 
> Thanks for quick response.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> THIS wouldn't be the answer that you are expecting .
> 
> 
> Cover ALL places since your birth.
> ...


My wife is a Non Migrating dependent, should I fill all information about her also? I am the only applicant of this visa at the moment.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No need to fill these details for your Wife as she is Non Migrating dependent.




ILY said:


> My wife is a Non Migrating dependent, should I fill all information about her also? I am the only applicant of this visa at the moment.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> No need to fill these details for your Wife as she is Non Migrating dependent.


Even I marked her as Non Migrating Dependent, the list of names under this Question shows both my and my wife name. Does it means the Question is for both members of the application.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

My Bad, IF its asking THEN include her details as well.





ILY said:


> Even I marked her as Non Migrating Dependent, the list of names under this Question shows both my and my wife name. Does it means the Question is for both members of the application.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> My Bad, IF its asking THEN include her details as well.


Thats what I said is really confusing. In the Form 80 it requires only 10 years period of addresses but here the Question is not specifying 10 years but says

If the applicant resided in any country other than usual country of applicant residence. My usual county of residence is UAE now since last 5 years in which my family was also with me on irregular basis.

Therefore, I feel it is Pakistan which i can refer to as other country so we need to just mention the residdence details of Pakistan but not the UAE. Correct me if I am wrong? Because all UAE related addresses are already asked in previous Questions as well as in Form 80.

What If I leave something blank as unknown for example some address or based on certain confusion I did not fill some section of visa application. How would that impact on visa decision. I am leaving it blank on the basis of lack of information or confusion. If the CO requires this blank info. He can ask me and I could explain that later. Your opinion required. Believe me all this information gathering is not easy.

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Provide residence details of Pakistan AND any other INTERNATIONAL country that you might have visited OTHER than UAE.


Answer the VISA application questions to the best of your knowledge and provide correct information INSTEAD of leaving IT BLANK.





ILY said:


> Thats what I said is really confusing. In the Form 80 it requires only 10 years period of addresses but here the Question is not specifying 10 years but says
> 
> If the applicant resided in any country other than usual country of applicant residence. My usual county of residence is UAE now since last 5 years in which my family was also with me on irregular basis.
> 
> ...


----------



## chamarajanaka (Oct 19, 2014)

There hasn't been many 190 VISA grants during the last few weeks.Any chance of getting the VISA this month (Last month of 2014/2015 financial year)?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Chances of VISA GRANT seems very bleak.


As people have received/are receiving DELAY emails due to VISA Cap for current FY.


ALL these applications would be MOST probably processed in July.




chamarajanaka said:


> There hasn't been many 190 VISA grants during the last few weeks.Any chance of getting the VISA this month (Last month of 2014/2015 financial year)?


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Chances of VISA GRANT seems very bleak.
> 
> 
> As people have received/are receiving DELAY emails due to VISA Cap for current FY.
> ...


What time u think in july Jiten??? 2nd week??

I applied on 26th MArch under 190 n was confirmed on 22nd April that they have received all the documents.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You never know WHEN.


BUT IF they proceed logically, THEN ALL applications should be queued as per Submission Date and then process ahead.




subi said:


> What time u think in july Jiten??? 2nd week??
> 
> I applied on 26th MArch under 190 n was confirmed on 22nd April that they have received all the documents.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Are 189 grants still in process or have they stopped that too.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

By what applicants are posting in this forum both 189 and 190 VISA grants have been stopped for now due to VISA Cap.


MOST probably ALL are getting DELAY emails.



Rednam said:


> Are 189 grants still in process or have they stopped that too.


----------



## Sheeja031 (Jun 4, 2015)

*190 NSW -Lodged 27 April 2015 and no reply yet*

Hello All ...I have applied for my PR under 190 NSW on 27 April 2015 and did not get any 
kind of correspondence from immigration till date ...Is this something to be worried ?Any advice on this is helpful ...Regards Sheeja


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

While we all know that we have to wait for another 25days for the visas to come, how are you planning to migrate.....when are you planning to move and what about accommodation for the first few weeks. Has anyone started getting in touch with consultancy, which are the good and safe areas to live in. Are you moving alone or with family? A lot of questions are very unclear still to me.

I have a friend who got his visa under 189 and is moving to Sydney on 9th June, a couple of things which they have done is
1. opened a NAB account and transferred funds.
2. Started searching people in the same domain/work profile on Linked in and connected. Infact one person has asked him to meet once he reaches sydney.
3. Spoke to housing agents from here, but they could hold on to a house for 2 or 3 days only.
4. Initially he has booked in Airbnb for a week till he finds a accommodation.

Please share how you all have planned yopur move,maybe someone could benefit out of it.


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi ,

are there any threads ongoing in this Subject ? Please share ..

regards
cms



Rednam said:


> While we all know that we have to wait for another 25days for the visas to come, how are you planning to migrate.....when are you planning to move and what about accommodation for the first few weeks. Has anyone started getting in touch with consultancy, which are the good and safe areas to live in. Are you moving alone or with family? A lot of questions are very unclear still to me.
> 
> I have a friend who got his visa under 189 and is moving to Sydney on 9th June, a couple of things which they have done is
> 1. opened a NAB account and transferred funds.
> ...


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> I got the email from CO stating my application has been assessed. But, my immi account home page states that assessment in progress. what does this mean?. Any chance for me to get Visa in july?


Hi

Did you get your Visa after getting the email from the CO ??

Rgds


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi,
I have submitted SA on 11th May 2015 and waiting for output. I am a mechanical Engineer and I have 55 points. 

For my SA,I missed to put details of 9 months work experience. When I submit the EOI, Can I put that experience or do I have to do separate assessment for this.

Cheers


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

cms said:


> Hi ,
> 
> are there any threads ongoing in this Subject ? Please share ..
> 
> ...


regarding when to get the visa...
i start to worry that ....there are lots of people remained on the queue from 2014/15....
so we wont be able to get our visa in july ...

say ...if there are 5000 people in front of us......we might need to wait for 6 months more ...starting from july 15...

what you do think people...could this be possible ? im very worried now..


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

ting2015 said:


> regarding when to get the visa...
> i start to worry that ....there are lots of people remained on the queue from 2014/15....
> so we wont be able to get our visa in july ...
> 
> ...


No need to worry as it won't help..

As per my assumptions, i guess, applicants who lodged in Jan-Apr will get the PR by July and May-Jun applicants by early-August.. Just an assumption, i might be wrong..

There is no way to know if there are 500 or 5000 applicants waiting for PR currently.. 

COs catch hi-speed as soon new quota kicks in.. So chill and hope for the best..

Best wishes for speedy grant..


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Finally we got contacted. Not by the CO but by an officer from the Embassy asking about Company I worked for, job profile, roles and responsibilities. Got bit confused with the dates - lack of focus on the call as I was out in the park playing with my kids. Hope everything goes well and he was satisfied with the reply. Any one else got a call from the Embassy. What do you believe the next steps gonna be?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

scorpio_79 said:


> Finally we got contacted. Not by the CO but by an officer from the Embassy asking about Company I worked for, job profile, roles and responsibilities. Got bit confused with the dates - lack of focus on the call as I was out in the park playing with my kids. Hope everything goes well and he was satisfied with the reply. Any one else got a call from the Embassy. What do you believe the next steps gonna be?


Dont worry. Yes I also got call but it was on my office land phone not personal phone.
Make sure they also call to your ex employer.
If something miss match that not be good for you if that was major.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi friends,

today i have checked my immi account just to cross check that whether my medicals have been uploaded or not???? I am still getting the "ATTACH" button there and when i am clicking on the "GET HEALTH DETAILS" i got the below mentioned message -

*A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter*

I hope its normal and nothing to worry about?? Also today i saw a new link just below the health button which says "*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"* and when i am clicking on this link it says, "*Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department."*.

Since i have already submitted form 80 and 1221 then why i am getting the same again??? Did anyone faced the same issue as well???


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

I just received my grant wooooohoooooooo so happyyyy. 190 QLD sponsorship. Applied on 29th January 2015


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Seva said:


> I just received my grant wooooohoooooooo so happyyyy. 190 QLD sponsorship. Applied on 29th January 2015


Congrats Seva. ..enjoy your day


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Seva said:


> I just received my grant wooooohoooooooo so happyyyy. 190 QLD sponsorship. Applied on 29th January 2015


Waaaooo!! Congratulations it's like rain in the desert.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Seva said:


> I just received my grant wooooohoooooooo so happyyyy. 190 QLD sponsorship. Applied on 29th January 2015


Congrats Seva , what is your job code .


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Seva said:


> I just received my grant wooooohoooooooo so happyyyy. 190 QLD sponsorship. Applied on 29th January 2015


Awesome news ! After a loong long time....Congrats !!

So they have started grants again for 190


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Seva said:


> I just received my grant wooooohoooooooo so happyyyy. 190 QLD sponsorship. Applied on 29th January 2015


Congrats buddy!!

Your grant showed that 190 doesn't have any ceiling......

All the best!!


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Guys,

How many of yall done with PCC and Medicals and waiting for the visa grant? I mean for NSW - 190?

I did my medicals on 03/06.2015. CO asked for some documents, provided that about a week ago.

Naveen


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

naveenoronha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How many of yall done with PCC and Medicals and waiting for the visa grant? I mean for NSW - 190?
> 
> ...


Thousands of 190 applicants waiting since january.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Seva said:


> I just received my grant wooooohoooooooo so happyyyy. 190 QLD sponsorship. Applied on 29th January 2015


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Congrats mate!!!


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Thousands of 190 applicants waiting since january.


You mean post medicals?


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

Seva said:


> I just received my grant wooooohoooooooo so happyyyy. 190 QLD sponsorship. Applied on 29th January 2015


congrats seva


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

ThanKs everbody


----------



## Sandeep82 (May 23, 2015)

Hi guys , today i got a call from a landline number , the lady on the call told me she is from australian immigration department , and she did 15 minutes of inquiries about my employment , nature of work , working hours , and other working details 

I am not able to get what that call was all about and does it has happened with any 1 here


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Sandeep82 said:


> Hi guys , today i got a call from a landline number , the lady on the call told me she is from australian immigration department , and she did 15 minutes of inquiries about my employment , nature of work , working hours , and other working details
> 
> I am not able to get what that call was all about and does it has happened with any 1 here


Was it an australian number or indian number?


----------



## Sandeep82 (May 23, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> Was it an australian number or indian number?


It was an delhi landline number


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Noting to worry.

This is routine verification process conducted by DIBP from Australian Consulate in Delhi.

Couple of my friends had also received verification calls. BUT not sure IF it happens in ALL cases or is based on some random sampling.





Sandeep82 said:


> Hi guys , today i got a call from a landline number , the lady on the call told me she is from australian immigration department , and she did 15 minutes of inquiries about my employment , nature of work , working hours , and other working details
> 
> I am not able to get what that call was all about and does it has happened with any 1 here


----------



## Sandeep82 (May 23, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Noting to worry.
> 
> This is routine verification process conducted by DIBP from Australian Consulate in Delhi.
> 
> Couple of my friends had also received verification calls. BUT not sure IF it happens in ALL cases or is based on some random sampling.


Thanks jeeten , for sharing the info , . Does it means may case is at final stage or its still gonaa tske time


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No one would know this .




Sandeep82 said:


> Thanks jeeten , for sharing the info , . Does it means may case is at final stage or its still gonaa tske time


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Sandeep82 said:


> Hi guys , today i got a call from a landline number , the lady on the call told me she is from australian immigration department , and she did 15 minutes of inquiries about my employment , nature of work , working hours , and other working details
> 
> I am not able to get what that call was all about and does it has happened with any 1 here


When did you lodged your visa?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Sandeep82 said:


> It was an delhi landline number


can you share that number ?


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Finally!!!!!!!!Got my grant today!YAYYYYYYY!!!!!
checked in website but waiting for letter from agent. 
Thanks for all the information/suggestions/recommendations
Cheers
Sateesh Karri


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

skarri1 said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!Got my grant today!YAYYYYYYY!!!!!
> checked in website but waiting for letter from agent.
> Thanks for all the information/suggestions/recommendations
> Cheers
> Sateesh Karri


Congratulations!
Could you pls share your timeline 
Here I am getting frustrated for my one.


----------



## saty (May 18, 2015)

Hi All,

Got my grant (ACT) today for Job code : 261111 (Business Analyst).. so relieved.

Applied on 11th Feb. All documents front loaded.. 
Verification from Australian High Commission on 9th June. 
Grant : 15th June.

1st and only delay mail on 31st march.


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

skarri1 said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!Got my grant today!YAYYYYYYY!!!!!
> checked in website but waiting for letter from agent.
> Thanks for all the information/suggestions/recommendations
> Cheers
> Sateesh Karri


Congratins! Hi was your grant for NSW? Could you tell me what was the time gap between doing completing your PCC and Medicals and the verification call?


----------



## saty (May 18, 2015)

Sandeep82 said:


> Hi guys , today i got a call from a landline number , the lady on the call told me she is from australian immigration department , and she did 15 minutes of inquiries about my employment , nature of work , working hours , and other working details
> 
> I am not able to get what that call was all about and does it has happened with any 1 here


I got a similar verification call on 9th June.. and got my grant today.. 15th june.. so dont worry.. if everything is fine.. you might get your grant soon.. 

Good Luck..


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Grant Received*

I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I think they are starting to issue grants now. I hope all of you would get your grants this week. Good luck guys


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Sandeep..
Are you using an agent or you did everything by your own?




Sandeep82 said:


> Hi guys , today i got a call from a landline number , the lady on the call told me she is from australian immigration department , and she did 15 minutes of inquiries about my employment , nature of work , working hours , and other working details
> 
> I am not able to get what that call was all about and does it has happened with any 1 here


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

kb181185 said:


> I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I think they are starting to issue grants now. I hope all of you would get your grants this week. Good luck guys


Thats great congrats! Did you have a verification call?


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Felicitations....!!!!
Pack your bags and jet set goooo.....👍🏻



kb181185 said:


> I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I think they are starting to issue grants now. I hope all of you would get your grants this week. Good luck guys


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

kb181185 said:


> I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I think they are starting to issue grants now. I hope all of you would get your grants this week. Good luck guys


Congratulations...Kb..and all the very best!!!


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

saty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant (ACT) today for Job code : 261111 (Business Analyst).. so relieved.
> 
> ...


Congratulations saty..and all the very Best...

Good start to the week guys...Guess the quota isn't fully exhausted yet:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

skarri1 said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!Got my grant today!YAYYYYYYY!!!!!
> checked in website but waiting for letter from agent.
> Thanks for all the information/suggestions/recommendations
> Cheers
> Sateesh Karri


Congrats sateesh....What does the status on the website show?


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

saty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant (ACT) today for Job code : 261111 (Business Analyst).. so relieved.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

kb181185 said:


> I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I think they are starting to issue grants now. I hope all of you would get your grants this week. Good luck guys


Congratulations


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi ,

I applied for 190 Visa on May 12th with 60 points though I had 6.5 in writing.
My code is 261313 - Software Engineer.
I could not apply for 189 as I had only 55.
So I filed 190 for Victoria.

I got a reply on June 12th that I did not meet the English test requirement and that my visa got rejected.

Any thoughts on the same?
Are there anyone who had faced this before in recent times?
I have given IELTS once again , awaiting results.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

saty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant (ACT) today for Job code : 261111 (Business Analyst).. so relieved.
> 
> ...



Jan 30 2015 (ACT)
Medicals feb 5
PCC USA March 24
Case officer march 19
Delay email April 9
Grant June 15


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



saty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant (ACT) today for Job code : 261111 (Business Analyst).. so relieved.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congratulation for visa, kindly let me know what is verification call? As I am working overseas, I may go for vacation to my mother country for couple of weeks?

Is it necessary to inform them, as they are calling for verification? 

And what they are asking during verification?

Most of my friends apply for visa, but never heard about verification call from them?


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

Rennie said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied for 190 Visa on May 12th with 60 points though I had 6.5 in writing.
> My code is 261313 - Software Engineer.
> ...


From what I know one of the requirement for Victoria State sponsorship is to get 7 in IELTS. I suggest you give IELTS or any other equivalent exam to get the requisite points and apply for the 189 itself.


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

@rednamit changed from processing to granted and separate line stating letter created n link to grant letter
Will try to send you the screenshot


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

jimblrtoaus said:


> From what I know one of the requirement for Victoria State sponsorship is to get 7 in IELTS. I suggest you give IELTS or any other equivalent exam to get the requisite points and apply for the 189 itself.


How about for NSW state sponsorship, do they require 7 for structural engineer?i only got minimum of 6 on all areas.


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

cocomart said:


> How about for NSW state sponsorship, do they require 7 for structural engineer?i only got minimum of 6 on all areas.


The requirement for NSW says Same as DBIP. I am not too sure about this. you need to check the website for NSW. I had applied to Melbourne (got rejected) so I know that they ask for 7 points in IELTS


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




kb181185 said:


> I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I think they are starting to issue grants now. I hope all of you would get your grants this week. Good luck guys


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

Just wondering if all those got granted receive 1.) verification call 2.)delay mail?
and the timing of receiving them

Thank you.

I have received none of them still...being impatient now...


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

ting2015 said:


> Just wondering if all those got granted receive 1.) verification call 2.)delay mail?
> and the timing of receiving them
> 
> Thank you.
> ...



Same Situation is here.


----------



## Sandeep82 (May 23, 2015)

Rednam said:


> When did you lodged your visa?


I lodged my visa on 19 th of feb 2015 , got CO allocated on 14 april , . Co asked for some documents and i did submitted that after a week


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Guyssssss I have some amazing news. NSW nomination received and DIBP invitation received along with it.....!!!!!!!:second::second:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*








janidhimant said:


> Guyssssss I have some amazing news. NSW nomination received and DIBP invitation received along with it.....!!!!!!!:second::second:


----------



## jmy (Apr 22, 2015)

Sandeep82 said:


> Hi guys , today i got a call from a landline number , the lady on the call told me she is from australian immigration department , and she did 15 minutes of inquiries about my employment , nature of work , working hours , and other working details
> 
> I am not able to get what that call was all about and does it has happened with any 1 here


Hello Sandeep 

This is Jimmy from Delhi. I have seen your post and came to know that you are applying for 190 and CO has been assigned to your case and you also received verification call from Australian embassy. Does your employer also receive call from them ? 

Dear I have also filed visa application and my CO has asked for some additional documents. I am also afraid that I will get the employment verification call from embassy. Could you please discuss in detail the working details related question that have asked you. It would be great if you help by replying. 

Thanx


----------



## jmy (Apr 22, 2015)

Sandeep82 said:


> Hi guys , today i got a call from a landline number , the lady on the call told me she is from australian immigration department , and she did 15 minutes of inquiries about my employment , nature of work , working hours , and other working details
> 
> I am not able to get what that call was all about and does it has happened with any 1 here


Congratulation friends for getting visa grant. 

Hello Sandeep and other forum members. 
Please share your experience as I have seen certain members who have received verification call from Australian embassy. Does your employer also receive call from them ? 

Dear I have also filed visa application and my CO has asked for some additional documents. I am also afraid that I will get the employment verification call from embassy. Could you please discuss in detail the working details related question that have asked you. It would be great if you help by replying. 

Thanx


----------



## saty (May 18, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulation for visa, kindly let me know what is verification call? As I am working overseas, I may go for vacation to my mother country for couple of weeks?
> 
> ...


Not sure if everyone gets the verification call.. I did get one though..

Somebody from Australian High Commission / Embassy will call you and verify your educational qualifications, employment history, your current job description / designation and your other personals like date of birth, address, etc.. They called me on my cell number (I had provided my cell number as the contact number).. so if you are planning to travel.. I suggest you provide them your cell number as contact number.


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

kb181185 said:


> I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I think they are starting to issue grants now. I hope all of you would get your grants this week. Good luck guys


I have a similar timeline as well. Hope I will be getting it soon..:juggle::juggle:

__________________
Onshore | Accountant 60+5(SS) | IELTS: 7 | EOI: 21 Mar 2015 | NSW SS: 26 Mar | PR Applied: 26 Mar | CO: 22 Apr (PCC Australia) | Request completed: 22 Apr | Delay Email: 8 May | Grant: *****


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

congrats to all those who got there grants


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

The countdown has begun and its 13 days to go for July....its getting tough now. Had prepared myself that nothing will come before July and few grants in-between has raised an exception. The first thing in the morning as soon as we wake up our eyes first pops to the phone to check mails...Its a crazy phase.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

I am not being negative but don't get too excited. I know the disappointment I've had so far, so advising others take it easy.
You never know what DIBP does, not sure if they would process all files from 2014-15 and then proceed to 2015-16 or do them in parallel. There may be delay in July as well, hang in there.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> I am not being negative but don't get too excited. I know the disappointment I've had so far, so advising others take it easy.
> You never know what DIBP does, not sure if they would process all files from 2014-15 and then proceed to 2015-16 or do them in parallel. There may be delay in July as well, hang in there.


Sorry to ask you what disappointment? I know knowing DIBP anything can happen.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Rednam said:


> Sorry to ask you what disappointment? I know knowing DIBP anything can happen.


100 days and waiting and it's confirmed I may not be getting a grant in July as well. The DIBP lady told me a decision on your application may not be made "anytime soon".


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> 100 days and waiting and it's confirmed I may not be getting a grant in July as well. The DIBP lady told me a decision on your application may not be made "anytime soon".


Sorry to hear that,Whats the reason? Have they said something are some documents pending?


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> 100 days and waiting and it's confirmed I may not be getting a grant in July as well. The DIBP lady told me a decision on your application may not be made "anytime soon".


Sorry to hear that ....whats the reason?
What DIBP has told you?


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi All

I also lodged 190 VISA on 11-June, done with PCC and medicals, waiting for grant


----------



## Sheeja031 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Alena ...Did you submit Form80?If not please do ,I also submitted everything and thought will get the grant but 2 days back case officer asked to submit Form 80 and now I have submitted that .Waiting again


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sheeja031 said:


> Hi Alena ...Did you submit Form80?If not please do ,I also submitted everything and thought will get the grant but 2 days back case officer asked to submit Form 80 and now I have submitted that .Waiting again


Hi Sheeja , may i know when did you lodge your Visa , normally i think CO asks form 80 when we travel lot of countries


----------



## Sheeja031 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Andrew ...I got invitation from NSW on 27 April and applied on the same day ...Got nominated and EOI invitation on 15May and submitted all documents on the same day ...Case officer allocated on 16 June Team 6 Adelaide and she asked for Form 80 as the only pending document for me ...I did upload it on 16 June itself and now waiting ...I am quite not sure when she will check again


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

hI , 

MAY I KNOW WHICH OCCUPATION THAT YOU APPLIED FOR ? 

RU ONSHORE OR OFFSHORE ? 

THERE IS NO HARM IN CALLING THE DEPARTMENT AND INFORMING THAT YOU HAVE SENT THE DOCUMENT . 

MY TIMELINE:
261311 

VISA : 13/05/15 INCLUDING ALL DOCS EXCEPT FORM 80 .
CO : WAITING 
VISA: WAITING


----------



## Sheeja031 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Gvishal*

Hello Gvishal , 

I am onshore and on a bridging visa now .My oocupation code is ANZSCO 221111-Accountant(General).When CO requests for information , your immi account status changes to awaiting information or documents ...once you have submitted the requested documents , there is an option to notify the department ...So basically I have notified the department ...My immi account status has changed to "application in progress"...I don't know now when she will check again ..so waiting patiently .


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi

I have 65 points in 190 including SS. Can I submit 190 for NSW?
After submitting should I submit a separate EOI to NSW?
I have a competent score in IELTS so mine got rejected when I applied for Victoria.
I have positive ACS under 261313 with 8 yrs of experience.
Kindly let me know the procedure and how to go about for NSW.
Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

Rennie said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 65 points in 190 including SS. Can I submit 190 for NSW?
> After submitting should I submit a separate EOI to NSW?
> ...



Hi rennie , 

The first part is to submit an EOI for the occupation by selecting the NSW state in the application. 

You will then receive a request from NSW to apply for state nomination . you need to pay some money and fill the form and submit. 

NSW will then send you the approval ( about 12 weeks ) . With the approval you will have link to apply for 190 visa . 

I hope this helps


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW SS Process!*


AFTER submitting your EOI for 190 - NSW, you may receive an Invite from NSW to apply for NSW SS Nomination based on NSW SS Criteria. This is based on the claims made by you in your EOI.



> Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.
> 
> WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.
> 
> INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.



*Skilled nominated migration (190) | Key steps for candidates*





Rennie said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 65 points in 190 including SS. Can I submit 190 for NSW?
> After submitting should I submit a separate EOI to NSW?
> ...


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I also lodged 190 VISA on 11-June, done with PCC and medicals, waiting for grant


Congratulations and your waiting period starts from 11th June. Hope you will get Quick positive reply with the flow of Grants in next couple of months. Wish you Best luck.


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

How much time does it take to complete PCC procedure in India? 




Alena123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I also lodged 190 VISA on 11-June, done with PCC and medicals, waiting for grant


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> How much time does it take to complete PCC procedure in India?


Mr. Dhimant Jani,

It depends on Region. In some region PSK gives PCC on the Same day whereas In some region It takes around 21-25 Days. 

In Gujarat It Takes around 20 Days. 

If you have latest passport not old more than six months and your Police verification is done so you can get PCC on the same Day.

PCC is not mandatory to file in advance. You can upload after few days or On the request of CO


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> How much time does it take to complete PCC procedure in India?


PCC time line is based on appointment you get from PSK, usually 7 days from the appointment from PSK


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

varundev said:


> Congratulations and your waiting period starts from 11th June. Hope you will get Quick positive reply with the flow of Grants in next couple of months. Wish you Best luck.


Thanks


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi people,

I know many of us have applied for a visa since Feb 15 and are still waiting for the grant......for me its been more than a month now and i have started getting impatient to see my grant  and believe me this waiting time really kills..........

Also much of the negativity comes during this time, How you guys are coping with this waiting time??

Hope we all get the grant soon!!


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

I lodged my 190 visa file on 12 may 2015. Co assigned 11 June and ask for PCC and medical. After this verification call. I have question what they ask to me and my employer. Phone call time. My employer ask me that is there any pattern for verification I m worry about inquiry call. So give more and more information. Senior help me


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> I lodged my 190 visa file on 12 may 2015. Co assigned 11 June and ask for PCC and medical. After this verification call. I have question what they ask to me and my employer. Phone call time. My employer ask me that is there any pattern for verification I m worry about inquiry call. So give more and more information. Senior help me


Hi buddy , Does CO mentioned you to how many years PCC you would be required and how many weeks he will be giving you to upload all these documents . Thanks in advance.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

No in PCC co does not mention it but she give me 28 days for uploading document


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> No in PCC co does not mention it but she give me 28 days for uploading document


that's cool man you got CO allocated with in 30 days , are you a On-shore applicant . 
did she request form 80 along with PCC or did you upload upfront .


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> No in PCC co does not mention it but she give me 28 days for uploading document


O Bapu,

You need to Upload your PCC and Medical In this Time frame. If you are not able to submit in time so you need to prove that you did genuine effort.

Hope you did all. PCC takes bit long time in Gujarat Region so please be prepare for that, You have to take appointment and go through the PSK procedure., Your Nearest place is Ahmedabad where you will get appointment after minimum 10 days

If you have new passport and your police verification is done so you can get PCC quickly


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I know many of us have applied for a visa since Feb 15 and are still waiting for the grant......for me its been more than a month now and i have started getting impatient to see my grant  and believe me this waiting time really kills..........
> 
> ...


Hi, have submitted by PCC and Medicals as of 4th of June, havent heard from the CO after that. I guess it might take time, I dont really think there is much to be worried about. We just need to be patient for the eventual outcome.


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

I got a message from CO that the decision on my application would be made in early July. So I think we would start getting responses from DIBP from 1st July onwards. Till that time, just chill


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

rajababu said:


> I got a message from CO that the decision on my application would be made in early July. So I think we would start getting responses from DIBP from 1st July onwards. Till that time, just chill


cool buddy , did you email or call them .


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> cool buddy , did you email or call them .


Yes, I mailed them to inquire about the progress.


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

I mailed them last month but they said they did not know the timeframe for finalisation of my application. Propably people who fulfilled required documents earlier would get grants more quickly.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Please update NSW nomination list so that future trends can be understand and we can help each other

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...bv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=610498803


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

I have submitted my application on May 15th for 190 visa NSW and CO was allocated on 17th June and requested for medicals. I have done the medicals yesterday that is on 21st June. When should I drop a mail to CO to inform the CO that my medicals were done. Can I straight away drop the CO mail now or wait until the medicals get reflected in the IMMIACCOUNT.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have submitted my application on May 15th for 190 visa NSW and CO was allocated on 17th June and requested for medicals. I have done the medicals yesterday that is on 21st June. When should I drop a mail to CO to inform the CO that my medicals were done. Can I straight away drop the CO mail now or wait until the medicals get reflected in the IMMIACCOUNT.


Medical will automatically will be updated by panel clinic and you can see the status changed to medical clearance provided .
May I know your job code bro


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hey friends,

Today a strange thing has happened with my immi account - Till yesterday under my name and my spouse's name "Health evidence of" was showing as *Recommended*.....but today it got changed to *received* on its own.

Prior to this i have been provided with the health clearance and no action required. I just wanted to know that did this thing happened with anyone of you as well???


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



Sameer1626 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Today a strange thing has happened with my immi account - Till yesterday under my name and my spouse's name "Health evidence of" was showing as *Recommended*.....but today it got changed to *received* on its own.
> 
> Prior to this i have been provided with the health clearance and no action required. I just wanted to know that did this thing happened with anyone of you as well???


Hi,
Same thing happen to me two or three weeks after medical. I thought, CO started to assess my application. 
I have front loaded everything, but there is no any clue in Imm account to find out whether CO allocated or not for my case except this changed.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> Same thing happen to me two or three weeks after medical. I thought, CO started to assess my application.
> I have front loaded everything, but there is no any clue in Imm account to find out whether CO allocated or not for my case except this changed.


HI mate,

Sometime i feel that i have done a mistake by front loading all the docs as its really frustrating that we are not able to know whether the CO has been allocated or not???

any inputs on this would be highly appreciable.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



Sameer1626 said:


> HI mate,
> 
> Sometime i feel that i have done a mistake by front loading all the docs as its really frustrating that we are not able to know whether the CO has been allocated or not???
> 
> any inputs on this would be highly appreciable.


Hi,

Please find the attached link, you will be able to see whether you application has been allocated for processing based on the dates given. 

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please find the attached link, you will be able to see whether you application has been allocated for processing based on the dates given.
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


Hi mate,

I already checked that and it was last updated on 5 june 15, so its obsolete as of now.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



Sameer1626 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I already checked that and it was last updated on 5 june 15, so its obsolete as of now.


Hi,

Most of my friends have been contacted by CO exactly one month time for CO (for medical), you can get some idea from that. CO will be allocated for your one exactly one month. You can confirm it by first week of July, as they will update this web site each month.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please find the attached link, you will be able to see whether you application has been allocated for processing based on the dates given.
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


Based on this link and time line , do i fall under priority 3 .


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dear All,

Submitted all documents. The last one was medicals and hospital also confirmed saying they have uploaded all medicals document 8 days back. Any idea when a CO will be assigned ? 

Or usually how long it takes to grant a visa after this stage ?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

kris299 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Submitted all documents. The last one was medicals and hospital also confirmed saying they have uploaded all medicals document 8 days back. Any idea when a CO will be assigned ?
> 
> Or usually how long it takes to grant a visa after this stage ?


The most interesting stage has now begun, the "wait stage". The approximations in the last couple of months have gone for a toss, so just hang in there and wait for July.


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm... U are right... the most important point has arrived. The climax stage. U want and wish everything to go well. (All thou u have submitted all required docs) but still u are "Nervous" to know ...whats next !! Fingers Crossed Mate !!!


----------



## eclat86 (Jun 22, 2015)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi &#55357;&#56907; everybody,

If you face the same condition, just share your views.

I am new to this forum.

I lodged my visa on 7th April 2015 under 489 visa category for South Australia.
I Submited PCC and form 80 on 17th April 2015
Medicals uploaded via hospital on 19th Aprill 2015
Got a delay email &#55357;&#56551; on 11th May 2015

I didn't get any email &#55357;&#56551; about allocation of a case officer &#55357;&#56430; how do you know that?
I lodged my visa through an agent and he didn't tell me about any case officer &#55357;&#56430; allocation


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

rajababu said:


> I got a message from CO that the decision on my application would be made in early July. So I think we would start getting responses from DIBP from 1st July onwards. Till that time, just chill


hi rajababu

I sent them an email two days ago but i only received the automatic response, does it take to long for them to respond ?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

shamtah said:


> hi rajababu
> 
> I sent them an email two days ago but i only received the automatic response, does it take to long for them to respond ?


Yes. On my case a month since my last email. And the email i got them is a delay mail.


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi ....

I hope every one is doing good . Well I have applied fir nsw state sponsorship 190 subclass.. after getting inviation.. have submitted the fee and all the documents ... so can any one tell me how long it will take for the approval and what will be the next step ? 

Waiting for ur regards...


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

It took 5-6 working days in my case.



shamtah said:


> hi rajababu
> 
> I sent them an email two days ago but i only received the automatic response, does it take to long for them to respond ?


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Rajababu,

May I know which date you submitted all required documents including PCC and Medical? I am not sure if DIBP finalizs visa applications based on the date of visa application lodging or based on the date of fulfilling all required documents.

Thanks.


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

rajababu said:


> It took 5-6 working days in my case.


thank you. i hope we all will hear good news soon


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

rajababu said:


> It took 5-6 working days in my case.


thank you


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

Need help guys!

I called up DIBP today. The only thing delaying the decision on my application is that CO isn't satisfied with the dependency documents that I have submitted for my mother. I am the only child and don't have my father anymore. I had submitted

Joint account statement 
Death certificate for my father
Affadevit from me and her
Address proof (passport, car insurance copies)
My birth certificate

I don't know what else to submit. They also said that the decision will be any day now and if I manage to submit more docs they might consider them. When I asked the CO said he couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

try giving ration card copy, mom birth cert or school leaving cert, ielts results or vac letter, 47A form. Maybe that can improve your chances.


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

All what you have mentioned have been submitted already except the ration card (I don't have one)


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you have any siblings and are they living also in India?


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

Nope. Single parent single child!


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

bhupinder sekhon said:


> Hi ....
> 
> I hope every one is doing good . Well I have applied fir nsw state sponsorship 190 subclass.. after getting inviation.. have submitted the fee and all the documents ... so can any one tell me how long it will take for the approval and what will be the next step ?
> 
> Waiting for ur regards...


Hi Sekhon,

After submitting the Visa Application, it will take 2-4 months for decision if everything is complete. If Case Officer need more documents then he will request.


Please refer to my timeline for clarity.

Please share your timeline.


All the Best...


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

neodone said:


> All what you have mentioned have been submitted already except the ration card (I don't have one)


When you applied


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

neodone said:


> Nope. Single parent single child!


Can you share the number you called?


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

+61731367000 applied Feb 2


----------



## Life is a Beach ! (Jun 25, 2015)

neodone said:


> Need help guys!
> 
> I called up DIBP today. The only thing delaying the decision on my application is that CO isn't satisfied with the dependency documents that I have submitted for my mother. I am the only child and don't have my father anymore. I had submitted
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I will suggest submitting more docs ASAP before CO takes a call in your case..

I will recommend : 
- Your Mother's Passport (showing same address as in yours) -the older, the better.
- PAN card or AADHAR card (both your's and mother's showing common address)
- Any Utlility bills in her name for your current address (Electricity, Telephone, Mobile or Cooking Gas bill)
- Any Insurance or Mediclaim that you have been paying on her behaLF (This one shows the strongest tie) -the older, the better.

Hope it helps !


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

- Your Mother's Passport - submitted 
- PAN card or AADHAR card (PAN doesn't have an address Aadhar is recent)
- Any Utlility bills in her name for your current address (Electricity, Telephone, Mobile or Cooking Gas bill) - phone bill given
- Any Insurance or Mediclaim that you have been paying on her behaLF (This one shows the strongest tie) -the older, the better - thank you for this one!


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi guys, I have a question.

I submitted my EOI on the 12th of June, and I just received an invitation from DIBP. At the time of my EOI application, I have 2 and a 11.5 months of work experience, which gives me 5 points in the system. However, my work experience will turn 3 years tomorrow, that gives me another 5 points. I don't need an extra 5 points, but will the authority assess the points that I claimed in EOI or in application? 

Another thing is, i need to move out before the end of july and I haven't found a new place to live yet, I'm using my current address in my EOI and if I submitted my application with my current address , can I just email/fill in a form to them about my new address?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

I found priority processing times on DIBP website, after they reopen fresh quota for grants or grants even during capping also.

Which shows in following order for GSM subclass, Minister gives priority for grants as follows in his own discretion:

1) RSMS
2) ENS
3) 190 nominations only for those occupations which are in schedule 1 as well as have nominations from state/territory. Might be the reason for few 190 grants in the past week for.
4) 190 State nominations- No capping
5) 189 independent- Has a cap

As this also shows that 190 has nothing to do with capping only 189 does. Still they slow down 190 grants at snail pace due to ministerial discretion as shown by previous delay mails and CO contacts to forum members at least for this financial year.

In july they shall continue to process applications irrespective of the lodgement date. Like if someone as lodged in Feb'15 will go on file processing along with those who lodged their application as late as in June' 15 as they are to maintain the quality of the Visa application processing and keeping the process in the framed timelines. So, there will be no extra queuing for late lodgement.

This is my deduction after the latest DIBP site visit. It may differ with others.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Now your points change is irrelevant as you have already received your VISA invite form DIBP.

Just ensure THAT in your VISA application you have to input your Current details (New relevant details IF any).



*REGARDING change of address refer to following web-links:*


*How can I update my address or passport details?*


*Change of Circumstances | Change of address*




cezanne90 said:


> Hi guys, I have a question.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on the 12th of June, and I just received an invitation from DIBP. At the time of my EOI application, I have 2 and a 11.5 months of work experience, which gives me 5 points in the system. However, my work experience will turn 3 years tomorrow, that gives me another 5 points. I don't need an extra 5 points, but will the authority assess the points that I claimed in EOI or in application?
> 
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

homeme said:


> I found priority processing times on DIBP website, after they reopen fresh quota for grants or grants even during capping also.
> 
> Which shows in following order for GSM subclass, Minister gives priority for grants as follows in his own discretion:
> 
> ...


Hi

I hope DIBP continues with the fresh 190 grants in July and onwards because this waiting period whether waiting for Co to be assigned or final result. Is absolute killing..huh.

Amit


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

"This limit, or cap, applies only for the Migration Programme year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, no further visas will be granted in that visa class in the programme year. Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new programme year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available." (From dibp)

http://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/21managing.htm


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

We called DIBP today morning and a lady took the call and said that they will process applications after 5th July....So another days to go before the grants start.


----------



## Lovely Smile (Aug 9, 2014)

Rednam said:


> We called DIBP today morning and a lady took the call and said that they will process applications after 5th July....So another days to go before the grants start.


Waiting and waiting... I'm fed up with it already :'(


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Rednam said:


> We called DIBP today morning and a lady took the call and said that they will process applications after 5th July....So another days to go before the grants start.


Obviosly DIBP will be occupied with loads of internal matters as it is beginning of their new financial year. There must be several changes/modifications to be taken care of.. 

I am sure they won't start releasing PR grants before 6th July..

But there are high hopes for some grants to come in last 2 days of this financial year.. They can't waste remaining PRs with so many of us desperately waiting 

best wishes for speedy grant to all of us


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

*Employment Check*

Dear All,

This is to kindly inform you that two guys from VISA office (one foreigner and one Indian) had visited my previous employer and verified the employment details.

I had applied on 15th March 2015 for 190 visa.
Hoping for the best and at the earliest

Regards
Shramik


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

What occupation?


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

Insurance Broker


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

shramik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to kindly inform you that two guys from VISA office (one foreigner and one Indian) had visited my previous employer and verified the employment details.
> 
> ...


how many points your claiming for work .


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

shramik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is to kindly inform you that two guys from VISA office (one foreigner and one Indian) had visited my previous employer and verified the employment details.
> 
> ...


Shramik did u receive any call before spot verification. Which is your country. Because I m also waiting for inquiry call medical done. What kind of job documents u submitted. How often physical verification happen.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

*Urgent help required*

Hi,

i got some doubts related to visa application would request you to please help me with that......

*EOI (Skill select)* : Under employment details i have mentioned the dates which Vetassess assessed as relevant i.e* Nov 2010 - Aug 2014* and for the question "Is applicant currently employed in this position " i have answered *NO*
*EOI (with State)* : Under employment i have mentioned the dates as *19/07/2010 - 11/04/2015 *(11/04/2015 is the date when i lodged an EOI and 19/07/2010 is the date when i commenced this job).
*EOI (with State)* : For my spouse i have mentioned his position as *Financial institution branch manager
VISA APPLICATION* : Under employment i have stated as *19/07/2010 - 11/04/2015* (this is the same tenure which i have shown under EOI WITH STATE) "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" for this i have answered *NO*
*VISA APPLICATION* : Also for my spouse i have shown the experience as *self employed* and *forgot to mention* his profile as *Financial Institution Branch Manager.* (The same i did in Form 80 & 1221)

Now my question is 

In the first point i have answered NO for the second part of the question whereas in the EOI with state i have shown the employment in the same company till the date of my EOI lodgment. *IS IT CONTRADICTING THE EOI DATES WITH STATE AND SKILLSELECT??*

In the Fourth point i have answered NO for the second part of the question. *NOW DO I HAVE TO SELECT THAT AS YES OR WHAT??? (Please note hat i haven't claimed any points for my work exp)*

In the Fifth point i forgot to mention my spouse's employment details *SHOULD I LET MY CO KNOW THAT I FORGOT TO MENTION MY SPOUSE'S EMPLOYMENT DETAILS AND CORRECT THE SAME??*

Dear friend,.......please help me with this as i am not sure whether i have really messed up with my visa application or what?? I hope it shouldn't be a problem as i am not claiming any points for my spouse or for my work experience (though i am not sure). I just hope that if this could be corrected or sorted out. 

Till now my application is not yet freezed and i am not sure whether the CO have been assigned or not as i haven't been contacted by the CO yet. Though many of the other people who lodged close to my dates have been contacted by the CO for meds and PCC (i have front loaded the docs). I am waiting for your valuable inputs and if something can be done i'll do it before July comes.

PLEASE HELP ME!!


----------



## faizanf (Jun 26, 2015)

I think you should wait for CO then update them accordingly..


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re*



andrew64 said:


> how many points your claiming for work .


VETTASSES approved only 3 years experience as relevant to my occupation though I had more than 10 years.They had visited the company where I worked for 2 years out of 3.


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Shramik did u receive any call before spot verification. Which is your country. Because I m also waiting for inquiry call medical done. What kind of job documents u submitted. How often physical verification happen.


I had not received any call and it was a surprise check. They brought the copies of all documents which were submitted and enquired whether they were given by the company and were genuine.I dont have an idea about how often they do it but I heard this for the first time.

Regards
Shramik 
India


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

*hi sharamik*

well its all upto them . we can not do any thing with this. even regarding me no enquiry was done. as i provided maximum proofs related to my job . 


shramik said:


> VETTASSES approved only 3 years experience as relevant to my occupation though I had more than 10 years.They had visited the company where I worked for 2 years out of 3.


----------



## faizanf (Jun 26, 2015)

I have applied for 190 on Feb 20 and done with medical and other co requirements on mar 20 and waiting since then.. Just want to ask when budget/quota will be announced for 15-16?


----------



## Steven75 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Grant Days Ahead*

3 days to go !!!!!!


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ughh! I just realized in my EOI I swapped my family name and given name =-=''
Can I just correct it in my visa application and ignore it? or should I inform the authority that I had my family name and given name the other way round in my EOI?


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Also, in the Employment nominated section,
it's asking if the applicant has been employed in Australia before visa is lodged.
When I lodge my EOI, I only have 2 years work experience, but I just have my 3rd year anniversary working in Australia, so when I'm lodging visa application, should I put "3 years in the past 10 years?" or "1 years in the past 10 years"?


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

OK so, they refused visa for my mother. I had shown her as a dependant in my 190 application. Here's a list of documents I had submitted:

1. Passport copy (same address as mine)
2. Joint account statement
3. Copies of 3 years' car insurance in the name of my mother (same address)
4. Declarations made by my mother and me stating that I am her only child and that she is financially dependent on me
5. Copies of my birth certificate and my father's death certificate
6. A doctor's receipt paid by me

The CO said he was satisfied that she has been living with me but is not satisfied about her financial dependence on me! I still have to get my 190 grant but my questions are:

1. What are my options now? Can I challenge the decision through an immigration lawyer?

2. I obviously cannot afford the fee of the contributory parent 173 visa - a whopping $57,000! and for that I have to live in Oz for 2 years before I apply

3. Is it better if I apply for a long stay tourist visa after I move to Oz or should I apply before moving?


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

faizanf said:


> I have applied for 190 on Feb 20 and done with medical and other co requirements on mar 20 and waiting since then.. Just want to ask when budget/quota will be announced for 15-16?


July 1 my friend. 2 days to go!


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

July 1 my friend! 2 days to go.


----------



## faizanf (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you.. But last year I guess budget was announced earlier so I guess grants will be after 5th.. Another week of waiting helplessly..


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



faizanf said:


> Thank you.. But last year I guess budget was announced earlier so I guess grants will be after 5th.. Another week of waiting helplessly..


Hi,

I have one doubt regarding my visa application.

1) I have filled work experiences (both EOI and visa) based on the skill assessment which deducted 2 years from my total.

I did this literally as there are two options after filling each experiences (whether experiences are relevant or not for my occupation).

Although it is not listed in skill assessment, these experiences are relevant to my occupation, therefore I did not have options to list the experiences without adding extra point.

2) Anyway I have attached all certificates for all experiences as well as I listed these in Form 80.

I am bit confusing whether this can be affected for my visa decision.

Therefore can you please help someone whether this has to informed to DIBP through form 1023


----------



## faizanf (Jun 26, 2015)

If you are not claiming extra points for experience, I don't think so there will be any issue..


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey guys,

Good news !!

Got a mail from CO today for paying VAC2 for my mom... So thrilled to hear from them after soooo long.. And super excited to reach last stage of PR process....

Already paid last payment and next when i hear from them will be with Golden Mail...

Guys be ready to get some good news in your applications in this week as DIBP is again active..

Visa lodged on 20th feb.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Can anybody tell me about Form 26 for Family.

Do we need to fill this Form separately for each member of the family, including Adult, Child and Infant?

Thanks


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

shivmani said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Good news !!
> 
> ...


Hi

Can you tell..what is this VAC2 and when you got Co assigned. ?

Amit


----------



## mx83 (May 14, 2013)

shivmani said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Good news !!
> 
> ...


I am in similar situation waiting since the 19th of Feb

Best of luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*VAC2 *stands for *Visa Application Charge 2* (It is also called *Second Installment*)


Refer to my following post regarding VAC2:


*VAC2 | Visa Application Charge 2*







apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you tell..what is this VAC2 and when you got Co assigned. ?
> 
> Amit


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Jeeten 

Form 26
Do we need to fill this Form separately for each member of the family, including Adult, Child and Infant?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Congratulations!!!*


WHEN an applicant has been asked for VAC2 payment *IT invariably means THAT DIBP has taken a POSITIVE DECISION regarding VISA *subject to VAC2 payment.


Could you please the list of Documents THAT you shared with CO to prove THAT your Mother is your Dependent?




shivmani said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Good news !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IMO*...yes




ILY said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> Form 26
> Do we need to fill this Form separately for each member of the family, including Adult, Child and Infant?
> ...


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

shivmani said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Good news !!
> 
> ...



Hello Mate,

Its a pleasant time that DIBP is active and you got positive reply from their end.

I an keen to see your letter format what CO mailed to you. I am also waiting for VAC2... 

I can get some Idea .... Best Luck mate.... In first lot of Grant you will defiantly have golden mail


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IMO...yes


Jeetan 

Why form 26 us required.

I just completed my meds and I did not have to do it for any member.

I got my meds from my immi account and there it asks you to fill a online declaration form which on completion you get your eMedical form which has your HAPID.

Then just took that to panel clinic and they did the rest.

No one asks me this form yet..although no CO assigned yet for me.

But my health details in immi account has got updated for all members suggesting that all medical for this candidate ate received and under processing until a Co is assigned and no further action required from my side. 

Can you clarify on this.? 

Amit


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Jeetan
> 
> Why form 26 us required.
> 
> ...


This is what it says 
Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

**************


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF they aren't asking THEN its fine.


BUT for few applicants THEY had asked for this form. NOT sure the exact scenario.




apatnia said:


> Jeetan
> 
> Why form 26 us required.
> 
> ...





apatnia said:


> This is what it says
> Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> **************





Jeeten#80 said:


> *IMO*...yes





ILY said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> Form 26
> Do we need to fill this Form separately for each member of the family, including Adult, Child and Infant?
> ...


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

waiting for CO.... how can i go for Medical before CO assignment???


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> waiting for CO.... how can i go for Medical before CO assignment???


Go to immi account and click on Get health details button. It will then open a parapagraoh under each applicant with a link Arrange health check or something. ...there you got to fill a online questions and click submit for each applicant and then it will give you a eMedical for with your HAPID.

THIS IS it. Take this to mn approved panel clinic as mentioned in immi.gov.au website with passports.

Amit


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

neodone said:


> OK so, they refused visa for my mother. I had shown her as a dependant in my 190 application. Here's a list of documents I had submitted:
> 
> 1. Passport copy (same address as mine)
> 2. Joint account statement
> ...


Hi Can you please share age of your mom. Is your mom working woman.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

shivmani said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Good news !!
> 
> ...


Congratulations shivmani

What all documents you gave for financial dependence.

Are you the only child. Did you give any statutory declaration


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Congratulations shivmani
> 
> What all documents you gave for financial dependence.
> 
> Are you the only child. Did you give any statutory declaration


Can you pls share her age. How much you had to pay totally for your mom visa


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello every one ,,

I have applied under visa sub class 190. Details regatding the status are given bellow ;

1. Occupation - other spatial scientists ( 232214 )
2. Vetassess applied : 20 / 04/2014
3. Assesment : positive (27/ 07/2015 )
4. Eoi logged for NSW - 06/06/2015
5. Invitation - 11/06/2015
6. NSW state sponsorship applied - 22/06/2015
7. Sponsorship granted - 24/06/2015
Total points -- 60 
8. Time line to log visa application - 24/ 08/ 2015
9. Visa fee and documents logged - 29-06/2015.

So now what will be the next step? How much time they will tske to process the application to grant visa if every thing be fine ?


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

OK so, they refused visa for my mother. I had shown her as a dependant in my 190 application. Here's a list of documents I had submitted:

1. Passport copy (same address as mine)
2. Joint account statement
3. Copies of 3 years' car insurance in the name of my mother (same address)
4. Declarations made by my mother and me stating that I am her only child and that she is financially dependent on me
5. Copies of my birth certificate and my father's death certificate
6. A doctor's receipt paid by me

The CO said he was satisfied that she has been living with me but is not satisfied about her financial dependence on me! I still have to get my 190 grant but my questions are:

1. What are my options now? Can I challenge the decision through an immigration lawyer?

2. I obviously cannot afford the fee of the contributory parent 173 visa - a whopping $57,000! and for that I have to live in Oz for 2 years before I apply

3. Is it better if I apply for a long stay tourist visa after I move to Oz or should I apply before moving?


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

neodone, thats not a good news. Just for info...did the CO reject your case or has given you the option to remove your mother from application before proceeding. If your mother's age below 65 / and she had been working in past, then it is a tough challenging.

Also how much time have they given you to respond?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.


AFTER that CO take 2 weeks for processing an application. THEN in a months time after this you may except a GRANT IF everything is in place.


*NOTE:**Have seen few applicants getting Direct GRANT in about 50-60 days of submitting their application.





bhupinder sekhon said:


> Hello every one ,,
> 
> I have applied under visa sub class 190. Details regatding the status are given bellow ;
> 
> ...


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok jeetan.... and what about the mediclas and pcc ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have already shared that with you via PM. Haven't I?

Anyways sharing again.


*PCC MEDICALS and IED*




bhupinder sekhon said:


> Ok jeetan.... and what about the mediclas and pcc ?


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you buddy .....


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

neodone said:


> OK so, they refused visa for my mother. I had shown her as a dependant in my 190 application. Here's a list of documents I had submitted:
> 
> 1. Passport copy (same address as mine)
> 2. Joint account statement
> ...


How did you make declarations. Pls tell


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Hope to have some good news tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Congratulations!!!*
> 
> 
> WHEN an applicant has been asked for VAC2 payment *IT invariably means THAT DIBP has taken a POSITIVE DECISION regarding VISA *subject to VAC2 payment.
> ...


Thanks Jeeten for your wishes  

I always believe that my PR is granted now and in auto-queue for generation in new quota within next few days..

As to prove Mother's dependency i submitted:

-Both of our Passports (showing same address)
-Aadhar card
-Utlility Bills (Electricity, Gas connection, Mobile and Landline bills)
-Father's Death certificate
-Mediclaim/Insurance docs (that i have been paying for her for last 10 years)
-Both of ours Bank statements 
-Both of ours Statutory Declaration.

Hope it helps 


I submitted


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

varundev said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> Its a pleasant time that DIBP is active and you got positive reply from their end.
> 
> ...


Hey Varun,

Thanks for your wishes buddy. 
Wish you too a speedy grant..

My case is being handled by an Aussie agent so don't have access to mails/letter from CO. Sorry.

My agent mailed me a Tax Invoice from DIBP (showing my application details, VAC2 amount AU$4885 and My mother's name).
She also mailed me Credit card Payment form from DIBP to fill up with my credit card details, sign and send it back to her. 

Don't forget to keep some extra $$ in your card (in case you are paying by prepaid cards) as they charged me AU$4937 for VAC2 (includes surcharge)

Hope it helps


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> Congratulations shivmani
> 
> What all documents you gave for financial dependence.
> 
> Are you the only child. Did you give any statutory declaration


Thanks Alena,

Yes i gave statutory declarations from both of us.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Today I received inquiry call from DIBP. Firstly she called on my office landline my clerk received call but due to some problem 2 time call disconnected and 3 time she talk with my office clerk. I was at police station for police verification so she also called at my personal mobile no. I also give same answer which my clerk give still she give remark that she is not got perfect information. I m nervous kindly help me. Will she call me back or reject my file.
????
Help me senior ASAP


----------



## faizanf (Jun 26, 2015)

What did u and ur clerk replied?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Today I received inquiry call from DIBP. Firstly she called on my office landline my clerk received call but due to some problem 2 time call disconnected and 3 time she talk with my office clerk. I was at police station for police verification so she also called at my personal mobile no. I also give same answer which my clerk give still she give remark that she is not got perfect information. I m nervous kindly help me. Will she call me back or reject my file.
> ????
> Help me senior ASAP


What your application date? Verification call is normal nowadays but mismatch of information not normal.
They never reject you unless ask for clarification about mismatches.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> tusharbapu87 said:
> 
> 
> > Today I received inquiry call from DIBP. Firstly she called on my office landline my clerk received call but due to some problem 2 time call disconnected and 3 time she talk with my office clerk. I was at police station for police verification so she also called at my personal mobile no. I also give same answer which my clerk give still she give remark that she is not got perfect information. I m nervous kindly help me. Will she call me back or reject my file.
> ...


No there is no mismatch information. Me and my clerk answered same my clerk answered that I m working as manager since 2008. Manager is on leave because he is at police station for verification about PCC. And same I reply still they r not satisfied. And give remark


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

But due to some reason which I do not know 2 time call disconnected. And. Finally 3rd time they can call with my clerk I think that's y they gave me remark. Will they contact me one more time. I'm frustrated and nurvas. Pls help me


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

vixiv said:


> neodone, thats not a good news. Just for info...did the CO reject your case or has given you the option to remove your mother from application before proceeding. If your mother's age below 65 / and she had been working in past, then it is a tough challenging.
> 
> Also how much time have they given you to respond?


The CO has just rejected her visa. He hasnt said anything about removing her from the application nor has the decision on my application happened.


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

I see, so it seems he is expecting you to make the first move rather than him suggesting. 

Options: reject the application as whole / you withdraw the application / he allows you via form 1023 to remove mother from application

I suggest dont let the first thing happen otherwise you wont be able to apply for 2 yrs. Make up your mind between the other two and give a call to CO office to discuss. remember he will not suggest you on mail but if you call he may drop a hint. You can get the number to call by requesting on forum.

Lastly, my info is based on reading this forum for few months; you should seek some advice from seniors as well.


----------



## Sheeja031 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello All , I want to ask a doubt regarding the verification calls ,am not claiming any points for work experience but had provided the employer details in Australia on Form 80.I worked there for 8months ,is there a possibility that the CO might call my previous employer ?I am currently not working .Your help is appreciated in advance.?


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Finally got the grant......after a long wait the happiness when we see the grant is exhilarating... Thanks to all who has been with me through the journey.


Visa lodged 20feb


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Rednam said:


> Finally got the grant......after a long wait the happiness when we see the grant is exhilarating... Thanks to all who has been with me through the journey.
> 
> Visa lodged 20feb


Hey,

Cngrts Mate, got it just now ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Got it at 3:36am


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Rednam said:


> Finally got the grant......after a long wait the happiness when we see the grant is exhilarating... Thanks to all who has been with me through the journey.
> 
> 
> Visa lodged 20feb



Congrats mate..That's a long wait..Time to celebrate...


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Rednam said:


> Got it at 3:36am


congratulations dude ! which state you applied for ?


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

Thank you vixiv! Can I do something about my mother's application? Like an appeal of sorts? Or should I do it after I get my visa?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

neodone said:


> Thank you vixiv! Can I do something about my mother's application? Like an appeal of sorts? Or should I do it after I get my visa?


Offshore applicants cant appeal. If you can spare $50k and provide the same documents what they asked for now then yes you can apply for mum later on.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

siddhi817 said:


> congratulations dude ! which state you applied for ?


South Australia,Adelaide.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Rednam said:


> Finally got the grant......after a long wait the happiness when we see the grant is exhilarating... Thanks to all who has been with me through the journey.
> 
> 
> Visa lodged 20feb


Congrats Rednam !! Finally Grants started....Fingers crossed !


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Rednam said:


> South Australia,Adelaide.


What GSM team approved ur grant? Or requested additional docs?


----------



## faizanf (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes good news for all.


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

*Congratulations*



Rednam said:


> Finally got the grant......after a long wait the happiness when we see the grant is exhilarating... Thanks to all who has been with me through the journey.
> 
> 
> Visa lodged 20feb


Congratulations Rednam!! It was a long wait for you...God bless you!

Regards
Shramik


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks to Almighty!
Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today. 
But when I opened it It was three *Platinum Mail* for me. 
Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three *Platinum Mail* for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


Awesome buddy congrats


----------



## dj_Baba (Jan 21, 2015)

*Congrats Tahanpaa*

Many congrats! 
Live your dreams now Tahanpaa 

Cheers
DJ



tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three *Platinum Mail* for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three *Platinum Mail* for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


Congratulations mate. You've been waiting queue for long. All the best for future.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three *Platinum Mail* for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


cONGRATULATIONS DUDE


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​



tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three *Platinum Mail* for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello friends
Lodged my visa application for subclass 190 on 30th of June
Actually I have attended the medicals and PCC first even before I listed my application.
I provided the HAP IDs while filling up the visa application.
Will I still be contacted by the CO to submit the medicals or it will be automatically uploaded to DIBP? Could some one please throw some light on this
Thanks
Sriram


----------



## Steven75 (Oct 30, 2014)

*The wait*

:laser: :typing: the wait is killing , today is over :clock:


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

*Congratulations*



tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three *Platinum Mail* for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


Congratulations Tahanpaa!! I always felt you should get the grant as soon as possible.

PS: I am a regular but silent reader at this post.

Regards
Shramik


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three *Platinum Mail* for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


Congrats...Good luck with your future...


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

cocomart said:


> What GSM team approved ur grant? Or requested additional docs?


We were allotted a CO from GSM Brisbane, but the mail comes from DIBP directly. No documents were asked as we had uploaded everything.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three Platinum Mail for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


Congrats man....finally you got it...enjoy


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three *Platinum Mail* for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


Congrats tahanpaa, You were eagerly waiting for this I know.Celebrate !


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Someone share the link for the tracker.


----------



## j_oz (Jul 16, 2014)

Rednam said:


> Someone share the link for the tracker.


https://goo.gl/IsPZhl


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three *Platinum Mail* for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


Congrats tahanpaa....Finally your wait comes to a Glorius end...!!


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Rednam said:


> Someone share the link for the tracker.


Congrats once again Rednam...

I too loadged visa on 18 February and have not received any request or call from co till date. Only co allocation mail was received.

Have you received verification calls or anything too from the dept.??


----------



## mx83 (May 14, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three *Platinum Mail* for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


Congratulations buddy, its been a long wait wish you all the best


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Heartiest Congratulations to REDNAM and TAHANPAA lane:

Live your dream guys.. Oz is calling..


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

So we got 2 grants today! WOW!! 

Heartiest Congratulations to REDNAM and TAHANPAA!!


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

homeme said:


> Congrats once again Rednam...
> 
> I too loadged visa on 18 February and have not received any request or call from co till date. Only co allocation mail was received.
> 
> Have you received verification calls or anything too from the dept.??


Nope, No verification calls.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

rajababu said:


> So we got 2 grants today! WOW!!
> 
> Heartiest Congratulations to REDNAM and TAHANPAA!!


Thanks, ts 3 grants including Ckara.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Rednam said:


> Nope, No verification calls.


may i know how many points you claimed for working experience.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Rednam said:


> Nope, No verification calls.


Hey Rednam,

Congrats mate..

Just saw your signature and you from AIM and heading for SA... Me too from AIM.. 
So what's your job description and when are you planning to land there..


----------



## hlagvankar (Jul 9, 2014)

Got my grant today morning

ACS - 20/06/2014 (Software Eng)
IELTS - 23-Jan 2015
Invitation - Victoria (30/01/2015) Invitation received - 16-Apr-2015
Visa Lodged - 17-Apr-2015
Visa Grant - 01-Jul-2015


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

shivmani said:


> Hey Rednam,
> 
> Congrats mate..
> 
> ...


Hi I currently work as Director of Sales for a 5 star luxury hotel. I have just resigned so will serve 2 months notice and hopefully will be there by Sept or latest by Oct. How about you?


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

hlagvankar said:


> Got my grant today morning
> 
> ACS - 20/06/2014 (Software Eng)
> IELTS - 23-Jan 2015
> ...


Congrats buddy! Its 4th grant today 

So lets hope for few more in the morning!!


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Rednam said:


> Hi I currently work as Director of Sales for a 5 star luxury hotel. I have just resigned so will serve 2 months notice and hopefully will be there by Sept or latest by Oct. How about you?


Oh that's great. 

I am still waiting for my grant. Probably by friday will get it :fingerscrossed:

I intend to do my validation trip of 2-weeks by Sep-Oct and then will take a call for next step..

Lets keep in touch. PM your details.

Best wishes for bright future in OZ


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

rajababu said:


> Congrats buddy! Its 4th grant today
> 
> So lets hope for few more in the morning!!


4th that we know of .. there must be several more who are not in this forum.. 

Now everyday will be exciting with many happy faces with Grants.. 

None of us waited so desperately for any New year in our life as much we waited for OZ New Financial year today


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

hlagvankar said:


> Got my grant today morning
> 
> ACS - 20/06/2014 (Software Eng)
> IELTS - 23-Jan 2015
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

Got my grant today!

ANZSCO: 223311 (Training and Development Professional)
VETASSESS - Jan 6 2014
VETASSESS Result - Apr 30 2014
IELTS R:8.5 L:8.5 S:8 W:7
EOI 70 pts: Jul 9 2014
Invite for SA: Jul 25 2014
PCC: Sep 3 2014
Invite Expired: Sept 23 2014 (complication)
Reinvite: Dec 18 2014
190 Lodged: Feb 2 2015
Medicals: Apr 15 2015
CO request (first contact): May 8 2015
Docs submitted: May 19 2015
Dependent visa rejection for mother: June 26 2015
Grant: July 1 2015


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




neodone said:


> Got my grant today!
> 
> ANZSCO: 223311 (Training and Development Professional)
> VETASSESS - Jan 6 2014
> ...


----------



## faizanf (Jun 26, 2015)

Congratulations to all 5 on this forum.. Hopefully in 2,3 days we all will be done with grants...


----------



## shamtah (Jul 24, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Almighty!
> Just half an hour ago I have received three mail from same sender. It wasn't expected for me today.
> But when I opened it It was three *Platinum Mail* for me.
> Yeess I got my grant for my wife and son also.
> I am grateful to this forum member especially Senera, BossLadyMo, Black Rose and others.


congrats to you and your family


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Alhamdolillah, I received my golden email an hour ago  thanks to everyone one this forum for their support and advice

IED: 18th Feb 2016


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

neodone said:


> Got my grant today!
> 
> ANZSCO: 223311 (Training and Development Professional)
> VETASSESS - Jan 6 2014
> ...


COngrats mate, did you get the grant for your mom too?


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

homeme said:


> Congrats once again Rednam...
> 
> I too loadged visa on 18 February and have not received any request or call from co till date. Only co allocation mail was received.
> 
> Have you received verification calls or anything too from the dept.??


I lodged my 190 visa on 18 Feb too....lets wait for the best !!


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Congratulations to people receiving grants. Are all new grants from Brisbane teams?


----------



## ting2015 (May 20, 2015)

hey people i just got my grant ! 
applied 190 on 18th Feb
Thanks for all your help


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

ting2015 said:


> hey people i just got my grant !
> applied 190 on 18th Feb
> Thanks for all your help


Congratulations.... 

Did you call them? Please share your timeline...


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

We received our golden email today morning. Would like to thank each and everyone in this forum for their support and advice.

IED: 1st week of Feb 2016


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

scorpio_79 said:


> We received our golden email today morning. Would like to thank each and everyone in this forum for their support and advice.
> 
> IED: 1st week of Feb 2016


Congratulations mate.


----------



## darwin201620 (Apr 20, 2015)

*hello*



neodone said:


> Got my grant today!
> 
> ANZSCO: 223311 (Training and Development Professional)
> VETASSESS - Jan 6 2014
> ...


Hi. Congrats!!! I just want to ask regarding your dependent. So it's possible to have a rejection on the dependent but still get approved your visa as a primary applicant? I hope you reply. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dj_Baba (Jan 21, 2015)

*The long wait is over!*

By the blessings of almighty and all the loved ones, we have received our visa grants this morning. My wife and I, we had to wait for a long time after we submitted our application on January 17th. Given below is my timeline:

*Researcher in Australia: 2012-2014 | Returned to India: January 2014 | IELTS: Sep 2014 | VETASSESS application:Oct 14 | Positive assessment: Dec 2014 | EOI Submitted : Dec-14 | SA SS application: Dec-14 | Nomination approved for SA 190: Jan-15 | Visa invitation received: Jan-15 | VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-15 | CO Allocated: 20 Feb 2015 | Docs supplied: 26 Feb 2015 | Grant: 2 July 2015 | Flying back to Oz: July 2015*


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

neodone said:


> Got my grant today!
> 
> ANZSCO: 223311 (Training and Development Professional)
> VETASSESS - Jan 6 2014
> ...


congrats!!!


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

ting2015 said:


> hey people i just got my grant !
> applied 190 on 18th Feb
> Thanks for all your help


Congrats and All the best.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

scorpio_79 said:


> We received our golden email today morning. Would like to thank each and everyone in this forum for their support and advice.
> 
> IED: 1st week of Feb 2016


Congratulations scorpio, You have been waiting for this like me for long.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

dj_Baba said:


> By the blessings of almighty and all the loved ones, we have received our visa grants this morning. My wife and I, we had to wait for a long time after we submitted our application on January 17th. Given below is my timeline:
> 
> *Researcher in Australia: 2012-2014 | Returned to India: January 2014 | IELTS: Sep 2014 | VETASSESS application:Oct 14 | Positive assessment: Dec 2014 | EOI Submitted : Dec-14 | SA SS application: Dec-14 | Nomination approved for SA 190: Jan-15 | Visa invitation received: Jan-15 | VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-15 | CO Allocated: 20 Feb 2015 | Docs supplied: 26 Feb 2015 | Grant: 2 July 2015 | Flying back to Oz: July 2015*


Congratulations, are you moving to Adelaide in July along with family.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats everyone for the Grants !!

We are keeping fingers crossed...Hopefully we get it by this week...


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

neodone said:


> Got my grant today!
> 
> ANZSCO: 223311 (Training and Development Professional)
> VETASSESS - Jan 6 2014
> ...




CONGRATULATIONS Neodone! All the best in life!

Regards
Shramik


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

*Congratulations*



neodone said:


> Got my grant today!
> 
> ANZSCO: 223311 (Training and Development Professional)
> VETASSESS - Jan 6 2014
> ...




CONGRATULATIONS Neodone! All the best in life!

Regards
Shramik


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

*Congratulations*



siddhi817 said:


> Alhamdolillah, I received my golden email an hour ago  thanks to everyone one this forum for their support and advice
> 
> IED: 18th Feb 2016


CONGRATULATIONS! Have a great life ahead!!

Regards
Shramik


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

*Congratulations*



ting2015 said:


> hey people i just got my grant !
> applied 190 on 18th Feb
> Thanks for all your help


Fantastic news!! God bless you!

Regards
Shramik


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

*Congratulations*



scorpio_79 said:


> We received our golden email today morning. Would like to thank each and everyone in this forum for their support and advice.
> 
> IED: 1st week of Feb 2016


Hey Buddy ..Congratulations.
I am also Scorpio 79.. 

Regards
Shramik


----------



## faizanf (Jun 26, 2015)

Visa Granted... Applied 20feb


----------



## quilter (Jun 17, 2015)

*Got the Grant*

Good morning everyone,

We took the advice of everyone on the forum and called DIBP this morning. We had to call 38 times before someone finally answered 

The person on the other end was very polite. He asked for the TRN Number, my name and birthdate. He then confirmed that they had received all the documents and that he would be finalizing our application today. 

After 5 minutes our status was updated to Finalized and we received the emails.

This forum has been a great source of information and solace in tough times. Thank you for all your reassuring words and help. We had an agent - but this forum is a zillion times more useful than any agent could be. Even though I have never met any of you, you feel like old friends 

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting for their grant. I really think that if you applied in Feb or March, you should call them


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Heartiest Congratulations to Scorpio, Neodone, Faizanf, Ting, Dj Baba. and Quilter...
Have a great life ahead 

So Monsoon started, it's raining PRs


----------



## chamarajanaka (Oct 19, 2014)

Got the grant letter today :second:


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

shramik said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! Have a great life ahead!!
> 
> Regards
> Shramik


Thanks bro. wishing you all the best for your future endeavors


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all of those Lucky people how got Grants and Invites!!

Quick question do we need to be physically present in passport office for PCC ?

Can I get my wife's PCC done without her being there ?


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

Please update the tracker for 19o subclass and do share the link... well any one here wifh code 232214 other spatial scientist s x


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


chamarajanaka said:


> Got the grant letter today :second:


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

kishoreshet said:


> Congrats to all of those Lucky people how got Grants and Invites!!
> 
> Quick question do we need to be physically present in passport office for PCC ?
> 
> Can I get my wife's PCC done without her being there ?


No Kishore, you can't do the formalities for your wife. She will have to be present there.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*Why some of the irrelevant documents are shown as Recommended in the ImmiAccount?*

Hi All,

There are a few of the documents which are not relevant to my profile. I'm not sure why they are appearing as "Recommended". They are as below:

For me (that's primary applicant):
1) Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
2) Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of

For my wife:
3) Custody, Evidence of
4) Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form

I have never been to Australia earlier, so I'm not sure why Australian qualification and work experience are showing as recommended. Also, Form 1221 is showing as recommended for my wife, but not for me.

Is all this normal?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For your Wife upload Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form AND ignore ALL other Recommended documents.


There seems to be a bug in Document Advisory logic.




ankit.a said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There are a few of the documents which are not relevant to my profile. I'm not sure why they are appearing as "Recommended". They are as below:
> 
> ...


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

I received inquiry on 30 June 2015. On my office phone 2 time disconnected. They also call me on my mobile there is no mismatch information from office and me yet they gave me remark that defect from employee side. To kindly give me genuine answer what they will do grant or reject my file . I m very nervous and frustrated. So help me ASAP. Senior kindly help me


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> For your Wife upload Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form AND ignore ALL other Recommended documents.
> 
> 
> There seems to be a bug in Document Advisory logic.


Thanks. So when I fill Form 1221 *for my wife*, all the details have to be related to her only, even though she is the second application on the visa. Right?

I mean, in the "Your details" section, I've to fill up her details?


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

tusharbapu87 said:


> I received inquiry on 30 June 2015. On my office phone 2 time disconnected. They also call me on my mobile there is no mismatch information from office and me yet they gave me remark that defect from employee side. To kindly give me genuine answer what they will do grant or reject my file . I m very nervous and frustrated. So help me ASAP. Senior kindly help me


tusharbapu87 instead of getting nervous, I think you should call your CO and try to clarify. But this is my opinion. I would leave for the more senior people to comment what should be your next step. But don't give up ... All the Best ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes.




ankit.a said:


> Thanks. So when I fill Form 1221 *for my wife*, all the details have to be related to her only, even though she is the second application on the visa. Right?
> 
> I mean, in the "Your details" section, I've to fill up her details?


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes.


Jeeten ji, I asked you a few questions related to filling up Form 1023 in another thread. Can you please look at them as well  ?

Appreciate your time and help!


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.

:boxing:lane:

A special thanks to Siva, Mithu, Jeeten, Ancient Glory, Shel and of course many others who were always there to take a pain for my dumbest questions which i ever asked in this forum. One of my friend have told me about this forum and i guess that's the best thing (After the GRANT ) which had ever happened to me.

Just for your info guys.....i called DIBP today in the morning just to inquire about the status of my visa application and Whoa.....*I GOT A DIRECT GRANT* within 15 minutes of that call.

All the best everyone for your future endeavour. I'll be active in this forum to help others in my best capacity.

Cheers!!:eyebrows::welcome:


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

Physical presence required


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> I received inquiry on 30 June 2015. On my office phone 2 time disconnected. They also call me on my mobile there is no mismatch information from office and me yet they gave me remark that defect from employee side. To kindly give me genuine answer what they will do grant or reject my file . I m very nervous and frustrated. So help me ASAP. Senior kindly help me


bro how many points claiming for work.


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Brother!!

Which number you called? I am getting an auto recorded message on +61731767000 and its getting disconnected.

Best regards,
RB


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

It's a grant folks !!!

Just received grant letter for all 3 of us....It was a very long, tough and tiring journey filled with lots of anticipation, confusion and relaxation in the end....thanks to all the members of the forum. I know it was not easy but you guys made it easy for us...Cheers !!!


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

homeme said:


> It's a grant folks !!!
> 
> Just received grant letter for all 3 of us....It was a very long, tough and tiring journey filled with lots of anticipation, confusion and relaxation in the end....thanks to all the members of the forum. I know it was not easy but you guys made it easy for us...Cheers !!!


Many congratulations. ..


----------



## rajababu (Jan 8, 2015)

With the blessings of Master & grace of ALMIGHTY, I wish to share with all of you that we got our grant mail just 10 minutes back.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

rajababu said:


> Congratulations Brother!!
> 
> Which number you called? I am getting an auto recorded message on +61731767000 and its getting disconnected.
> 
> ...


Keep up calling them...you should get through in 20-30 attempts


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Spikersandhu saab waiting for your grant bro..!! Go ahead call them and get your GOLDEN MAIL


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Do they have lunch time or employees take shifts? Im planning to call them as well


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

homeme said:


> It's a grant folks !!!
> 
> Just received grant letter for all 3 of us....It was a very long, tough and tiring journey filled with lots of anticipation, confusion and relaxation in the end....thanks to all the members of the forum. I know it was not easy but you guys made it easy for us...Cheers !!!


Congrats homeme !!

All the very best for your life ahead!!


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

homeme said:


> Keep up calling them...you should get through in 20-30 attempts


Hey I tried calling them multiple times since morning. However just getting the IVR message which says that we should refrain from calling them and that we should only get in touch with them via email if there has been no contact from them by Aug 1st....


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

aj_ferns said:


> Hey I tried calling them multiple times since morning. However just getting the IVR message which says that we should refrain from calling them and that we should only get in touch with them via email if there has been no contact from them by Aug 1st....


Keep trying or try again on Monday early morning around 4-430 u might have to try 20-30 times wait for beep after IVR message. Hope this solves


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





rajababu said:


> With the blessings of Master & grace of ALMIGHTY, I wish to share with all of you that we got our grant mail just 10 minutes back.


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

Congrats Sameer

Which number did you dial ? I am trying on 131811 (Since my CO is from GSM Brisbane)

Rgds



Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.
> 
> ...


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey Mates 

We finally got our grants just now.... Feeling out of the world.. Can't express the relief .. 
Status is showing Finalised and Granted 

Thanks a ton to this great forum for all the help and guidance ..

Best wishes to all for speedy grant..

Love you Australia


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Hey Mates
> 
> We finally got our grants just now.... Feeling out of the world.. Can't express the relief ..
> Status is showing Finalised and Granted
> ...


Congrats shivmani! Whats your time line like with lodging your application?


----------



## Sandeep82 (May 23, 2015)

Hi every1 
It would be great if someone guide me about the contact number to make the call , my CO is from GSM team 2 adelaide


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





shivmani said:


> Hey Mates
> 
> We finally got our grants just now.... Feeling out of the world.. Can't express the relief ..
> Status is showing Finalised and Granted
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Hi Jeeten

How to add, Non Migrating Family Dependents in the Visa Applications as Migrating Family Dependets, after Lodging Visa Application?

Which extra forms need to be filled?

Does it include a separate Form 80 for the wife also?

Thanks


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

shivmani said:


> Hey Mates
> 
> We finally got our grants just now.... Feeling out of the world.. Can't express the relief ..
> Status is showing Finalised and Granted
> ...


Congratulations mate. All the best for next steps :rockon:


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.
> 
> ...


:cheer2: Congratulations mate enjoy your day :cheer2:


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

shivmani said:


> Hey Mates
> 
> We finally got our grants just now.... Feeling out of the world.. Can't express the relief ..
> Status is showing Finalised and Granted
> ...


Congratulations Shiva... Enjoy the moment


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Sandeep82 said:


> Hi every1
> It would be great if someone guide me about the contact number to make the call , my CO is from GSM team 2 adelaide



Phone Number : 0061731367000 | +61731367000


Keep your VISA application details handy (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)

It may be possible many applicants like you call on this number so you have to wait to receive you call.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

varundev said:


> Congratulations Shiva... Enjoy the moment


Thanks Varundev


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations mate. All the best for next steps :rockon:


Thanks rameshkd.. Congrats to you too for the grant.. it was long overdue


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​
> 
> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


Thanks Jeeten...

Best of luck for quick processing of your application..


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

naveenoronha said:


> Congrats shivmani! Whats your time line like with lodging your application?


Thanks naveenronha..
Visa lodged on 20th feb...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for you wishes.

Hoping to get an invite on 6th July :fingerscrossed:.





shivmani said:


> Thanks Jeeten...
> 
> Best of luck for quick processing of your application..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*I have no clue regarding adding* "Non Migrating Family Dependents in the Visa Applications as Migrating Family Dependents, after Lodging Visa Application".

Check with CO once CO is allocated. NOT uploading your PCC is one of many ways to ensure CO contact AND then ask your query.


FORM 80 for ALL adult applicants.




ILY said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> How to add, Non Migrating Family Dependents in the Visa Applications as Migrating Family Dependets, after Lodging Visa Application?
> 
> ...


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Has anyone got visa after received remark from DIBP. Because CO gave me remark after made inquiry call. Reply ASAP


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Has anyone got visa after received remark from DIBP. Because CO gave me remark after made inquiry call. Reply ASAP


Hey Mate,

I guess its better if you contact tahappa... He was assuming some problem in calling from embassy. I hope He will give you proper idea


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

varundev said:


> tusharbapu87 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone got visa after received remark from DIBP. Because CO gave me remark after made inquiry call. Reply ASAP
> ...


How can I make contact to tahappa


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Has anyone got visa after received remark from DIBP. Because CO gave me remark after made inquiry call. Reply ASAP


why don't you email your CO and ask about the remark and give him the necessary details to make the things smoother


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> How can I make contact to tahappa


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines-1178.html

You will find him in this link...

Andrew's suggestion is also nice...


----------



## thiyagu2501 (Mar 20, 2013)

Guys got the grant 
Wishing u all the very best for each and everyone of your future endeavors!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Kindly share your timeline.



thiyagu2501 said:


> Guys got the grant
> Wishing u all the very best for each and everyone of your future endeavors!!!


----------



## thiyagu2501 (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> Kindly share your timeline.


Thanks jeeten 
Visa lodged on 5th feb'15
CO allocation :1st april
Grant:3rd july
233512
NSW


----------



## Smah07 (Apr 9, 2015)

Congrats to all who got grant. 
Could anyone inform how long it took for grant after medical?
I applied 190 NSW in May 2015. Received request for medical in June 10th. Submitted medical in june 30th. 
Thanks.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*Employment verification*

Hi,

I read in few threads that telephonic / physical verification does not happen in all cases. Does any one know:

1) How many employers (or how many years of employment) is generally verified by DIBP?
2) In what circumstances they would want to do this verification - I mean what all documents would satisfy them so that they feel no verification is required, so that I can save time there.
3) What questions would they generally ask to the employer?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my View:*


*Verification happens BUT we don't know the scenarios in which it happens, few say that:*


* They randomly pick applicants

* They rank applicants in terms of some risk profiling AND then pick few from that list

* Plus there would be many others permutations and combinations


*For employments they verify the following (but not limited to this):*

1. Job commencement and termination date(s):

2. Position titles held during employment:

3. Job reference letter issued from your office/ authorised signatory?

4. Did the applicant perform all the duties as claimed?





ankit.a said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read in few threads that telephonic / physical verification does not happen in all cases. Does any one know:
> 
> ...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Pcc*

Anyone got the PCC can you advise , what should be address of australian DIBP mentioned in the dibp


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

ankit.a said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read in few threads that telephonic / physical verification does not happen in all cases. Does any one know:
> 
> ...


I believe they conduct telephonic/ physical verification when the candidates qualification is not highly relevant to the occupation code (As allowed in certain occupations) they do this to be sure about the job duties and responsibilities as claimed in application because they have to be highly relevant to the occupation nominated.

I applied for my wife's skills assessment to get additional 5 points benefit but her education was not highly relevant to her nominated occupation. And at the level of Vetassess only they want to be very sure about our job duties. And they first conducted telephonic verification to confirm the same and within next two days they conducted physical verification.

Their approach is very practical in asking questions and they ask manipulatively sometimes to get their answers. In physical verification they check everything like job records, salary slips, statements, client references and they won't hesitate to call your clients too (in case of self employed) and clicking photographs of the job documents and components. In our case they checked every document which we provided with our application to Vetassess.

And the outcome came in just 3 days after that. Though it was positive but i changed my mind to claim points as already got my state nomination and to avoid Ielts expenses .

Just to share, verifications can be intense sometimes. so, we should be very careful and sure about our claims as they are verifiable to the extent we can't imagine.

All the Best


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

homeme said:


> In physical verification they check everything like job records, salary slips, *statements*, client references and they won't hesitate to call your clients too (in case of self employed) and clicking photographs of the job documents and components. In our case they checked every document which we provided with our application to Vetassess.


What do you mean by statements? Do you mean employer's bank statements? I doubt if any employer would be willing to share their bank statements with the Department.

Regards,
Ankit


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Has anyone got visa after received remark from DIBP. Because CO gave me remark after made inquiry call. Reply ASAP


How you came to know ?

Did CO mail you or notified you by mail or call ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

*congratulations !!* *to everyone who got the grant.......

All the best!!*


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Sameer1626 said:


> *congratulations !!* *to everyone who got the grant.......
> 
> All the best!!*


Congratulations Sameer. Was it a direct grant for you?


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi all - my grant came through on July 3rd. Feeling very thankful and blessed. It's been a long road, and we're planning on moving sometime towards the end of the year.


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

Just Now got the grant


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

mujyaki said:


> Hi all - my grant came through on July 3rd. Feeling very thankful and blessed. It's been a long road, and we're planning on moving sometime towards the end of the year.


Congratulations ...


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

dsachdeva said:


> Just Now got the grant


 Congratulations dsachdeva. What's your timeline?


----------



## Albie12 (Mar 19, 2015)

dsachdeva said:


> Just Now got the grant


Congrats man.. Did you call them?


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

Albie12 said:


> Congrats man.. Did you call them?


Hi Albie

Yes, I made a call early morning, and on first attempt the call got connected to the CO. she verified few details and advised that my file is ready to finalize and she mentioned if she can do that, will be done by end of the day.
I got 6 emails in 15 minutes, 4 for visa grant and 2 for status update on immi.gov.au

Warm Regards


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

dsachdeva said:


> Just Now got the grant


Congratulations mate.


----------



## Sandeep82 (May 23, 2015)

dsachdeva said:


> Just Now got the grant


Congrats buddy , please share the phone number at which u made the call.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

*Wohooooo!!!!*

Today my turn guys....

*Just got the golden mails..early this morning*

Its a direct grant!!!!!

Everyday I check my mail And immi account and today...I didnt do it...

I was so concentrated on calling them and then getting the visas as I have been reading in the forum...lol

So called them at 7 am IST and got through the no in the first try and the sweet lady there tells me we have already sent you the mails...

All the very best to all those waiting, your grant is just round the corner....


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> Today my turn guys....
> 
> *Just got the golden mails..early this morning*
> 
> ...


Great buddy congrats please share your time line ...


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Congratulations everyone for your grant!...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

aj_ferns said:


> Today my turn guys....
> 
> Just got the golden mails..early this morning
> 
> ...


Your timings please. ?


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Great buddy congrats please share your time line ...


Thanks Andrew...

Will just update my signature....I just realised never did


----------



## Albie12 (Mar 19, 2015)

dsachdeva said:


> Albie12 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats man.. Did you call them?
> ...


Sounds good Deepak.. It will be great if you can respond to my below queries :
1. Did you provide EOI ID on the call? Or What other details of your application should you give on call? 
2. Can you tell which other details did she verify on the cal? 
I am asking this because I need to get the details from the agent. 
Thanks.


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

Albie12 said:


> Sounds good Deepak.. It will be great if you can respond to my below queries :
> 1. Did you provide EOI ID on the call? Or What other details of your application should you give on call?
> 2. Can you tell which other details did she verify on the cal?
> I am asking this because I need to get the details from the agent.
> Thanks.


Hi Albie

She asked about the file number which starts at BBC2015/xxxx
then she asked about few personal details such as Date of Birth, spouse date of birth etc.

She checked also about my last visit to Australia and date of leaving .

then finally, she mentioned my file is ready for decision and got the final email.

Good Luck to you Bro.


----------



## Albie12 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot Deepak. Let me give it a try.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> Thanks Andrew...
> 
> Will just update my signature....I just realised never did


Hey Andrew...Just updated my signature..Timelines can be viewed as under


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations aj_ferns for recieving the grant. I lodged the visa on June 3,2015 and I am still waiting for any sign of CO

Hi Andrew

When did you lodge you visa?

Does anyone know that they have allocated COs till what date?


andrew64 said:


> Great buddy congrats please share your time line ...


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

aj_ferns said:


> Hey Andrew...Just updated my signature..Timelines can be viewed as under


Congrats aj_ferns ... you seem so excited that you have mentioned your IED as a date in May 2015 ...  All the Best to you Buddy ...


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

dsachdeva said:


> Hi Albie
> 
> She asked about the file number which starts at BBC2015/xxxx
> then she asked about few personal details such as Date of Birth, spouse date of birth etc.
> ...


Congrats. I called last week that my application is to be finalized. I hope ill get it by this week. Fingerscrossed.

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone

I've lodged my visa application for subclass 190 on 30th June. I have uploaded almost all the documents except form 16. 
1) If I add those documents now will the application lodge date be changed to the current date or will it remain as 30th June
2) There is a question in the application form which is "Has any of the applicants LIVED in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence. Should the answer be YEZ or NO for short business trips which lasted for not more than 4 months.

I'm in serious need of an expert advice. Kindly help me with this

BR//
Sriram


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

*Visa fee refund*

For those of you who don't know, my mother's visa wasn't granted while the rest of us got the visa. I am writing to check if her visa fee can be refunded and what is the process of applying for a refund.


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

Friends, co contacted me on 15 June and asked for medicals ( cleared on 22nd June).Application status is Assessment in progress since 23rd June. I know it's early days but how much time for grant since 2 weeks have gone past already?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

SID7800 said:


> Friends, co contacted me on 15 June and asked for medicals ( cleared on 22nd June).Application status is Assessment in progress since 23rd June. I know it's early days but how much time for grant since 2 weeks have gone past already?


May be call them once? When did you lodge your application. ?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Visa 190 CO allocation dates are early on till May 12th visa applicants as posted at borde.gov.au

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

apatnia said:


> May be call them once? When did you lodge your application. ?


Guys, you won't believe, that on calling the CO, he send me the grants mail straight away. points to note, my case was straight forward with no points for employment claimed. timelines as follows

App loged : 15 May

CO contact : 15 June

Medical uploaded : 23 June

Grant :7 July

Plz call them those who are waiting for grant.
All the best folks!!


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

SID7800 said:


> Guys, you won't believe, that on calling the CO, he send me the grants mail straight away. points to note, my case was straight forward with no points for employment claimed. timelines as follows
> 
> App loged : 15 May
> 
> ...


Congrats Dude - Which no. did you dial ?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

SID7800 said:


> Guys, you won't believe, that on calling the CO, he send me the grants mail straight away. points to note, my case was straight forward with no points for employment claimed. timelines as follows
> 
> App loged : 15 May
> 
> ...


lol thats awesome man , are you a on shore applicant , that is really fast . what is your job code.


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> congrats dude - which no. Did you dial ?


+61731367000


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> lol thats awesome man , are you a on shore applicant , that is really fast . what is your job code.


Indeed it is . My job code is 261111


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

SID7800 said:


> Friends, co contacted me on 15 June and asked for medicals ( cleared on 22nd June).Application status is Assessment in progress since 23rd June. I know it's early days but how much time for grant since 2 weeks have gone past already?


This is pretty normal.
Seniors in the forum have mentioned many a times to front load all the documents for a faster grant.
CO usually takes over other applications while he is awaiting documents from someone.
I suggest you to wait until he resumes your application. I am sure it won't be too long a wait  Good luck

P.S - The suggestion mentioned may vary case to case depending upon the CO. This is only a generalized view based on my understanding of the information discussed in this forum.


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi I have received the grant just now. I did not call at all. Visa lodged in the second week of February. Please be patient and COs will bring great news to you, each after each.


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Congratulations to those you got recent grants. And good luck to the ones waiting for a grant.

I filed my visa subclass 190 on 25th June. All the documents are front loaded except PCC which doesn't seem to be coming any sooner !!

I would like to know from those who got grants whether Form 80 is mandatory or should only be provided if asked for? Also did you all submit form 1193? Website displayed that all the communications are being sent to my email id. Can anyone tell me if I still need to submit this form?

Thanks.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

jaykaka said:


> Hi I have received the grant just now. I did not call at all. Visa lodged in the second week of February. Please be patient and COs will bring great news to you, each after each.


You are right. I will just wait. Been trying to call today and to no avail. The line is busy.

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting


----------



## neodone (May 22, 2015)

*Facebook Page*

Guys I started a facebook page "Indian Expats in Australia" a blog to share our experience while we move there and others who are already there.

Please like the page and spread the word!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Indian-Expats-In-Australia/835347789853946?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## Sheeja031 (Jun 4, 2015)

Dear All , 

I just received my grant ANZ CODE :22111
Lodged :13 MAY 2015
CO :16 JUNE 2015
GRANT :08/07/2015

All the documents were uploaded on 13 MAY 2015 Itself and no claims for employment .

Visa granted from Adelaide GSM Team 6 .

Wish you all very best .

Regards 

Sheeja


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats Sheeja - you must be thrilled


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sheeja031 said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> I just received my grant ANZ CODE :22111
> Lodged :13 MAY 2015
> ...


Congrats is your 190 or 189 and on shore or off shore


----------



## Sheeja031 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Hello*



mujyaki said:


> Congrats Sheeja - you must be thrilled


Yes I am very much thrilled .Thank you


----------



## Sheeja031 (Jun 4, 2015)

*HI Andrew*



andrew64 said:


> Congrats is your 190 or 189 and on shore or off shore


I applied for NSW 190 and am onshore .Thank you  .


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

jaykaka said:


> Hi I have received the grant just now. I did not call at all. Visa lodged in the second week of February. Please be patient and COs will bring great news to you, each after each.


Congratulations Mate


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

SID7800 said:


> Guys, you won't believe, that on calling the CO, he send me the grants mail straight away. points to note, my case was straight forward with no points for employment claimed. timelines as follows
> 
> App loged : 15 May
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Sheeja031 said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> I just received my grant ANZ CODE :22111
> Lodged :13 MAY 2015
> ...


Congratulations Mate


----------



## kabeer786 (Mar 22, 2015)

Friends

I had filed for DIBP on 8th December 2014, Medicals and PCC 8th jan, and i have got the grant on 3rd of july..........really feeling happy and overwhelmed, the wait has finally paid off, please dont lose patience, i know its nerve wreaking and i have been there........but hang in.......better late than never........thank you all for being there for me and for the kind assuring words.....love you all and all the best.........planning to go to OZ in the month of October, if anyone is planning to go during that time to Melbourne and wants to share accommodation, please let me know..


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

kabeer786 said:


> Friends
> 
> I had filed for DIBP on 8th December 2014, Medicals and PCC 8th jan, and i have got the grant on 3rd of july..........really feeling happy and overwhelmed, the wait has finally paid off, please dont lose patience, i know its nerve wreaking and i have been there........but hang in.......better late than never........thank you all for being there for me and for the kind assuring words.....love you all and all the best.........planning to go to OZ in the month of October, if anyone is planning to go during that time to Melbourne and wants to share accommodation, please let me know..


Congratulations. Yours is 189 or 190? Why did it take so long, any reason?


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

kabeer786 said:


> Friends
> 
> I had filed for DIBP on 8th December 2014, Medicals and PCC 8th jan, and i have got the grant on 3rd of july..........really feeling happy and overwhelmed, the wait has finally paid off, please dont lose patience, i know its nerve wreaking and i have been there........but hang in.......better late than never........thank you all for being there for me and for the kind assuring words.....love you all and all the best.........planning to go to OZ in the month of October, if anyone is planning to go during that time to Melbourne and wants to share accommodation, please let me know..


Congrats Dude!!I have sent a PM to you.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

kabeer786 said:


> Friends
> 
> I had filed for DIBP on 8th December 2014, Medicals and PCC 8th jan, and i have got the grant on 3rd of july..........really feeling happy and overwhelmed, the wait has finally paid off, please dont lose patience, i know its nerve wreaking and i have been there........but hang in.......better late than never........thank you all for being there for me and for the kind assuring words.....love you all and all the best.........planning to go to OZ in the month of October, if anyone is planning to go during that time to Melbourne and wants to share accommodation, please let me know..


Congratulations. that's a really long long wait.


----------



## Spaceinvader (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi guys, I've recently received Permanent residency and had WA state sponsorship! I lodged my visa on the 11th January, CO assigned and requested more information on the 18 March, Visa Granted 2nd July!! However I have one question, do I have to work in my nominated skill?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

kabeer786 said:


> Friends
> 
> I had filed for DIBP on 8th December 2014, Medicals and PCC 8th jan, and i have got the grant on 3rd of july..........really feeling happy and overwhelmed, the wait has finally paid off, please dont lose patience, i know its nerve wreaking and i have been there........but hang in.......better late than never........thank you all for being there for me and for the kind assuring words.....love you all and all the best.........planning to go to OZ in the month of October, if anyone is planning to go during that time to Melbourne and wants to share accommodation, please let me know..


Congratulations Mate


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Spaceinvader said:


> Hi guys, I've recently received Permanent residency and had WA state sponsorship! I lodged my visa on the 11th January, CO assigned and requested more information on the 18 March, Visa Granted 2nd July!! However I have one question, do I have to work in my nominated skill?


Congratulations Mate

It is not mandatory. However Everyone wants to work in the relevant field. You can follow WA's official website for further information


----------



## Spaceinvader (Jul 8, 2015)

Thankyou for your response, I have looked at WA's official site as well as the agreement form i signed and no where it says I have to work in my nominated skill, I just found it strange that I would be sponsored for a specific skill set but be free to work wherever, just wanted to clarify


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Spaceinvader said:


> Thankyou for your response, I have looked at WA's official site as well as the agreement form i signed and no where it says I have to work in my nominated skill, I just found it strange that I would be sponsored for a specific skill set but be free to work wherever, just wanted to clarify


You are free to work any work to survive over there till you get appropriate job. They mention that they will not give you job but their agency can help you to search job in your relevant field. Not to worry about it... 

This is beauty of the VISA


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*What to enter for client number or file number in Form 1023*

I need to know what should I enter for "Client number or file number issued to you by the department (if known)"?

In my ImmiAccount, I see "Reference No.". Is it the same?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

varundev said:


> You are free to work any work to survive over there till you get appropriate job. They mention that they will not give you job but their agency can help you to search job in your relevant field. Not to worry about it...
> 
> This is beauty of the VISA


is it applicable only for WA , because for NSW only condition is living there for 2 years , never metioned about nominated work


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Spaceinvader said:


> Thankyou for your response, I have looked at WA's official site as well as the agreement form i signed and no where it says I have to work in my nominated skill, I just found it strange that I would be sponsored for a specific skill set but be free to work wherever, just wanted to clarify


Hey Spaceinvader - you have absolutely no restrictions on what you can or want to do in Australia. You have very similar rights to an Australian citizen - you qualify for medicare, centrelink and other social programs. 

The major differences are that you cannot vote, and you don't have an Australian passport and all the advantages that come with one.

There is a huge difference between being in Australia on a student or temporary visa and a permanent resident visa.


----------



## vjwadhwa (Feb 13, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> is it applicable only for WA , because for NSW only condition is living there for 2 years , never metioned about nominated work


is this thread closed ?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

vjwadhwa said:


> is this thread closed ?


Nope. If it is so you are not able to write message over here.


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

is there anyone on this thread who has lodged the visa(190) in Jan/Feb and still awaiting grant?
Mine was lodged on 25 Feb but till date no communication. :confused2::confused2:


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sahilsharma said:


> is there anyone on this thread who has lodged the visa(190) in Jan/Feb and still awaiting grant?
> Mine was lodged on 25 Feb but till date no communication. :confused2::confused2:


Did you check with your employer.
There must be some verification going on.
This seems to be common with applicants applied in Feb and March !!!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

thanks for the response Piyush.
I have called DIBP couple of days back and they said the file is under routine checks and once that is done, the case can be finalized.

but i have no clue how to approach my employer(s) to validate this.... Also, i am not claiming any points for my experience.



piyush1132003 said:


> Did you check with your employer.
> There must be some verification going on.
> This seems to be common with applicants applied in Feb and March !!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sahilsharma said:


> thanks for the response Piyush.
> I have called DIBP couple of days back and they said the file is under routine checks and once that is done, the case can be finalized.
> 
> but i have no clue how to approach my employer(s) to validate this.... Also, i am not claiming any points for my experience.


Whenever they say routine checks, means verification.
This is what happened with most of us.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

If the visa file is under review, Is it locked or still we can access through immi account?


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

but then, is there any time frame to it?its been almost 5 months now.
bit worried 




piyush1132003 said:


> Whenever they say routine checks, means verification.
> This is what happened with most of us.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sahilsharma said:


> but then, is there any time frame to it?its been almost 5 months now.
> bit worried


No mate, no timeframe.
There are lots of people stuck like you and me and waiting for more than 4 month and so on :-(

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ILY said:


> If the visa file is under review, Is it locked or still we can access through immi account?


You can access and check the progress !

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

*Routine Checks*

Why there is no movement of grants ? I had applied on 15th March 2015 and it struck with routine checks and surprisingly CO does not require any further document... Does anybody have any updates for March applicants or any relevant information??

Regards
Shramik Kumar


----------



## vjwadhwa (Feb 13, 2015)

shramik said:


> Why there is no movement of grants ? I had applied on 15th March 2015 and it struck with routine checks and surprisingly CO does not require any further document... Does anybody have any updates for March applicants or any relevant information??
> 
> Regards
> Shramik Kumar


same here


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

shramik said:


> Why there is no movement of grants ? I had applied on 15th March 2015 and it struck with routine checks and surprisingly CO does not require any further document... Does anybody have any updates for March applicants or any relevant information??
> 
> Regards
> Shramik Kumar


Nothing new in it Mate, there are lots of people applied in month of March stuck and are getting same standard reply.

In fact, most of the routine checks are also happening with March applied people.

No point in calling them as we will be getting same reply.
As far as I know, better wait till end of this month when they have said, will try to decide thw fate of most of the applications.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

10 more days and the same story begins with August as it was for July.. :juggle::confused2:
:noidea::noidea:



piyush1132003 said:


> Nothing new in it Mate, there are lots of people applied in month of March stuck and are getting same standard reply.
> 
> In fact, most of the routine checks are also happening with March applied people.
> 
> ...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sahilsharma said:


> 10 more days and the same story begins with August as it was for July.. :juggle::confused2:
> :noidea::noidea:


Seriously, but what else one can do.

One thing is sure that, this will hinder the prospectus of anyone if planning to move this year - atleast !!!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> Seriously, but what else one can do.
> 
> One thing is sure that, this will hinder the prospectus of anyone if planning to move this year - atleast !!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


I think one should not plan anything unless something is clear and decided.

Let them take their time and finalize your case. At last there are so much of information we give on each form and there are so many applicants to deal with.

We just think that we are the only candidate in the queue and they are just sitting for us and they should give us visa without looking at anything.

Everything has its right time, so better wait for the right time for you also.

Before processing was about 2 years, now its is within 2 to 4 months even then we are not patient and satisfied, think If it becomes again 2 years and they give no reason for such a long period what can you do. 

Best of Luck to all.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ILY said:


> I think one should not plan anything unless something is clear and decided.
> 
> Let them take their time and finalize your case. At last there are so much of information we give on each form and there are so many applicants to deal with.
> 
> ...


Partially, you are right.
When I said plan, that is something one has to create in advance but definitely not at the cost of present. Means, migration is big thing and one has to take care of the current status about job and other thing plus need to decide the best time to move to other place.

There are so much things to do.

Anyway, I was not comparing with 2-4 years but seeing the current trend and pattern, when most of the people are getting visa within 2-3 months, this makes anyone worry when this period crosses 4+.

I am not blaming neither complaining them, they are definitely not sitting idle but yeah, when things move in this way 'very slowly' for few of us. This definitely worry me and few others like me

No offence !!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Smah07 (Apr 9, 2015)

Those of you who applied in March and are stuck, can you pls tell me if you had been asked for medical? I applied in May, received medical invite in June and submitted medical on 1st July. Was wondering if my case is also under routine checks. I have not contacted the department yet.
Can anyone let me know pls? Thx.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

shramik said:


> Why there is no movement of grants ? I had applied on 15th March 2015 and it struck with routine checks and surprisingly CO does not require any further document... Does anybody have any updates for March applicants or any relevant information??
> 
> Regards
> Shramik Kumar


Dear Sharmik,

Many March Applicants are waiting for the Grant. Many of them just passed through verification check from the DIBP. However many of them are either waiting for verification check or direct grant.

Not to worry mate many people from FEb and March are waiting. 

My instinct says we all give get Grant In August as DIBP are strong working on it.


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> Partially, you are right.
> When I said plan, that is something one has to create in advance but definitely not at the cost of present. Means, migration is big thing and one has to take care of the current status about job and other thing plus need to decide the best time to move to other place.
> 
> There are so much things to do.
> ...


Thats right. If the regular timeline is 2 to 4 months and there is no concrete feedback after that, apprehensions do creep in.

Regards
Shramik Kumar


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

*Awaiting Grant-March applicant*



varundev said:


> Dear Sharmik,
> 
> Many March Applicants are waiting for the Grant. Many of them just passed through verification check from the DIBP. However many of them are either waiting for verification check or direct grant.
> 
> ...


Dear Varundev,

Thanks for a message of relief. I strongly feel it should be in this last week of July.
Embassy guys did a physical verification at my old employer's office on 26th June and when enquired at Delhi, they had informed they had already submitted their report around 1st week of July.

Still waiting for the grant!!

Regards
Shramik Kumar


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

shramik said:


> Dear Varundev,
> 
> Thanks for a message of relief. I strongly feel it should be in this last week of July.
> Embassy guys did a physical verification at my old employer's office on 26th June and when enquired at Delhi, they had informed they had already submitted their report around 1st week of July.
> ...


For which Subclass did you apply ?


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

varundev said:


> For which Subclass did you apply ?


190 ---Insurance Broker (222113)


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

shramik said:


> 190 ---Insurance Broker (222113)


how much you have claimed for work experience . ..


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> how much you have claimed for work experience . ..


VETASSESS approved 3 years as relevant experience.. ( 2 employers)

Regards
Shramik Kumar


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

shramik said:


> Why there is no movement of grants ? I had applied on 15th March 2015 and it struck with routine checks and surprisingly CO does not require any further document... Does anybody have any updates for March applicants or any relevant information??
> 
> Regards
> Shramik Kumar


Its plain luck/fate/whatever you may call it...for some reason Feb/Mar people are stuck whereas grants are flowing for Apr, May and now June!


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

We are on the same boat buddy.
I think me, along with a couple more (may be) are the ones from Feb batch...i know its frustrating..but nothing is in our hands and no1 knows under which bundle is our case lying as orphan.. 



jango28 said:


> Its plain luck/fate/whatever you may call it...for some reason Feb/Mar people are stuck whereas grants are flowing for Apr, May and now June!


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have few queries, appreciate response from this close knit family (isn't it amazing the whole world is in this forum and we are all but one family).

1) Is anyone applying for Finance manager - SA SS? I don't seem to come across anyone and the excel file doesn't show anyone either (code: 132211)

2) My agent has submitted the SA application in Jul'15. What is the likely timeline I would hear and what are future steps?

3) I need to get India & US PCC, my agent is asking me to wait and initiate US PCC after hearing from SA (my understanding is US PCC takes months, anyone who can advise on this?)

All the best to all of us and waiting to hear more & more +ve news from everyone.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few queries, appreciate response from this close knit family (isn't it amazing the whole world is in this forum and we are all but one family).
> 
> ...


Since SA is offering *high availability of nomination places* for Finance Manager - 132211... so I think shortly you will get your SA SS invitation...

If you have *Proficient plus English* (http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...d-Migrants/EnglishLanguageComparisonTable.pdf) and *Own Field Work Experience* then you may even get SA SS invitation within this month... 

If your understanding is US PCC takes months... then you must apply for US PCC without any further delay... no agent can represent you better than you yourself...!!!


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> Since SA is offering *high availability of nomination places* for Finance Manager - 132211... so I think shortly you will get your SA SS invitation...
> 
> If you have *Proficient plus English* (http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...d-Migrants/EnglishLanguageComparisonTable.pdf) and *Own Field Work Experience* then you may even get SA SS invitation within this month...
> 
> If your understanding is US PCC takes months... then you must apply for US PCC without any further delay... no agent can represent you better than you yourself...!!!


Hi Ricks,

Thanks for the reply, appreciate.
I do hope I get the invite.
I have proficient plus (7.5 in each except speaking (8.0)) but I think in EOI, it still mentions as proficient only and not proficient plus. Will this be overlooked?

I'm not sure if I understand "Own Field Work Experience", can you explain please? I do have work experience but only 4 yrs out of my total 9 yrs was considered while getting the CPA skills assessment done and hence I am also claiming only 4 yrs in EOI / SA SS application.

I agree with the US PCC, I think I need to do that very soon. Will have to look into the forum on the procedure of getting it from India.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello guys
I had lodged my NSW 190 visa application on 30th June. Uploaded my PCC and medicals upfront.
However I have neither uploaded my form 80 nor 1221.
I'm planning to upload my form 80 this week. I'd like to know whether uploading the form 80 would affect my application submitted date?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Hi Ricks,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, appreciate.
> I do hope I get the invite.
> ...


For *SA SS Nomination process* you have *Proficient Plus English* and *4 yrs Relevant Work Experience*... you may expect your invitation within this month... wish you all the best for SA SS Invitation...!!!


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> For *SA SS Nomination process* you have *Proficient Plus English* and *4 yrs Relevant Work Experience*... you may expect your invitation within this month... wish you all the best for SA SS Invitation...!!!



Glad to hear that Ricks, hope for the same.
Best of luck to you too..


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

I had called the DIBP today and got the connection on the first attempt. She was very polite and conversation went about 10 minutes. She had informed that there are lot of issues pending from their end and not the candidate.It may take around 3rd week of August to respond on pending applications and asked to call if nothing is moved by 4th week of August.

Regards
Shramik Kumar


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

*March Applicant*



shramik said:


> I had called the DIBP today and got the connection on the first attempt. She was very polite and conversation went about 10 minutes. She had informed that there are lot of issues pending from their end and not the candidate.It may take around 3rd week of August to respond on pending applications and asked to call if nothing is moved by 4th week of August.
> 
> Regards
> Shramik Kumar


I had applied for 190 on 15th March 2015.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

shramik said:


> I had called the DIBP today and got the connection on the first attempt. She was very polite and conversation went about 10 minutes. She had informed that there are lot of issues pending from their end and not the candidate.It may take around 3rd week of August to respond on pending applications and asked to call if nothing is moved by 4th week of August.
> 
> Regards
> Shramik Kumar


did you call Adelaide or Brisbane


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> did you call Adelaide or Brisbane


+61731367000.. I always call on this number


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I want to call GSM Adelaide from Australia. Any one please provide the direct number.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to call GSM Adelaide from Australia. Any one please provide the direct number.


GSM Adelaide - 0874 217 163


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Its a bad luck for the people who lodged application on feb/march 2015. I came to know that my application is in background check. probably, because of Visa delay all the applicants of feb/march would be sent for background checking to tackle the visa rush.


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

That's not fair..I have started getting nightmares now..

5 months since i lodged my visa and no no no no no communication at all...:noidea:



Allelockon1 said:


> Its a bad luck for the people who lodged application on feb/march 2015. I came to know that my application is in background check. probably, because of Visa delay all the applicants of feb/march would be sent for background checking to tackle the visa rush.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> Its a bad luck for the people who lodged application on feb/march 2015. I came to know that my application is in background check. probably, because of Visa delay all the applicants of feb/march would be sent for background checking to tackle the visa rush.


have you visited various high risk countries


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> GSM Adelaide - 0874 217 163



Thanks buddy


----------



## vjwadhwa (Feb 13, 2015)

Allelockon1 said:


> Its a bad luck for the people who lodged application on feb/march 2015. I came to know that my application is in background check. probably, because of Visa delay all the applicants of feb/march would be sent for background checking to tackle the visa rush.


Hi Allelockon,

Yeah i know it is very strange. even in my case was lodged on march 20 and i have not got a single communication yet from CO.

did you call them ask ?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

vjwadhwa said:


> Hi Allelockon,
> 
> Yeah i know it is very strange. even in my case was lodged on march 20 and i have not got a single communication yet from CO.
> 
> did you call them ask ?


were you contacted by CO


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

vjwadhwa said:


> Hi Allelockon,
> 
> Yeah i know it is very strange. even in my case was lodged on march 20 and i have not got a single communication yet from CO.
> 
> did you call them ask ?


I logged on 6 June, still no contact by CO and application status is just 'Application Received' even it is 190.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

ILY said:


> I logged on 6 June, still no contact by CO and application status is just 'Application Received' even it is 190.


i am sure you would have front load all the documents


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> i am sure you would have front load all the documents


Yes, I have uploaded everything except Form 80 for family and Medical, just to see when the CO contacts and starts my application.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

ILY said:


> Yes, I have uploaded everything except Form 80 for family and Medical, just to see when the CO contacts and starts my application.


did you claim points for work


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> did you claim points for work



Yes 3 years exp just 5 points.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

CO contacted and I got delay email on April 1st. After that no communication. When I called and asked them they told me that my application is in background check.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Allelockon1 said:


> CO contacted and I got delay email on April 1st. After that no communication. When I called and asked them they told me that my application is in background check.




May be my case is also under security check.


----------



## euk (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello everyone,

This forum has given me some great insights about peoples experience with DIAC and it has helped to tackle my particular situation in an efficient manner. I am here to share my experience regarding subclass 190, so that others may have an example to look upon

I am a current Phd student at a university in Australia. In October 2014, I successfully got my positive skill assessment in which I claimed the duration of Phd as paid experience. For the purpose I provided my salary slips and a reference letter from my supervisor explaining my duties and current research status. I should add that my scholarship was not provided by a public university but by a CRC (coperative research center). The documents I provided were enough to get the Vetassess provide me a positive outcome letter.

I appeared for IELTS in december 2014 and got 7 each which gave me 10 points towards points test assessment. 

In February 2015 i applied for SA state sponsorship which came through in 2 weeks with an EOI reflecting point score of 65. My points breakdown is presented below.

Age 30
degree 15
IELTS 10
SA SS 5
Aus work exp 5

As Vetassess and SA SS had already assessed my documents I was confident that DIAC would also consider my Phd duration as paid employment. Unfortunately DIAC doesnot accept scholarships as work experience. I was contacted by my CO on 6 Aug, asking for my consent to change the EOI score to 60 and assess the application accordingly which I gave the same day. 
On 8 Aug (Saturday) i got my visa grant letter.

My advise to new applicants please be very careful when submitting EOI to make sure it represents actual point score. Mistakes may cost you the visa fee and the time you invested. Hope this helps.

Good luck in your endeavors


----------



## mridul44 (Mar 24, 2015)

09 Aug 2015

Dear XXXXXXXXXX

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

www SkillSelect gov au

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


When I logged in to my skillselect account, there was no activity on correspondence page. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

euk said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This forum has given me some great insights about peoples experience with DIAC and it has helped to tackle my particular situation in an efficient manner. I am here to share my experience regarding subclass 190, so that others may have an example to look upon
> 
> ...


That is a good point for new applicants and if the point is 55 with the consent to change the application would have been rejected .


----------



## Tony10 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello everyone! 

Anybody know what is the invitation id that you should put when lodging your application??

(moderated)


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

saty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant (ACT) today for Job code : 261111 (Business Analyst).. so relieved.
> 
> ...



Verification from Australian High Commission on 9th June.
What was that ?


----------



## P l u t o (Aug 10, 2015)

*VAC 2 paid*

Hi, I paid for the second installment of the fee which was in lieu of proof of functional english on Aug 3, could anyone advise when can i expect a final response from the department. Have a problem if it is delayed for more than couple of weeks coz home lease, children school and all are due for payment and can only drag it till then.

Anyone who has paid VAC 2 and received the grant, advise the response time please.


----------



## Rupsha2014 (Jul 5, 2014)

P l u t o said:


> Hi, I paid for the second installment of the fee which was in lieu of proof of functional english on Aug 3, could anyone advise when can i expect a final response from the department. Have a problem if it is delayed for more than couple of weeks coz home lease, children school and all are due for payment and can only drag it till then.
> 
> Anyone who has paid VAC 2 and received the grant, advise the response time please.



Hi Pluto. Usually people get the visa within few days after paying the VAC2. However, in my case, I paid the fee on 12th March and still waiting for the grant. Good luck for you


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello Guys
Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


Congress .

Could you please share the delay reason and what was "Physical Verification : 14 July 2015"


----------



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

*Nsw*

any update on the NSW Skill List that they will include System administrators?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Congress .
> 
> Could you please share the delay reason and what was "Physical Verification : 14 July 2015"


Delay was due to internal verification
My employment verification was conducted physically on 14 July wherein two officials visited my organization to verify all my employment documents


----------



## P l u t o (Aug 10, 2015)

Rupsha2014 said:


> Hi Pluto. Usually people get the visa within few days after paying the VAC2. However, in my case, I paid the fee on 12th March and still waiting for the grant. Good luck for you


Thanks Rupsha for sharing, one would assume that if they are asking you to pay for english lessons they are done with all the rest but it does not seem that way now.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Rupsha2014 said:


> Hi Pluto. Usually people get the visa within few days after paying the VAC2. However, in my case, I paid the fee on 12th March and still waiting for the grant. Good luck for you


Hello Mate

I am curious to know about your case that did you pass through any verification check through DIBP ?

I heard that if application process takes long time so there is high possibility of check.

Did you call them ? when and how many times ?

Thank you


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Delay was due to internal verification
> My employment verification was conducted physically on 14 July wherein two officials visited my organization to verify all my employment documents


Oh my GOD,
They had visited physically!!!


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

P l u t o said:


> Hi, I paid for the second installment of the fee which was in lieu of proof of functional english on Aug 3, could anyone advise when can i expect a final response from the department. Have a problem if it is delayed for more than couple of weeks coz home lease, children school and all are due for payment and can only drag it till then.
> 
> Anyone who has paid VAC 2 and received the grant, advise the response time please.


Dude There is not any specific time period. it depends on the department's workload. Now A days I came to know that there is very heavy work pressure on the procession teams as they have lot of back log. You need to wait for minimum third week of AUGUST as many friends from this forum got reply from the department.


----------



## annie_chow (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Varundev

I seem to be in the same situation as you at the moment. Applied on 21st March and submitted everything by July still havent heard back. I hired an immigration lawyer in Australia itself to facilitate me since my brother highly recommended them. Now my agent keeps saying it will be "counter productive" if she calls and I am really frustrated. Did you call DIBP by any chance? 

And usually how long does it take for external checks?


----------



## shramik (Mar 30, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes




Thats fantastic news!! Congratulations Gurinderjit!!
It brings hope for March applicants like me.. I had applied on 15th March and physical verification was done on 26th June.

Keeping fingers crossed !

Regards
Shramik Kumar


----------



## P l u t o (Aug 10, 2015)

varundev said:


> Dude There is not any specific time period. it depends on the department's workload. Now A days I came to know that there is very heavy work pressure on the procession teams as they have lot of back log. You need to wait for minimum third week of AUGUST as many friends from this forum got reply from the department.


Thanks Varundev, will keep hanging there ...


----------



## arsalalvi (Aug 12, 2015)

AoA

Euk brother need your help man.
I've recently applied for Subclass 190 under University Lecturer 242111 I am assuming you had also applied with the same nomination. Have successfully received positive assessment from Vetassess, however now we are stuck since the only state that was providing state nomination i.e. NT has put a condition for an employment offer letter to be eligible for state nomination. Being offshore there is no way I can get a hold of that.
Thus I am left with two options, one either to wait until any state opens up for 242111 (which we don't know when) or apply for a Phd program. I have bachelors in electronics engineering and a two years of Masters degree as well. It would be very kind of you if you could please guide me on how to hunt for a Phd scholarship or a grant. Kindly share what steps did you take to get one ?
Thanks in advance 


euk said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This forum has given me some great insights about peoples experience with DIAC and it has helped to tackle my particular situation in an efficient manner. I am here to share my experience regarding subclass 190, so that others may have an example to look upon
> 
> ...


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Finally, Finally, I got my VISA grant!!! with Spouse & Kid too Yesterday, I got an email from DIBP with grant notification letter. I will be leaving to Australia in few months. The next challenge is getting the Job from Australian Organization.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

All my Physical verifications got completed 10 days before and I got the grant next day. my advice to new applicants is, don't even think of faking the application. Everything will get checked including all the details in application, experience letter, reference letter etc.


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Anyone planning to go to Australia, get in touch with me. My email id : [email protected]


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

congratulations buddy...can u share ur timeline please..

also, i am interested to know how you got to know that verification was done at ur office? do they ask the person(colleague/manager) from whom u have taken statutory declaration (reference letter) ????


----------



## newleg (Jun 24, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> All my Physical verifications got completed 10 days before and I got the grant next day. my advice to new applicants is, don't even think of faking the application. Everything will get checked including all the details in application, experience letter, reference letter etc.


Congratulations!

May I know if there is still employment check even there is no claim of points for employment?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> Finally, Finally, I got my VISA grant!!! with Spouse & Kid too Yesterday, I got an email from DIBP with grant notification letter. I will be leaving to Australia in few months. The next challenge is getting the Job from Australian Organization.



Congratulations mate


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Congratulations to all lucky mates who got grant recently


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

sahilsharma said:


> congratulations buddy...can u share ur timeline please..
> 
> also, i am interested to know how you got to know that verification was done at ur office? do they ask the person(colleague/manager) from whom u have taken statutory declaration (reference letter) ????


They asked my HR regarding reference letters.


----------



## P l u t o (Aug 10, 2015)

*Time line*

Finally the golden email arrived. Below is my time line:

EOI - Aug 12, 2014
Change of SS to NSW: February 10, 2015
NSW Invitation: April 23, 2015
NSW Approval: May 14, 2014
Visa Application: May 25, 2015
Medicals: June 13, 2015
CO Contact: July 16, 2015
VAC 2 Invoice: July 31, 2015
VAC2 Paid: Aug 3, 2015
Visa Grant: Aug 26, 2015


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

P l u t o said:


> Finally the golden email arrived. Below is my time line:
> 
> EOI - Aug 12, 2014
> Change of SS to NSW: February 10, 2015
> ...


Special Cograts Man:lane: What is your occupation Code?


----------



## Kiran.thanal (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello All,
I have filed an EOI for skilled nominated subclass 190 permanent visa for New South Wales on 21/08/2025.and my total point is 70.I have few queries regarding my EOI status.My occupation code is 225499 and the occupation status is showing as closed for New South Wales but my agent said I will be able to file and EOI for NSW even if occupation is closed due to some new rule change this year.kindly answer the following queries pertaining to NEW SOUTH WALES.
1).How do I get to know the status of my EOI
Filed for NSW?
2).Can we file an EOI if occupation is closed?
3).How much time does it take to get an invitation ?
Kindly help.
Regards
Kiran.J


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats P l u t o...


----------



## P l u t o (Aug 10, 2015)

ILY said:


> Special Cograts Man:lane: What is your occupation Code?


Management Accountant 221112


----------



## P l u t o (Aug 10, 2015)

thanks


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

VISA received today


----------



## mx83 (May 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!

Wishing you a better life afterwards


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

ishugarg said:


> VISA received today


Congratulations! 
All the best ishu

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Tony10 (Jul 13, 2015)

Appreciate your help guys!

I want to do my medicals before the co is assigned, i was filling the form 160 and there,one question is asked about the visa office where my application is lodged.

Can you please advise what to mention as an answer!

Cheers


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Jeeten

How long one should wait after VAC 2 payment for Grant? Can we call DIBP?

Thanks


----------



## Danishalivighio (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi guys, Is there any one who has received invitation on 65 points for 190 visa recently?


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

spikersandhu said:


> _I invite all the people who have applied for 190 visa in January/ February 2015 onto 1 platform and share there common problems as well as anxiety !:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:_



Hi Spikersandhu

How much was you points 55+5=60 for 190 visa or more


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

universalsardar said:


> Hi Spikersandhu
> 
> How much was you points 55+5=60 for 190 visa or more





I had 60 points dear !


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

spikersandhu said:


> I had 60 points dear !


Hi 
thanks for your response , you had 60 including state nomination 5 point or exclusive of state nomination.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

universalsardar said:


> Hi
> thanks for your response , you had 60 including state nomination 5 point or exclusive of state nomination.



Including State Nomination !


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Why GSM Brisbane is not processing 190 applications fast, now it is almost 6 months still waiting , applied for NSW


----------



## araditya (Aug 14, 2015)

Dear All,

I am having 55 points on DIBP points calculator which are as follows,
Age - 30
English - 00 (as I have got L-8.5, R-6.5, W-7.0, S-6.0 & Over all 7 in my IELTS)
Skilled Employment - 10 (as I have 05 years of work experience)
Qualification - 15 
Total = 55

I am planning to put forward my application under the NOC code 133111 - Construction Project Manager, with the state sponsorship from New South Whales and hoping to get addition 5 points.

But I have following queries,

1) Can I apply for NSW SS with 55 points ? 

2) Will I be able to apply for the NSW SS with my currect IELTS score ?


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone here received call from CO directly or from Australian Consulate?

If yes, then please share set of questions they asked. Thanks.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I need ur urgent advise. If my employer contact mobile phone was written wrongly, but the landline was correct. But unfortunately, he did not answer the landline calls. So, CO used mobile No. and found the number is wrong. What should i do ?!!!!

Can i send the correct No. to CO? or i should wait his response to give my comments??!!!!!


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Anyone can share the GSM Brisbane contact number,, please it would be helpful,, I have DIBP number,, but I want GSM contact number


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

*VAC2 and Grant*



spikersandhu said:


> _I invite all the people who have applied for 190 visa in January/ February 2015 onto 1 platform and share there common problems as well as anxiety !:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:_


Hey Spiker
Have you received grant after vac2??? You are the only person pending if I go with your signature. I hope you have received it long back??
If any one else is aware of his grant pls reply as I think spiker is not online from last 4-5 months.


----------



## kiranterry (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello to everyone. i am kiran, new here. i have lodge 190 visa subclass in september 2015. at present i am in melbourne working as a registered nurse. recently my overseas experience verification has been done by immigration. now, i am waiting for immigration result.


----------

